# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نتیجه انتخاب رشته در مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت سال 95

## AlirezaAsghari

سلام دوستان
وقتتون بخیر  :Yahoo (1): 

کسی اطلاع داره نتیجه انتخاب رشته مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت 95 کی اعلام میشه؟؟؟

----------


## mina62

سلام
یعنی واقعا یکیتونم نمیدونین نتیجه کی میاد؟؟؟؟
حداقل حدودی بگین نزارین تاپیک بره پایین
با تچکر

----------


## mina62

خدا کنه .... دیگه دارم دیوونه میشم


> بنظر من 15آذر میاد

----------


## dorsa20

نگران نباشید ایشالله هر چی به صلاحه پیش میاد

----------


## mina62

آره..تو رو خدا خیلی برام دعا کنید...قبول بشم برم


> زبان انتخاب رشته کردی ؟

----------


## mina62

فدای تووووووو
برام دعا کن...


> نگران نباشید ایشالله هر چی به صلاحه پیش میاد

----------


## mina62

لرستان و گلستان...شما چی؟انتخاب رشته کردی؟


> ب امید خدا قبول میشی ایشالا
> کجارو زدی؟

----------


## mina62

ببخش دیر جواب دادم....دستم بند بود


> ب امید خدا قبول میشی ایشالا
> کجارو زدی؟

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*جوابِ نیمه متمرکزش که نوشته بود دهه ی دوم اذر ماه... متمرکزاشو نمیدونم. 

@ دفترچه تکمیلِ ظرفیت؛ زیرِ توضیحِ رشته های نیمه متمرکز.*

----------


## mina62

آره میدونم....امیدوارم شانس بیارم..تو انتخاب رشته کردی؟


> خواهش عزیزدلم
> رتبت21kبود؟لرستانو نگا کردم با 9هزار قبول شدن 
> یذره کارت سخته ابجی

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

Up  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mina62

up

----------


## mina62

up :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (77):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (79):

----------


## mina62

نمیزارم تاپیک بره پایین خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## mina62

> کسی خبر نداره چن نفر شرکت کردن تکمیلو؟


سلام.نمیدونم والا ولی امیدوارم واسه زبان تعداد کم باشه.......برام دعا کنید من قبول بشم......وااای خدا تا روزی که جوابا بیاد من دیگه دیوونه شدم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (19):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> نمیزارم تاپیک بره پایین خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


بله چه ول نکنیه این داوطلب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## legendmat

> کسی خبر نداره چن نفر شرکت کردن تکمیلو؟



دو روز پیش جناب توکلی گفت یازده هزار نفر.

----------


## mina62

خخخخخخخ  :Yahoo (4): 


> بله چه ول نکنیه این داوطلب

----------


## mina62

up :Yahoo (111):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> دو روز پیش جناب توکلی گفت یازده هزار نفر.


خب پس به امید خدا من قبول نمیشم...  :Y (716):

----------


## mina62

خب پس منم برم درس بخونم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina62

> 17هزار نفر شرکت کردن اووو چ خبره


از کجا میدونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## legendmat

> 17هزار نفر شرکت کردن اووو چ خبره


جالبه که رشته های چندان مهمی هم اعلام نکردن. با این حساب تلاش بیشتر برای موفقیت 96 ارزشمندتره.

----------


## mina62

تا فردا فقط وقت هس واسه انتخاب رشته...............برام دعا کنیددددددددددددددددد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mina62

> شد18هزار نفر


واااااااااااااااااااای نه.....

----------


## mina62

جواب نیمه دوم آذر میادددددددددددددددددددددد  د....وای تو رو خدا برای من دعا کنید


> تا فرداشب میشه 40هزار نفر

----------


## mina62

دفترچه تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد رو از کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟؟؟؟؟همینطوری میخوام 


> تا فرداشب میشه 40هزار نفر

----------


## mina62

up :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## mina62

up

----------


## mina62

...

----------


## mina62

امروز انتخاب رشته تموم میشه...کسی نمیدونه جواب کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## legendmat

تا امروز بیست هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن. احتمالا 20 روز تا یک ماه طول میکشه تا نتیجش بیاد.

----------


## mina62

سلام.میشه لطفا لینک صفحه ای که نگاه میکنید که تا الان چند نفر ثبت نام کردن رو بهم بدی؟


> تا امروز بیست هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن. احتمالا 20 روز تا یک ماه طول میکشه تا نتیجش بیاد.

----------


## legendmat

> سلام.میشه لطفا لینک صفحه ای که نگاه میکنید که تا الان چند نفر ثبت نام کردن رو بهم بدی؟


شبکه خبر ظهر اعلام کرد.

----------


## mina62

آها.اوکی.....شما واسه چه رشته ای انتخاب رشته کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


> شبکه خبر ظهر اعلام کرد.

----------


## mina62

UP :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*سلام 
انصراف از دانشگاه شبانه (نوبت دوم) محرومیت داره؟*

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (13):

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

> *سلام 
> انصراف از دانشگاه شبانه (نوبت دوم) محرومیت داره؟*


سلام
خیر محرومیت نداره.. اینم جواب پاسخگوی سنجش اگه میخوای سال دیگه کنکور بدی:

با سلام 
دانشجويان دوره هاي نوبت دوم (شبانه) - نيمه حضوري - مجازي و بين المللي دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي - دانشگاه پيام نور و موسسات اموزش عالي غيردولتي - غيرانتفاعي كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده نمي كنند - مي توانند بدون انصراف از تحصيل در ازمون سراسري سال 1396 ثبت نام و شركت نمايند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان در صورت موفقيت و قبل از ثبت نام در رشته قبولي جديد - لازم است از رشته قبولي قبلي خود انصراف قطعي حاصل نموده و گواهي مربوط را به موسسه ذيربط ارايه نماييد. لازم به توضيح است كه اين دسته از داوطلبان حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي قبلي خود را ندارند. تبصره: دانشجويان دوره هاي فوق كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنند - به منظور ثبت نام و شركت مجدد در ازمون سراسري لازم است پس از انصراف قطعي از تحصيل خود را به بخش هاي وظيفه عمومي معرفي و به خدمت اعزام شوند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان پس از اتمام دوران خدمت نظام وظيفه حق ثبت نام و شركت در ازمون سراسري را خواهند داشت.
با سپاس
با سلام 
دانشجويان دوره هاي نوبت دوم (شبانه) - نيمه حضوري - مجازي و بين المللي دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي - دانشگاه پيام نور و موسسات اموزش عالي غيردولتي - غيرانتفاعي كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده نمي كنند - مي توانند بدون انصراف از تحصيل در ازمون سراسري سال 1396 ثبت نام و شركت نمايند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان در صورت موفقيت و قبل از ثبت نام در رشته قبولي جديد - لازم است از رشته قبولي قبلي خود انصراف قطعي حاصل نموده و گواهي مربوط را به موسسه ذيربط ارايه نماييد. لازم به توضيح است كه اين دسته از داوطلبان حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي قبلي خود را ندارند. تبصره: دانشجويان دوره هاي فوق كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنند - به منظور ثبت نام و شركت مجدد در ازمون سراسري لازم است پس از انصراف قطعي از تحصيل خود را به بخش هاي وظيفه عمومي معرفي و به خدمت اعزام شوند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان پس از اتمام دوران خدمت نظام وظيفه حق ثبت نام و شركت در ازمون سراسري را خواهند داشت.
با سپاس

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HAMED-GHAFOOR


سلام
خیر محرومیت نداره.. اینم جواب پاسخگوی سنجش اگه میخوای سال دیگه کنکور بدی:

با سلام 
دانشجويان دوره هاي نوبت دوم (شبانه) - نيمه حضوري - مجازي و بين المللي دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي - دانشگاه پيام نور و موسسات اموزش عالي غيردولتي - غيرانتفاعي كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده نمي كنند - مي توانند بدون انصراف از تحصيل در ازمون سراسري سال 1396 ثبت نام و شركت نمايند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان در صورت موفقيت و قبل از ثبت نام در رشته قبولي جديد - لازم است از رشته قبولي قبلي خود انصراف قطعي حاصل نموده و گواهي مربوط را به موسسه ذيربط ارايه نماييد. لازم به توضيح است كه اين دسته از داوطلبان حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي قبلي خود را ندارند. تبصره: دانشجويان دوره هاي فوق كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنند - به منظور ثبت نام و شركت مجدد در ازمون سراسري لازم است پس از انصراف قطعي از تحصيل خود را به بخش هاي وظيفه عمومي معرفي و به خدمت اعزام شوند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان پس از اتمام دوران خدمت نظام وظيفه حق ثبت نام و شركت در ازمون سراسري را خواهند داشت.
با سپاس
با سلام 
دانشجويان دوره هاي نوبت دوم (شبانه) - نيمه حضوري - مجازي و بين المللي دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي - دانشگاه پيام نور و موسسات اموزش عالي غيردولتي - غيرانتفاعي كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده نمي كنند - مي توانند بدون انصراف از تحصيل در ازمون سراسري سال 1396 ثبت نام و شركت نمايند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان در صورت موفقيت و قبل از ثبت نام در رشته قبولي جديد - لازم است از رشته قبولي قبلي خود انصراف قطعي حاصل نموده و گواهي مربوط را به موسسه ذيربط ارايه نماييد. لازم به توضيح است كه اين دسته از داوطلبان حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي قبلي خود را ندارند. تبصره: دانشجويان دوره هاي فوق كه از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنند - به منظور ثبت نام و شركت مجدد در ازمون سراسري لازم است پس از انصراف قطعي از تحصيل خود را به بخش هاي وظيفه عمومي معرفي و به خدمت اعزام شوند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان پس از اتمام دوران خدمت نظام وظيفه حق ثبت نام و شركت در ازمون سراسري را خواهند داشت.
با سپاس


ممنون*

----------


## amin278

تا 30 اذر قطعا اعلام میشه شاید هم زودتر

----------


## legendmat

> آها.اوکی.....شما واسه چه رشته ای انتخاب رشته کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/



دامپزشکی. البته بعید میدونم قبول بشم. بیشتر تمرکزم روی 96 هست.

----------


## mina62

توکل به خدا ایشالا که قبول میشین


> دامپزشکی. البته بعید میدونم قبول بشم. بیشتر تمرکزم روی 96 هست.

----------


## mina62

امیدوارم زودتر اعلام بشه


> تا 30 اذر قطعا اعلام میشه شاید هم زودتر

----------


## mina62

up :Y (408):

----------


## mina62

...

----------


## mina62

بخدا اگه بزارم این تاپیک بره پایین :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mina62

up :Yahoo (111):

----------


## mina62



----------


## mina62

...

----------


## mina62

سلام.چند نفر تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## amin278

> سلام.چند نفر تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


آمار اولیه ثبت‌نام تعداد ۲۳ هزار و ۵۲۲ داوطلب است و آمار نهایی متعاقبا اعلام می‌شود.

----------


## mina62

ممنون بخاطر جواب


> آمار اولیه ثبت‌نام تعداد ۲۳ هزار و ۵۲۲ داوطلب است و آمار نهایی متعاقبا اعلام می‌شود.

----------


## mina62

up

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> آمار اولیه ثبت‌نام تعداد ۲۳ هزار و ۵۲۲ داوطلب است و آمار نهایی متعاقبا اعلام می‌شود.


جدی؟؟؟ خب خداروشکر... بخوام هم نمیتونم امسال قبول شم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina62

خیلی ناامید شدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> خیلی ناامید شدم


همیشه حداقل یک صدم درصد امید تو زندگیت باشه، ببین چه تغییری میکنی...

----------


## mina62

واقعا انسان به امید زندست
 :Yahoo (65): 


> همیشه حداقل یک صدم درصد امید تو زندگیت باشه، ببین چه تغییری میکنی...

----------


## mina62

up

----------


## mina62

ناموسن دیگه حوصله ندارم....کاش زودی جوابا بیاد

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام 

فکر کنم حدودا 30 هزار نفر شرکت کردن!

 البته اینم بگم که این 30 هزار نفر کل داوطلبان علوم تجربی ، انسانی و ریاضی هست! یعنی جمعا تقریبا 30 هزار نفر تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کردن!

راستی شما که گفتین 21 هزار منطقه 3 زبان شدین ... 

منم فکر کنم 18 هزار منطقه 3 بودم اما واسه زبان ثبت نام نکردم ، خوش به حال شما که از الان میتونین کنکور بدین من که کلی عمرم گذشت و متاسفانه منو بدرستی هدایت نکردند

و تنبلی کردم و درس نخوندم ... 

قدر لحظه لحظه عمر و زندگیتون رو بدونید ...

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*چرا سایتو نمیبندن ؟؟؟؟؟
اگ من انتخاب رشته نکرده بودم ی ساعت قبل اتمام وقت سایتو میبستن*

----------


## elL

دوستان کسی میدونه دامپزشکی این جاهایی که مونده تا چه رتبه ی مطقه دو رو ممکنه بگیره؟

----------


## mina62

> سلام 
> 
> فکر کنم حدودا 30 هزار نفر شرکت کردن!
> 
>  البته اینم بگم که این 30 هزار نفر کل داوطلبان علوم تجربی ، انسانی و ریاضی هست! یعنی جمعا تقریبا 30 هزار نفر تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کردن!
> 
> راستی شما که گفتین 21 هزار منطقه 3 زبان شدین ... 
> 
> منم فکر کنم 18 هزار منطقه 3 بودم اما واسه زبان ثبت نام نکردم ، خوش به حال شما که از الان میتونین کنکور بدین من که کلی عمرم گذشت و متاسفانه منو بدرستی هدایت نکردند
> ...


سلام
برام دعا کنید که قبول بشم.... :Yahoo (1): مچکرم

----------


## mina62

نمیدونم چرا...منم واقعا اعصابم داغون شده...واسه چه گروهی انتخاب رشته کردین؟


> *چرا سایتو نمیبندن ؟؟؟؟؟
> اگ من انتخاب رشته نکرده بودم ی ساعت قبل اتمام وقت سایتو میبستن*

----------


## mina62

نمدونم عزیزم....سوالتون رو تو خصوصی از برترین ارسال کننده های انجمن بپرسد


> دوستان کسی میدونه دامپزشکی این جاهایی که مونده تا چه رتبه ی مطقه دو رو ممکنه بگیره؟

----------


## elL

> نمدونم عزیزم....سوالتون رو تو خصوصی از برترین ارسال کننده های انجمن بپرسد


ممنون عزیز دلم

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

خدایا کی 15 آذر میرسه... پوکیدیم از استرس :/

----------


## mina62

15 آذر جواب میاد؟؟؟


> خدایا کی 15 آذر میرسه... پوکیدیم از استرس :/

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> 15 آذر جواب میاد؟؟؟


ظاهرا که میگن 15 آذر میاد...

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


نمیدونم چرا...منم واقعا اعصابم داغون شده...واسه چه گروهی انتخاب رشته کردین؟


رشته ریاضی*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*اگ تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشید برا سال بعد شرکت میکنید؟*

----------


## mina62

آره


> *اگ تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشید برا سال بعد شرکت میکنید؟*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


آره


الان میخونید یا منتظر نتیجه اید؟*

----------


## mina62

هم میخونم هم منتظرم :Yahoo (76): 



> *
> الان میخونید یا منتظر نتیجه اید؟*

----------


## Reza.k

سلام/قضیه این پزشکی بقیه الله چیه؟

----------


## elL

چرا صفحه ی انتخاب رشته رو نمیبندن؟
گفته بودن تا سه شنبه خب
امروز که جمعس تا کی میخواد باز باشه؟
اگه اینجوری پیش بره جوابا حالا حالا ها نمیاد هیچ
جمعیت ثبت نام کرده هام دوبل میشه

----------


## mina62

والا منم هرچی نگاه میکنم میبینم سایتو نمیبندن
دارن عذابمون میدن
خخخخخخخخخخ



> چرا صفحه ی انتخاب رشته رو نمیبندن؟
> گفته بودن تا سه شنبه خب
> امروز که جمعس تا کی میخواد باز باشه؟
> اگه اینجوری پیش بره جوابا حالا حالا ها نمیاد هیچ
> جمعیت ثبت نام کرده هام دوبل میشه

----------


## mina62

در این مورد تاپیک زده شده
تو انجمن سرچ کنید براتون میاد
"تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه بقیه الله"



> سلام/قضیه این پزشکی بقیه الله چیه؟

----------


## MN94

> سلام/قضیه این پزشکی بقیه الله چیه؟


این رشته های از این قبیل رو اگه شرایطش داری برو سراغشون چون میری یکدفعه رد میشی بعدا سرخورده میشی یه شرایط خاصی میخواد.

----------


## MN94

> *
> رشته ریاضی*


چه کد رشته محل هایی رو انتخاب کردید چون ریاضی زیاد مهندسی نداشت.

----------


## elL

> والا منم هرچی نگاه میکنم میبینم سایتو نمیبندن
> دارن عذابمون میدن
> خخخخخخخخخخ


کلا کارشون همینه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (110): اهوم

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> *اگ تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشید برا سال بعد شرکت میکنید؟*


من که دارم خدا خدا میکنم که قبول نشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina62

وااای من و شما دقیقا برعکس همیم



> من که دارم خدا خدا میکنم که قبول نشم

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> وااای من و شما دقیقا برعکس همیم


YeeeeeeeeeeaH  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Sorena_

**

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Sorena_

*بنظرم مثل ترنم همش از اینا بفرست
*

----------


## mina62

باش :Yahoo (4): 



> *بنظرم مثل ترنم همش از اینا بفرست
> *

----------


## mina62

البته از فردا دیگه باید برم درس بخونم :Yahoo (15): 



> *بنظرم مثل ترنم همش از اینا بفرست
> *

----------


## _Sorena_

*اورین.درستش همینه 
ولی خو حداقل همون کوهدشت رو میاری م ت ا س ف ا ن ه*

----------


## mina62

خدا از زبونت بشنوه
خدا کنه قبول بشم
جاش فرقی نمیکنه



> *اورین.درستش همینه 
> ولی خو حداقل همون کوهدشت رو میاری م ت ا س ف ا ن ه*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MN94


چه کد رشته محل هایی رو انتخاب کردید چون ریاضی زیاد مهندسی نداشت.


انتخاب خیلی محدود بود عین انتخاب اولم اراک ک چیزی نداش فقط گرمسار رو زدم شبانه هم همه جا رو زدم مهم نیس (شبانه نمیرم)*

----------


## mina62

صلواتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتت لطفا :Yahoo (15):

----------


## legendmat

*مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: 24 هزار و 567 داوطلب در تکمیل‌ ظرفیت‌ پذیرش‌ رشته‌محل‌های جدید و برخی از رشته‌های آزمون‌ سراسری سال‌ 95 ثبت نام کرده اند.*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*بالاخره سایتو بستن یا ن؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh4247


بالاخره سایتو بستن یا ن؟


اره بستن...*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*دعا کنید قبول شم 
احساس میکنم ته خطم*

----------


## elahe97m

> *دعا کنید قبول شم 
> احساس میکنم ته خطم*


انشالا هرچی خدا بخود همون ميشه .

ر.ا .: بله سايتو بستن ..ديگه نميتونيد انتخاب رشته كنيد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mina62

امیدوارم قبول بشین قبول بشم قبول شویم..... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina62

جوابا واقعا 15آذر میاد؟عایا؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (15):

----------


## mina62

آذر چه زود میرررررررررررره
البته خداروشکر
فردا8آذر...
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mina62

:Y (526):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (15):

----------


## mina62

:Y (453):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (15):

----------


## mina62

چرا ایینجا خلوته واااا خب خسته شدم.... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MN94

کسی اینجا هست که تو تکمیل ظرفیت کد رشته محل های فرهنگیان انتخاب کرده باشه؟

----------


## oqueen

11 چیه 24000 نفر!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (68):

----------


## MN94

> بعله


ببخشید میشه بپرسم چه کدرشته محل هایی رو انتخاب کردید؟

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (77):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> 


آخ آخ سیگار...  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina62

ناموسن حوصلم سر رفته
خیلی به فکر نتایجم
نمیتونم درس بخونم
تازشممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممم قلیونم میکشم
نیگا
 :Yahoo (82): 



> آخ آخ سیگار...

----------


## _Sorena_

*
خدا دو تا تونو صبر بده*

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (4): کم پیدایی


> *
> خدا دو تا تونو صبر بده*

----------


## _Sorena_

*اخه کوهدشت!!!*

----------


## mina62

حالا من همینم قبول نمیشم



> *اخه کوهدشت!!!*

----------


## mina62

ولی شما دعا کن که بشم من حوصله ندارم درس بخونم



> *اخه کوهدشت!!!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*آره
کسی ک درس نخونه سر از همچین جاهایی در میاره*

----------


## mina62

اما حس میکنم گرگان قبول میشم
30تا ظرفیت داره
یعنی میشه من یکی از اون 30تا باشم :Yahoo (2): 
تازه ی حس دیگه ای دارم که میگه اصن جایی قبول نمیشم



> *آره
> کسی ک درس نخونه سر از همچین جاهایی در میاره*

----------


## _Sorena_

*۳۰ تا زن یا مرد؟!*

----------


## mina62

30تا زن و مرد
کوهددشت10تا زن

----------


## _Sorena_

*همون گرگان قبول می شی.
درسته ک زیادن شرکت کننده ها،در عوض رشته ها هم زیادن
همه ک زبان نزدن!!!*

----------


## mina62

فک کنم اکثرا بچه های ریاضی تو تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کرده باشن
خدا کنه قبول بشم
واسم دعا کنید
پلیزززززززززززززززززززززز  زز
 :Yahoo (2): 


> *همون گرگان قبول می شی.
> درسته ک زیادن شرکت کننده ها،در عوض رشته ها هم زیادن
> همه ک زبان نزدن!!!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*هر چی خیره
الکی نیا اینجا
یه کار مفید انجام بده*

----------


## mina62

تنها کار مفیدی که الان میتونم انجام بدم اینه که ب زوررررررررر روزی 4ساعت درس بخونم که اگرم خدایی نکرده قبول نشدم حداقل از برنامه عقب نیفتم



> *هر چی خیره
> الکی نیا اینجا
> یه کار مفید انجام بده*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


تنها کار مفیدی که الان میتونم انجام بدم اینه که ب زوررررررررر روزی 4ساعت درس بخونم که اگرم خدایی نکرده قبول نشدم حداقل از برنامه عقب نیفتم


خوبه!
برنامه رو خوب اومدی!*

----------


## mina62

خخخخخ
چرا همش این شکلکو میزاری :Yahoo (110): 
قیجووووووووو
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 


> *
> 
> خوبه!
> برنامه رو خوب اومدی!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*چون احساس می کنم میام تو این تاپیک وقتم تلف میشه
حس غریبیه*

----------


## mina62

آخییییییییییییی
 :Yahoo (77): "دارم همدردی میکنم"
برو درس بخون


> *چون احساس می کنم میام تو این تاپیک وقتم تلف میشه
> حس غریبیه*

----------


## mina62

اهل کجایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


> *چون احساس می کنم میام تو این تاپیک وقتم تلف میشه
> حس غریبیه*

----------


## _Sorena_

*هانیه خانوم داری چی رو نیگا می کنی؟؟!!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


اهل کجایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


اسپم نده
بعد می گی چرا کسی نمیاد تو تاپیکم*

----------


## mina62

خب تو خصوصی بگو



> *
> اسپم نده
> بعد می گی چرا کسی نمیاد تو تاپیکم*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


خب تو خصوصی بگو


نمی خام
من دیگ برم.
تشکر فراموش نشه!*

----------


## mina62

[


> *
> نمی خام
> من دیگ برم.
> تشکر فراموش نشه!*


. :Yahoo (110): 
برو بابای.....

----------


## sajjadj766

سلام روال هر ساله اینگونه بوده که تو آذر ماه اعلام میشده احتمالا دهه ی  آخر آذر ماه اعلام میشه من خودم تو کنکور تربیت معلم آموزش  ابتدایی رو زده بودم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت تو دفترچه ظرفیت نزده بودن  منم  اصلا تو انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت  تربیت معلم نزدم حالا چهارشنبه باهام  تماس گرفتن گفتن شما تو مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شدین هنوز تو شوک ام همین  جور هاج و واج موندم خدا کنه نیمه متمرکز قبول شم اصلا راضی نیستم پاشم  برم آموزش ابتدایی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mina62

هرچی خدا بخواد همون میشه...امیدوارم چیزی قبول بشین که دلتون میخواد
هرچی خیره...
خدا کنه که این روزا زود بگذره و نتایج اعلام بشه
 :Yahoo (2): 


> سلام روال هر ساله اینگونه بوده که تو آذر ماه اعلام میشده احتمالا دهه ی  آخر آذر ماه اعلام میشه من خودم تو کنکور تربیت معلم آموزش  ابتدایی رو زده بودم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت تو دفترچه ظرفیت نزده بودن  منم  اصلا تو انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت  تربیت معلم نزدم حالا چهارشنبه باهام  تماس گرفتن گفتن شما تو مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شدین هنوز تو شوک ام همین  جور هاج و واج موندم خدا کنه نیمه متمرکز قبول شم اصلا راضی نیستم پاشم  برم آموزش ابتدایی

----------


## MN94

> سلام روال هر ساله اینگونه بوده که تو آذر ماه اعلام میشده احتمالا دهه ی  آخر آذر ماه اعلام میشه من خودم تو کنکور تربیت معلم آموزش  ابتدایی رو زده بودم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت تو دفترچه ظرفیت نزده بودن  منم  اصلا تو انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت  تربیت معلم نزدم حالا چهارشنبه باهام  تماس گرفتن گفتن شما تو مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شدین هنوز تو شوک ام همین  جور هاج و واج موندم خدا کنه نیمه متمرکز قبول شم اصلا راضی نیستم پاشم  برم آموزش ابتدایی


این چیزی که شما گفتید امکان نداره اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت اعلام کدرشته نکردند حتما سازمان امور استخدامی و اداری به اموزش و پرورش مجوز نداده اموزش و پرورش که خود سر نمیتونه ظرفیت ایجاد کنه شما احتمالا دفعه قبل اعتراض کردی اعتراضت قبول شده واسه اون زنگ زدن.موفق باشی

----------


## sajjadj766

> این چیزی که شما گفتید امکان نداره اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت اعلام کدرشته نکردند حتما سازمان امور استخدامی و اداری به اموزش و پرورش مجوز نداده اموزش و پرورش که خود سر نمیتونه ظرفیت ایجاد کنه شما احتمالا دفعه قبل اعتراض کردی اعتراضت قبول شده واسه اون زنگ زدن.موفق باشی


اتفاقا به هسته گزینش منطقه هم این موضوع رو گفتم وایشون اینجور جواب دادن که نمره مصاحبه شما بالا بوده فعلا هر چی بوده من  قانع نشدم حالا فردا باید برم آموزش دانشگاه ببینم قضیه چیه. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## MN94

> اتفاقا به هسته گزینش منطقه هم این موضوع رو گفتم وایشون اینجور جواب دادن که نمره مصاحبه شما بالا بوده فعلا هر چی بوده من  قانع نشدم حالا فردا باید برم آموزش دانشگاه ببینم قضیه چیه.


تو کارنامه کنکور چه کدی واستون زده بودن به خاطر رتبه اون دفعه قبول نشده بودید یا مصاحبه؟

----------


## MN94

> من اموزش پرورش ابتدایی واسه تهرانو زدمشماچی


من دبیری ها رو زدم.

----------


## sajjadj766

> تو کارنامه کنکور چه کدی واستون زده بودن به خاطر رتبه اون دفعه قبول نشده بودید یا مصاحبه؟


نه داداش من به خاطر رتبه قبول نشدم  مصاحبم خوب بود ولی فقط یه دونه فاصله با نفر آخر قبولی داشتم  از یه طرف برای آزمون عملی تربیت بدنی پردیس شهید چمران هم رفتم نمیدونم اصلا چی میشه به کدوم دانشگاه میرم هنوز بلاتکلیف از یه طرف هم دارم برای کنکور 96 میخونم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sajjadj766

> ببخشید مال امسالو میگین؟کی اعلام شده؟


آره مال امسالو میگم  با من که تماس گرفته بودن ولی هنوز نمیدونم چی میشه بالاخره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MN94

> نه داداش من به خاطر رتبه قبول نشدم  مصاحبم خوب بود ولی فقط یه دونه فاصله با نفر آخر قبولی داشتم  از یه طرف برای آزمون عملی تربیت بدنی پردیس شهید چمران هم رفتم نمیدونم اصلا چی میشه به کدوم دانشگاه میرم هنوز بلاتکلیف از یه طرف هم دارم برای کنکور 96 میخونم 
> فایل پیوست 63892
> فایل پیوست 63891


اقا سجاد این جز رشته های نیمه متمرکز که چند وقت پیش قبولی هاش واسه مصاحبه اعلام شده بحثش جداست.

----------


## sajjadj766

> اقا سجاد این جز رشته های نیمه متمرکز که چند وقت پیش قبولی هاش واسه مصاحبه اعلام شده بحثش جداست.


 نه داداش زمان مصاحبه این رشته ها دهه آخر آذر ماه هست که تو سایت سنجش اعلام میشه زمان دقیقش.  اون آزمونی که ما الان دادیم آزمون عملی این رشته بود

----------


## mina62

UP :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




ینی چی؟من گیج شدم من انتخاب رشته کردم پ جوابش کو؟کی اعلام کردن؟ینی من قبول نشدم؟


شما دبیری تربیت بدنیم زده بودید تو انتخاب رشته مرداد ماه؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




ن نزدم  واسه تهران20نفر مرد میخواستن
ببخشید جواب تکمیل اومده ک میگن ما قبول شدیم؟



نه هنوز نیومده ...تو سنجش چیزی نیست..که شما میگید اومده*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




اخیش پ چی میگه من قبول شدم شدم قلبم اومد تو دهنم 


نه
فک کنم منظورش تربیت بدنیه که گفتن بیا ازمون عملیش*

----------


## _Sorena_

*گفتی چرا خرم اباد رو نزدی؟؟!!*

----------


## mina62

آره
رجوع شود به صفحات قبل
 :Yahoo (110): 


> *گفتی چرا خرم اباد رو نزدی؟؟!!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*اون دلایل باعث نشد ک کوهدشت رو نزنی؟!
اخه کوهدشت!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*این تکمیل ظرفیتا همه شبانن یا روزانه هم توشون هس؟؟!!*

----------


## mina62

نه :Yahoo (15): 
 باعث نشد
انقد که برای کوهدشت من ناراحتی فک کنم برای رتبه کنکور خودت ناراحت نشدی...نه؟؟؟؟


> *اون دلایل باعث نشد ک کوهدشت رو نزنی؟!
> اخه کوهدشت!*

----------


## mina62

روزانه هم هس


> *این تکمیل ظرفیتا همه شبانن یا روزانه هم توشون هس؟؟!!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


نه
 باعث نشد
انقد که برای کوهدشت من ناراحتی فک کنم برای رتبه کنکور خودت ناراحت نشدی...نه؟؟؟؟


نه
تلف می شی اونجا!:/*

----------


## mina62

مگه کوهدشت چشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (35): 



> *این تکمیل ظرفیتا همه شبانن یا روزانه هم توشون هس؟؟!!*

----------


## mina62

وا خب چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> *
> 
> نه
> تلف می شی اونجا!:/*

----------


## _Sorena_

*می موندی.می خوندی.یه چیز توووپ در میومدی امسال
مگه مجبوری؟!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


وا خب چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حالا تا بعد اعلام نتایج!*

----------


## mina62

ولم کن عاموووو
حوصله درس خوندن ندارم
حالا وقعا مگه کوهدشت چشه؟؟؟؟
مردمش بده؟؟؟؟
محیطش خوب نی؟؟؟؟



> *می موندی.می خوندی.یه چیز توووپ در میومدی امسال
> مگه مجبوری؟!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


ولم کن عاموووو
حوصله درس خوندن ندارم
حالا وقعا مگه کوهدشت چشه؟؟؟؟
مردمش بده؟؟؟؟
محیطش خوب نی؟؟؟؟


حوصله نداری!آدم می ره دانشگاه ک درس بخونه!
مگه تو می خای بری چیکار؟!*

----------


## mina62

خب برم دانشگاه همش باید زبان بخونم....با چنتا کتاب عمومی
اما پشت کنکور باید ی عاااااااالمه کتابای مختلف بخونم
من رشتم در اصل تجربیه
میفهمی که چی میگم



> *
> حوصله نداری!آدم می ره دانشگاه ک درس بخونه!
> مگه تو می خای بری چیکار؟!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


خب برم دانشگاه همش باید زبان بخونم....با چنتا کتاب عمومی
اما پشت کنکور باید ی عاااااااالمه کتابای مختلف بخونم
من رشتم در اصل تجربیه
میفهمی که چی میگم


درسته!
یه بار یه حرف نیمه منطقی زدی!
ولی خب ادم اگه هدف داشته باشه و مهم باشه براش هدفش.زیست و شیمی و .... رو تحمل میکنه بخاطرش
مگه نه؟!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*البته تو همین زبانم می تونی کلی پیشرفت کنی.
اگه هدفه باشدش.*

----------


## mina62

نه :Yahoo (4): 
حرف نیمه منطقی؟؟
کاملا منطقی بود :Yahoo (79): 
خب مشکل اینجاست که من هدفی ندارم
اصن همینجوری الکی رفتم تجربی خوندم
حالا که فکرشو میکنم میبینم اصن من حوصله کار توی بیمارستان یا هر چیز دیگه ای رو ندارم
ربان رو خیلی دوس دارم
بنظرم بهتره همون زبان رو هدف قرار بدم و بخونم



> *
> 
> درسته!
> یه بار یه حرف نیمه منطقی زدی!
> ولی خب ادم اگه هدف داشته باشه و مهم باشه براش هدفش.زیست و شیمی و .... رو تحمل میکنه بخاطرش
> مگه نه؟!*

----------


## mina62

آره خب
حالا شما دعا کن من قبول بشم
همش میترسم که یوقت قبول نشم
اعصابم قاراش میشه
 :Yahoo (117): 


> *البته تو همین زبانم می تونی کلی پیشرفت کنی.
> اگه هدفه باشدش.*

----------


## _Sorena_

*ینی اگه خدای نکرده امسال قبول نشی،هدفت واس سال بعد زبانه؟*

----------


## mina62

آره



> *ینی اگه خدای نکرده امسال قبول نشی،هدفت واس سال بعد زبانه؟*

----------


## mina62

شما رشتتون چیه؟


> *ینی اگه خدای نکرده امسال قبول نشی،هدفت واس سال بعد زبانه؟*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


آره


باریک..
اگه می گفتی نه،فوشت می دادم!چون نشون می داد هدف نداری!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


شما رشتتون چیه؟


ززززجربی*

----------


## mehdi.m

از سیستم پاسخگویی نپرسیدین کی میاد نتایج؟

----------


## mina62

> از سیستم پاسخگویی نپرسیدین کی میاد نتایج؟


نه....میشه لطفا شما بپرسین به ما هم بگین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> نه....میشه لطفا شما بپرسین به ما هم بگین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دیگه از ما که گدشت

----------


## mina62

وااااااااااااا
چرا؟؟؟


> دیگه از ما که گدشت

----------


## mina62

دوستان یکی لطف کنه از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسه که جوابا کی میاد :Yahoo (110): 
مرسی...اه :Yahoo (15): 
"من نمیتونم بپرسم"

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

5 Days to go  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mina62

واقعا؟؟؟؟؟


> 5 Days to go

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟


آره دیگه! گفتن 15 آذر :/

----------


## mina62

جدی؟؟؟؟؟
میشه از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجشم بپرسی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> آره دیگه! گفتن 15 آذر :/

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> جدی؟؟؟؟؟
> میشه از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجشم بپرسی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من که اینطور شنیدم

همین الان پرسیدم، تا جوابشو بدن نتایج خودش اعلام شده :/

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (4): مرسی
اگر جواب دادن حتما بگو
من شنیدم 20آذر میاد
نمیدونم والا
فقط خدا کنه من ضدحال نخورم
قبول شده باشم
 :Yahoo (114): 


> من که اینطور شنیدم
> 
> همین الان پرسیدم، تا جوابشو بدن نتایج خودش اعلام شده :/

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> مرسی
> اگر جواب دادن حتما بگو
> من شنیدم 20آذر میاد
> نمیدونم والا
> فقط خدا کنه من ضدحال نخورم
> قبول شده باشم


نگران نباش، ساعت 3 شب هم اعلام شده باشه برات زنگ میزنم میگم بت  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mina62

l


> نگران نباش، ساعت 3 شب هم اعلام شده باشه برات زنگ میزنم میگم بت


مرسی...لطف میکنی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## legendmat

ثبت نام دانشگاه برا تکمیل ظرفیت هم مثل زمان مهر ماهه؟ یعنی دانشگاها اعلام میکنن یا خود سنجش؟

----------


## mina62

> ثبت نام دانشگاه برا تکمیل ظرفیت هم مثل زمان مهر ماهه؟ یعنی دانشگاها اعلام میکنن یا خود سنجش؟


سلام.من اطلاعی ندارم
شرمنده
شما میدونی جوابا دقیقا کی میاد؟

----------


## legendmat

> سلام.من اطلاعی ندارم
> شرمنده
> شما میدونی جوابا دقیقا کی میاد؟



نه دقیقا نمیدونم. اما احتمالا بین 15 تا 25 آذر میاد. ثبت نام نیمسال دوم ها دی ماه هستش بنابرین تو همین بازه میاد.

----------


## mina62

> دیگه اموجی کم آوردی زدی تو کار سه نقطه...


حوصلم پوکیده دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
سنجش جوابتو نداد؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> حوصلم پوکیده دیگه
> سنجش جوابتو نداد؟


با سلام 
اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص متعاقبا از طريق هفته نامه پيك سنجش و سايت سازمان در اختيار داوطلبان قرار داده خواهد شد
 با سپاس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Sorena_

*جوابا نیومد؟!*

----------


## mina62

سلامت باشی....ن هنوز نیومده منم دیگه دیوونه شدم :Yahoo (110): 


> *جوابا نیومد؟!*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


سلامت باشی....ن هنوز نیومده منم دیگه دیوونه شدم


دیوونگی نداره!
یا قبول می شی متاسفانه
یا قبول نمی شی،عوضش می خونی امسال شهر خودتون قبول می شی.دیگ دوری از خونواده هم نداره*

----------


## mina62

وای نگو خدا کنه قبول بشم.... :Yahoo (2): دوری از خانواده که مشکلی نی....چون روزانس دوس دارم قبول بشممممممممممممممممم



> *
> 
> دیوونگی نداره!
> یا قبول می شی متاسفانه
> یا قبول نمی شی،عوضش می خونی امسال شهر خودتون قبول می شی.دیگ دوری از خونواده هم نداره*

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دوستان اگه کسی دقیقا خبر داره که نتایج کی اعلام میشه بقیه رو بی خبر نذاره
استرس زده بالا :/
"البته خودم بیشتر استرس قبول شدن دارم تا نشدن"  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
دیگه شورشو در آوردن :Yahoo (35): 
پارسال جوابا کی اومد؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

بخدا دیگه خسته شدم :Yahoo (2): 
خلوت ترین تاپیکه
اه
مثه اینکه تو انجمن ادمای زیادی تکمیل شرکت نکردن

----------


## therealfarshid

من زدم پزشکی بقیه الله و داروسازیش حالا نمیدونم قبول شدم برم یا نرم چون باید یا بسیجی باشی (که ما نیسیم) یا به عصویت سپاه دربیای!!!

----------


## likeastatue

> بخدا دیگه خسته شدم
> خلوت ترین تاپیکه
> اه
> مثه اینکه تو انجمن ادمای زیادی تکمیل شرکت نکردن


چیزی ک بدم میومد و باز هم انجامش میدادم
انتظار برای تصمیم گیری و تکون خوردن بعد از مشخص شدن!
از ای یکی دو هفته استفاده ببر نه غصه و اه و... میفهمین چی میگم

----------


## m.m.m.m

سایت سنجش باز نمیشه
یعنی ممکنه جوابا اومده باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
یا سایت مشکل داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehdi.m

> من زدم پزشکی بقیه الله و داروسازیش حالا نمیدونم قبول شدم برم یا نرم چون باید یا بسیجی باشی (که ما نیسیم) یا به عصویت سپاه دربیای!!!


قطعا نمیتونین برین. ممکنه بخاطر اطلاعات غلطهم باهاتون برخورد بشه

----------


## m.m.m.m

کسی یادش نیست پارسال جوابا کی اومد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## M.S.RA

چرا نمی تواند برود؟چرا باهاش برخورد میکنن ؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

چرا کسی چیزی نمیگه
وا :Yahoo (35):

----------


## legendmat

> قطعا نمیتونین برین. ممکنه بخاطر اطلاعات غلطهم باهاتون برخورد بشه


با آرزوی موفقیت برای تمامی داوطلبان گرامی ، آن دسته از داوطلبانی که در آزمون سراسری سال 95 مجاز انتخاب رشته روزانه شده اند وشرایط اعلام شده دراطلاعیه تکمیل ظرفیت سازمان سنجش مورخ 1395/8/23 را دارند ، این دانشگاه در رشته های *پزشکی** و داروسازی* اقدام به پذیرش دانشجوی برادر *بورسیه سپاه* و در رشته های علوم آزمایشگاهی ، مهندسی بهداشت محیط ، مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای ،علوم تغذیه و مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی از کادرثابت نیروهای مسلح  دانشجو می پذیرد.


پ.ن: در پزشکی و داروسازی اولویت با اعضای بسیجی هستش.

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi


ای خدا امروز15 پ چرا جواب فرهنگیان نمیاد؟دیشب خواب دیدم اومده قبول نشدم همه خوابامم درسته


وای منم چن وقت پیش خواب دیدم قبول نشدم 
البته الان سر درگمم هم دعا میکنم قبول شم هم نشم 
عقلمو از دست دادم 
میسپرمش دست خدا هرچی صلاحه همون بشه*

----------


## m.m.m.m

وای ننه
چرا جوابا نمیاد
خب یکیتون به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام بدین لطفا
حداقل ی اطلاعیه نمیزنن
این چ وضعشه
مسولین رسیدگی کنید لطفا
مرسی اه
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




منم اولش دو دل بودم گفتم میسپارمش دست خدا ولی الان واقعا واقعا دوسدارم قبولشم انشاالله ک قبولشمشما تو انتخاب رشته چی زدین؟ 


انتخابم خیلی محدود دو تا رشته مهندسی قم زدم+رشته های گرمسار (البته گرمسارو تو انتخاب رشته اول نزده بودم)
شبانه هم همشو زدم*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.m.m.m


وای ننه
چرا جوابا نمیاد
خب یکیتون به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام بدین لطفا
حداقل ی اطلاعیه نمیزنن
این چ وضعشه
مسولین رسیدگی کنید لطفا
مرسی اه



توکلت ب خدا باشه 
زیاد بش فکر نکن وگرنه خیلی اذیت میشی*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*جوابا اصلا معلوم نیس کی بیاد چون چن روز ک بعد اتمام وقت انتخاب رشته سایت باز بود پس دیر تر از وقت موعد جوابا میاد*

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا بگم چیکارشون کنه...12روز گذشته  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## m.m.m.m

ایشالا جوابا زودتر میاد
فقط لطفا اگر چیزی فهمیدین اطلاع بدین ممنونم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## legendmat

تا شنبه اسامی پذیرفته شدگان چندبرابر ظرفیت رشته های نیمه متمرکز میاد. تا 30 آذر هم نتیجه نهایی تکمیل ظرفیت میاد و احتمالا اسامی پذیرفته شدگان نهایی نیمه متمرکز ها هم بعد تر منتشر میشه.

----------


## legendmat

> تا شنبه؟از کجا فهمیدین شما؟
> حداقل انقد طولش دادن قبولمم کنن تا یادم بره


خب مگه دفترچه ننوشته اسامی چند برابر ظرفیت  دهه دوم آذر منتشر میشه؟ دهه دوم آذر شنبه به پایان میرسه.

----------


## legendmat

> اهان از اون لحاظشما چی زدین تو انتخاب رشتش؟


من رشته های بقیه الله و دامپزشکی زدم.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
متن دفترچه:

----------


## legendmat

> بعله اینو نوشته ولی دهه دوم اذر میشه 10تا20 ک داره تموم میشه واقعا ک چرارسیدگی نمیکنن اینا
> ایشالا ک قبولشین


_همچنین. اگر قبول نشدین ناراحت نشین. ممکنه سال دیگه همین موقع خدا رو شکر کنید که تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشدین._

----------


## m.m.m.m

فک کنم دیگه این هفته نباید منتظر جوابا باشیم
از شنبه به بعد جوابا میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> من رشته های بقیه الله و دامپزشکی زدم.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> متن دفترچه:
> فایل پیوست 64335


داداچ
این که مال دانشگاه فرهنگیانه
بقیه الله کی میاد؟؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط legendmat


تا شنبه اسامی پذیرفته شدگان چندبرابر ظرفیت رشته های نیمه متمرکز میاد. تا 30 آذر هم نتیجه نهایی تکمیل ظرفیت میاد و احتمالا اسامی پذیرفته شدگان نهایی نیمه متمرکز ها هم بعد تر منتشر میشه.


لعنتیا اخه من شب تولدم بیام بشینم پای سیستم زد حال سنجشو مشاهده کنم 
وای خدا من چقد بدبخت شدم*

----------


## legendmat

> داداچ
> این که مال دانشگاه فرهنگیانه
> بقیه الله کی میاد؟؟


اونم همینطوره. تو دفترچه همین جمله رو اونجا هم نوشتن

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی جوابا شنبه میاد؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## somi

ی ملتو علاف خودشون کردن واقعا ک بی مسئولیتا 
اینهمه ادا اطوار درمیارن اخرشم جواب میاد مردود
نامردا :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## m.m.m.m

من دیگه اعصابم قاراش میشه
برام دعا کنید
 :Yahoo (12):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت دکتری همین چند ساعت پیش اومده
ولی برا ما هنوزم که هنوزه نه...:/

----------


## m.m.m.m

آره عشقم همونم


> شما همون مینا نیستین؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

یکی از بچه های انجمن مدیر رو تگ کرد تو تاپیک و گفت اینجا پر از اسپم شده
مدیرم منو اخراج کرد
 :Yahoo (110): 
اما باز من اومدم
 :Yahoo (4): 



> چرااخراج شدی اجی؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> یکی از بچه های انجمن مدیر رو تگ کرد تو تاپیک و گفت اینجا پر از اسپم شده
> مدیرم منو اخراج کرد
> 
> اما باز من اومدم


Welcome Back :D

فک کرده بودم از استرس نتایج کاری دست خودت دادی دیگه آنلاین نشدی :/

آنتی اسپم: شایعه کردن شنبه اعلام میشه... فقط امیدوارم منظورشون شنبه دو هفته بعد نبوده باشه -_-

----------


## MN94

> ی ملتو علاف خودشون کردن واقعا ک بی مسئولیتا 
> اینهمه ادا اطوار درمیارن اخرشم جواب میاد مردود
> نامردا


من فکر کردم همه میدونن جوابا از دهه دوم اذر به بعد میاد چون تو دفترچه تکمیل ظرفیت نوشته بود.
اموزش ابتدایی تا ده یازده هزار تو منطقه یک احتمالا دعوت به مصاحبه میشن اگه استقبال زیاد باشه که تا شش هفت هزار.

----------


## _Sorena_

*نمی دونم چرا میام تو این تاپیک دلم می گیره؟!-_-*

----------


## MN94

> گفتن دهه دوم اذر ینی 10تا20ولی امروز17م بودونیومد
> ای کاش حداقل قبولشم من


شما باید از گفتن اونا یکم فراتر مد نظر قرار بدید گفته بودن تا سه شنبه مهلت انتخاب رشته هست ولی تا جمعه عملا میشد انتخاب رشته کرد.منظورتون از قبول شدن دعوت به مصاحبه هست؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا بهمون صبر بده
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## somi

> شما باید از گفتن اونا یکم فراتر مد نظر قرار بدید گفته بودن تا سه شنبه مهلت انتخاب رشته هست ولی تا جمعه عملا میشد انتخاب رشته کرد.منظورتون از قبول شدن دعوت به مصاحبه هست؟


مرحله اولش ک اسامیشون درمیاد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48): 
مصاحبشو ک فک نکنم چیزی باشه

----------


## MN94

> مرحله اولش ک اسامیشون درمیاد
> مصاحبشو ک فک نکنم چیزی باشه


اتفاقا بحث اصلی همون مصاحبه هست .چون اگه رتبه تو یه بازه ی خاصی باشه یحتمل به مصاحبه دعوت میشید رتبه هم تنها ملاکشون نیست تو مصاحبه توی تاپیک درد و دل دانشجو معلمان توضیح دادم کامل قضیه رو. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا کنه شنبه بیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

من که دیگه داغون شدم از بس منتظر این جواب تکمیل ظرفیت موندم
من خودم دانشجو غیرانتفایی تهرانم ولی از دانشگام متنفر شدم و تو تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کردم  الانم داره امتحان میانترمای دانشگاه شروع میشه :Yahoo (21):  
به نظرتون با رتبه10k منطقه یک ریاضی مکانیک سمنان رو قبول میشم؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


من که دیگه داغون شدم از بس منتظر این جواب تکمیل ظرفیت موندممن خودم دانشجو غیرانتفایی تهرانم ولی از دانشگام متنفر شدم و تو تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کردم  الانم داره امتحان میانترمای دانشگاه شروع میشه به نظرتون با رتبه10k منطقه یک ریاضی مکانیک سمنان رو قبول میشم؟


به نظرم احتمال قبولیت کم نیست*

فقط تو با این رتبه مکانیک سمنان روزانه یا شبانه قبول نشده بودی؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> *به نظرم احتمال قبولیت کم نیست*
> 
> فقط تو با این رتبه مکانیک سمنان روزانه یا شبانه قبول نشده بودی؟


توکارنامه سبز روزانشو قبول شده بودم :Yahoo (2): 
بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم رو کردم تو انتخاب رشته

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


توکارنامه سبز روزانشو قبول شده بودم
بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم رو کردم تو انتخاب رشته


خب چرا از طریق سازمان سنجش و آموزش دانشگاه از طریق کارنامه محرمانه اقدام نکردی؟*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *
> 
> خب چرا از طریق سازمان سنجش و آموزش دانشگاه از طریق کارنامه محرمانه اقدام نکردی؟*


گفتن باید تو کمیسیون دانشگاه مطرح بشه و دانشگاه مقصد تایید کنه -دانشگاه سمنان تایید کرد که ظرفیت داره ولی دانشگاه خودم قبول نمیکرد!

واقعا اینجایی که من دارم میرم دانشگاه نیست (موسسه آموزش عالیه) امکانات زیر صفر-سلفش حتی  ناهار نداره-ساختمانش کلا یه دو طبقس از یه مدرسه کوچکتره-تفکیک جنسیتیه-استادای به دردنخور و .....
به نظرتون اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشدم بشینم پای کنکور؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

واااااااااااااااا خاک عالم
عجب جاییه :Yahoo (35): 
امیدوارم تکمیل ی دانشگاه خوب قبول بشین ایشالااااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (15): 


> گفتن باید تو کمیسیون دانشگاه مطرح بشه و دانشگاه مقصد تایید کنه -دانشگاه سمنان تایید کرد که ظرفیت داره ولی دانشگاه خودم قبول نمیکرد!
> 
> واقعا اینجایی که من دارم میرم دانشگاه نیست (موسسه آموزش عالیه) امکانات زیر صفر-سلفش حتی  ناهار نداره-ساختمانش کلا یه دو طبقس از یه مدرسه کوچکتره-تفکیک جنسیتیه-استادای به دردنخور و .....
> به نظرتون اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشدم بشینم پای کنکور؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> واااااااااااااااا خاک عالم
> عجب جاییه
> امیدوارم تکمیل ی دانشگاه خوب قبول بشین ایشالااااااااااااااااا


[emoji26] ممنون ایشالا همه هر جا که میخان قبول شن

پس چرا این نتایج نمیاد؟

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

خواهش میکنم
از شنبه به بعد میاد



> [emoji26] ممنون ایشالا همه هر جا که میخان قبول شن
> 
> پس چرا این نتایج نمیاد؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


گفتن باید تو کمیسیون دانشگاه مطرح بشه و دانشگاه مقصد تایید کنه -دانشگاه سمنان تایید کرد که ظرفیت داره ولی دانشگاه خودم قبول نمیکرد!

واقعا اینجایی که من دارم میرم دانشگاه نیست (موسسه آموزش عالیه) امکانات زیر صفر-سلفش حتی  ناهار نداره-ساختمانش کلا یه دو طبقس از یه مدرسه کوچکتره-تفکیک جنسیتیه-استادای به دردنخور و .....
به نظرتون اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول نشدم بشینم پای کنکور؟


عجب...اره دانشگاه ازاد از این نظر از غیرانتفاعی خیلی بهتره باز...

فک کردم دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ قبول شدی...
انتخاب رشته نادرست همینه متاسفانه

نظر من اینه اگه کششو داری بمون وگرنه بازم مثل انتخاب رشتت پشیمون نشی ورتبت بدتر نشه*

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی ممکنه امشب نتایج بیاد؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی ممکنه امشب نتایج بیاد؟


من ک چشم آب نمیخوره
اصن سازمان سنجش انگار یادش رفته تکمیل ظرفیت رووو
قرار بود نیمه متمرکزا رو نیمه آذر مشخص کنن
الان دیگه آذر داره تموم میشه هنوز نیومد!
فک کنم به این منوال پیش بره آخر دی بیاد نتایج[emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

ناموسن چرا اینطوری میکنن؟؟؟؟؟؟
امیدوارم فردا جوابا بیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## m.m.m.m

منم دیگه خیلی عصبانیم
حالا خوبه مردود بشم 
اه :Yahoo (2): 



> اصن دیگ من پشیمون شدم چرا نمیزارن نتایجو؟ب شدت عصبانیم ی ماهه دقیق طول کشید بابا چ خبره؟بی مسئولیتا

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
مثه اینکه قرار نیس امروز جوابا بیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

واقعا این سازمان سنجش خیلی بی مسعولیت شده و اصلن شرایط رو بررسی نمیکنه!
کسانی که الان توی یک دانشگاه دارن تحصیل میکنن و تو تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کردن یا از دانشگاهشون بدشون یا از رشتشون که می خواهند عوضش کنن
در هر صورت الان دیگه آخرای آذر هست و کم کم امتحان های دانشگاه ها شروع میشه
من که از رشته و دانشگام بدم میاد باید بشینم درس ها رو بخونم از ترس اینکه یه وقت تو تکمیل ظرفیت مردود شدم یه جایی برام باشه
تازه اگه هم پاس کنم تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شم باید انصراف بدم و از اول بخونم همینارو:'( 
حداقل جواب تکمیل رو زودتر نمیزارن که تکلیف امثال من مشخص بشه
ماشلا اوج برنامه ریزی و دقیق بودن هس این سازمان سنجش
اون از دیر دادن نتایج کنکور اینم از تکمیل ظرفیت:'( :'( 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## legendmat

اگر امروز نتیجه هارو ندن باید متاسف بود براشون.

ولی بنظرم امروز یه خبرایی هست. بخش سراسری تو سایت یدونه اومده بالاتر .

----------


## Pouya.He

> اگر امروز نتیجه هارو ندن باید متاسف بود براشون.
> 
> ولی بنظرم امروز یه خبرایی هست. بخش سراسری تو سایت یدونه اومده بالاتر .


خدا از دهنت بشنوه
کم کمش این نیمه متمرکز ها رو جوابشو بده ما خیالمون راحت شه سازمان سنجش یادش نرفته تکمیل ظرفیت رو :-)) 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

رشته های نیمه متمرکز چیا بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چیز خوبیم داشت؟؟؟مثلا واسه رشته های زبان چی داشت؟ :Yahoo (110): 


> خدا از دهنت بشنوه
> کم کمش این نیمه متمرکز ها رو جوابشو بده ما خیالمون راحت شه سازمان سنجش یادش نرفته تکمیل ظرفیت رو :-)) 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

> رشته های نیمه متمرکز چیا بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چیز خوبیم داشت؟؟؟مثلا واسه رشته های زبان چی داشت؟


نیمه متمرکزا اون رشته ها اند که مصاحبه یا آزمون عملی دارن
فک کنم تو رشته زبان فقط تربیت معلم ها نیمه متمرکز بودن

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

آها اوکی
مرسی


> نیمه متمرکزا اون رشته ها اند که مصاحبه یا آزمون عملی دارن
> فک کنم تو رشته زبان فقط تربیت معلم ها نیمه متمرکز بودن
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

ناموسن چه حالی میده اگه قبول بشیم :Yahoo (4): 
همش به اون لحطه فک میکنم :Yahoo (100): 
اما چون آدم خرشانسیم واسم میزنه مردودددددددددددددد :Yahoo (23): 
زبونم لال خدا نکنه
 :Yahoo (110): 
برام دعا کنید قبول شم برم گورمو گم کنم
مرسی اه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sprit

> ناموسن چه حالی میده اگه قبول بشیم
> همش به اون لحطه فک میکنم
> اما چون آدم خرشانسیم واسم میزنه مردودددددددددددددد
> زبونم لال خدا نکنه
> 
> برام دعا کنید قبول شم برم گورمو گم کنم
> مرسی اه


*

ایشالا که قبول میشیـــــــــــــــــــــ  م  

رتبتون چند بود و چی میخاستین قبول شین ؟*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.m.m.m

ایشالا
21000منطقه3
آموزش زبان انگلیسی
یا
زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی
شما چی؟
 :Yahoo (110): 


> *
> 
> ایشالا که قبول میشیـــــــــــــــــــــ  م  
> 
> رتبتون چند بود و چی میخاستین قبول شین ؟*

----------


## m.m.m.m

آره
آخه همه چیز همیشه برعکسه :Yahoo (110): 


> خرشانس؟مردود؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

:Yahoo (4): آره واقعا
امیدوارم  شما هم قبول بشین
 :Yahoo (8): 


> اهان
> ایشالا ک قبولشی اجی
> تلف شدی این ی ماهه

----------


## somi

> آره واقعا
> امیدوارم  شما هم قبول بشین


مرسیییییی :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): 
قبول نشم بی سروصدا از سایت گموگور میشم

----------


## Pouya.He

بچه ها کسی تابحال از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش نپرسیده نتایج کی میاد؟؟؟؟
من که اگه امروز نتایج نیاد کلا ول میکنم میشینم شروع میکنم بر کنکور خوندن 
کلافم کردنن 20 روز گذشته .....

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

من که نپرسیدم
چن روز پیش آقا علیرضا پرسیدن
اونام دقیق نگفتن جوابا کی میاد :Yahoo (110): 


> بچه ها کسی تابحال از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش نپرسیده نتایج کی میاد؟؟؟؟
> من که اگه امروز نتایج نیاد کلا ول میکنم میشینم شروع میکنم بر کنکور خوندن 
> کلافم کردنن 20 روز گذشته .....
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sprit

> ایشالا
> 21000منطقه3
> آموزش زبان انگلیسی
> یا
> زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی
> شما چی؟


منم 3k پزشکی و داروی بقیه الله زدم ولی چشم اب نمیخوره 😭😭😭😭

----------


## m.m.m.m

> منم 3k پزشکی و داروی بقیه الله زدم ولی چشم اب نمیخوره ����������������  �������


توکل بخداا میدوارم قبول بشین

----------


## sprit

> توکل بخداا میدوارم قبول بشین


*خیلی ممنون همچنین*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Pouya.He

> ای باباچرا نیومد پس


فک نکنم امروز بیاد[emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

منم همین فکر رو میکنم
 :Yahoo (110): 


> فک نکنم امروز بیاد[emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

میشه لطفا یکیتون از سیسنم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسه ببینیم نتایج کی میاد؟

----------


## sprit

اخه نتایج اعلام بشه هم قبول نمیشیم که 


با این ظرفیت هایی که اعلام کردن فقط رتبه های زیر هزار قبول میشن 😒😒😒😥

----------


## m.m.m.m

بنظرتون من واسه زبان شانسی دارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی واسه زبان داوطلب خیلی زیاده؟؟؟؟؟


> اخه نتایج اعلام بشه هم قبول نمیشیم که 
> 
> 
> با این ظرفیت هایی که اعلام کردن فقط رتبه های زیر هزار قبول میشن ����������������  �������

----------


## sprit

> بنظرتون من واسه زبان شانسی دارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یعنی واسه زبان داوطلب خیلی زیاده؟؟؟؟؟


رتبه شما تو گروه ازمایشی خود زبان  21k شده یا از تجربی و اینا ؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> میشه لطفا یکیتون از سیسنم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسه ببینیم نتایج کی میاد؟


من ظهر پرسیدم کسی جواب نداده هنوز
اگه جواب بدن بهم!جوابشنو میگم اینجا

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

تو کنکور زبان :Yahoo (110): 



> رتبه شما تو گروه ازمایشی خود زبان  21k شده یا از تجربی و اینا ؟

----------


## sprit

> تو کنکور زبان

----------


## m.m.m.m

آره خب مدل اینا زیاد دیدم
حتی با رتبه 28000هم قبول شدن
من واسه مهرماه انتخاب رشته نکردم
تو تکمیل انتخاب رشته کردم
امیدوارم شانس بیارم قبول بشم


>

----------


## sprit

> آره خب مدل اینا زیاد دیدم
> حتی با رتبه 28000هم قبول شدن
> من واسه مهرماه انتخاب رشته نکردم
> تو تکمیل انتخاب رشته کردم
> امیدوارم شانس بیارم قبول بشم



اگ احتمال قبولی تو مهرماه وجود داشت پس حتمن تو تکمیل ظرفیتم هست نگران نباشید به امید خدا اسمتون میاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## m.m.m.m

شرایط پذیرش چجوریه؟؟؟؟شما میدونین؟؟؟
یعنی اگر توی تکمیل ی دانشگاه 20تا طرفیت داشته باشه و فقط 10نفر اون دانشگاه رو انتخاب کرده باشن 10نفر قبولن؟؟؟
یا مثلا اگر از این 10نفر یکیشون تراز و رتبش به رشته نخوره قبول نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا از دهنت بشنوه  :Yahoo (100): 


> اگ احتمال قبولی تو مهرماه وجود داشت پس حتمن تو تکمیل ظرفیتم هست نگران نباشید به امید خدا اسمتون میاد

----------


## sprit

> شرایط پذیرش چجوریه؟؟؟؟شما میدونین؟؟؟
> یعنی اگر توی تکمیل ی دانشگاه 20تا طرفیت داشته باشه و فقط 10نفر اون دانشگاه رو انتخاب کرده باشن 10نفر قبولن؟؟؟
> یا مثلا اگر از این 10نفر یکیشون تراز و رتبش به رشته نخوره قبول نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟




گمون کنم یه حد نصابی وجود داشتته باشه ولی دقیق نمیدونم بازم از دوستان اگ اطلاع دارن بفرمایند

----------


## amir98mh

> شرایط پذیرش چجوریه؟؟؟؟شما میدونین؟؟؟
> یعنی اگر توی تکمیل ی دانشگاه 20تا طرفیت داشته باشه و فقط 10نفر اون دانشگاه رو انتخاب کرده باشن 10نفر قبولن؟؟؟
> یا مثلا اگر از این 10نفر یکیشون تراز و رتبش به رشته نخوره قبول نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه. همه اون ده نفر قبول میشن

----------


## m.m.m.m

چه عالی :Yahoo (79): 


> نه. همه اون ده نفر قبول میشن

----------


## m.m.m.m

من دیگه طاقت ندارم

----------


## amir98mh

> من دیگه طاقت ندارم


تحمل کن اگه حتی
تحمل کردنش سخته

----------


## legendmat

اینطور که معلومه خبری از نتیجه نیست. با نگاه به الگوی قبولی های هرسال میشه فهمید که مطمئنا فاکتور های جانبی زیادی در گزینش دانشجو نقش دارن و خبری از سیستم اتوماتیک و غیره نیست بلکه دستی اینکارو میکنن.

به هر حال این دیر اومدن نتایج هم به ضرر دانشجوهاست و هم فارغ التحصیلان. امیدوارم در آینده این فرایند بازنگری بشه.

----------


## Pouya.He

> اینطور که معلومه خبری از نتیجه نیست. با نگاه به الگوی قبولی های هرسال میشه فهمید که مطمئنا فاکتور های جانبی زیادی در گزینش دانشجو نقش دارن و خبری از سیستم اتوماتیک و غیره نیست بلکه دستی اینکارو میکنن.
> 
> به هر حال این دیر اومدن نتایج هم به ضرر دانشجوهاست و هم فارغ التحصیلان. امیدوارم در آینده این فرایند بازنگری بشه.


والا منم همچین فکری میکنم ولی سازمان سنجش یک یا دو کار رو همیشه همزمان انجام میده مثلا تا دو سه روز پیش تکمیل ظرفیت دکتری اومد الان داره ثبت نام ارشد پیام نور رو میکنه و تکمیل ظرفیت سراسری رو انجام میده برا همینه که طول میکشه 
اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور هم نزدیک یک ماه طول کشید در صورتی که قلم چی صبح آزمون میدی تا عصر نتیجشو میده! 
یه جای کارشون میلنگه...


فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

> کدوم...گف شنبه میاد؟پ چرا نیومد اه ادمو از انتخاب رشته پشیمون میکنن
> عجب غلطی کردیما


داش هیچ کسی نمیدونه کی میاد 
والا من از مشاور پرسیدم گف خود سنجش گفته نیمه متمرکزا نیمه آذر اگه اونا نیمه آذر بیاد رشته های متمرکز تا آخرای آذر میاد!
نیمه آذر ک سهله آذر ده روز دیگه تمومه هنوز نیمه متمرکزا نیومده چه برسه به متمرکزا!
[emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## legendmat

> کدوم...گف شنبه میاد؟پ چرا نیومد اه ادمو از انتخاب رشته پشیمون میکنن
> عجب غلطی کردیما


من گفتم.
بر اساس دفترچه هم گفتم. از خودم نگفتم که  :Y (443): 

..................................................  .......................

----------


## mehdi.m

نیمه متمرکز ها احتمال زیاد تا آخر هفته اعلام بشه
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.T

به نظرمن حالاحالاها نمیاد
چون گزینش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش همین پنجشنبه ی گذشته بود.هنوز تحقیقات میدانیش مونده.تا بخوان جمعبندی کنن طول میکشه

----------


## laleh74

خوشحالم که من انتخاب رشته نکردم...وگرنه تا الان مرده بودم از استرس:/

چرا انقد لفتش میدن آخه-_-
میام اینجا منو هم استرس میگیره :Yahoo (117): 

البته من 1گوشه ی ذهنم درگیره واسه تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن..که نمیدونم میزنن یا نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
من که دیگه میگم این هفته اصلا نمیاد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amir98mh

همین الان پرسیدم از سنجش

----------


## M.S.RA

> همین الان پرسیدم از سنجش


پیک سنجش چه روزهایی منتشر میشود ؟سایت سازمان سنجش که هیچ اطلاعیه نزده ؟ ولی تنها جای امیدواری که هستش اینکه اگر نمیخواستن به این زودی ها نتایج رو بزنن به سوالات دراین باره پاسخ نمیدادن

----------


## m.m.m.m

فک کنم نتایج دی بیاد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir98mh

> پیک سنجش چه روزهایی منتشر میشود ؟سایت سازمان سنجش که هیچ اطلاعیه نزده ؟ ولی تنها جای امیدواری که هستش اینکه اگر نمیخواستن به این زودی ها نتایج رو بزنن به سوالات دراین باره پاسخ نمیدادن


دوشنبه ها.
احتمالا امروز فردا میزنن

----------


## Mojgan*M

> *
> لعنتیا اخه من شب تولدم بیام بشینم پای سیستم زد حال سنجشو مشاهده کنم 
> وای خدا من چقد بدبخت شدم*


منم روز تولدم فمیدم مردود شدم :Yahoo (110): 
فق فرقش اینه الان شما میفهمی قبول شدی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی تازه فردا میخوان بکن نتایج کی میاد یا فردا دیگه نتایج رو سایته؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MN94

> یعنی تازه فردا میخوان بکن نتایج کی میاد یا فردا دیگه نتایج رو سایته؟؟؟؟؟؟


من که گفتم روی یه چیزی فراتر از گفته هاشون حساب باز کنید.اول اطلاعیه میزنن تاریخ اعلام نتایج میگن ممکن هم هست نزنن و مستقیم اعلام کنن نتایج تو این سه چهار روز یا نهایت اخر هفته مشخص میشه البته دقیق نمیشه گفت.

----------


## legendmat

بدين‌وسيله به اطلاع كليه متقاضيان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز دانشگاههاي شهيد مطهري و علوم دريايي امام خميني(ره)-نوشهر بورسيه شركت ملي نفتكش و دانشگاههاي علوم پزشكي بقيه‌اله(عج)-تهران، تبريز و لرستان- خرم‌آباد و پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان *در مرحله تكميل ظرفيت* آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال1395 مي‌رساند كه فهرست اسامي معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت كدرشته‌هاي موسسات مذكور *در روز چهارشنبه مورخ 1395/09/24* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان به نشانيwww.sanjesh.org اعلام خواهد شد. لذا كليه معرفي‌شدگان مي‌بايست مطابق برنامه زماني كه طي اطلاعيه‌اي به همراه فهرست اسامي معرفي‌شدگان اعلام مي‌گردد، براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش به محلهاي ذيربط مراجعه نمايند.


سازمان سنجش

----------


## m.m.m.m

وقتی 24آذر جواب نیمه متمرکزا بیاد پس جواب ما کی میاد؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.m.m.m

الانم که ی خبر از سنجش شده معلوم نیس شما کجایین که خبری ازتون نیس؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## legendmat

> وقتی 24آذر جواب نیمه متمرکزا بیاد پس جواب ما کی میاد؟؟؟؟


مگه شما فرهنگیان نبودی؟ همون 24 ام میاد چند برابرش.

----------


## m.m.m.m

> مگه شما فرهنگیان نبودی؟ همون 24 ام میاد چند برابرش.


نه فرهنگیان نبودم
بنظرتون جواب ما کی میاد؟

----------


## Pouya.He

سازمان سنجش بلاخره جواب منو داد[emoji46] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا کنه حداقل پنجشنبه جواب رشته های متمرکز بیاد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> خدا کنه حداقل پنجشنبه جواب رشته های متمرکز بیاد


اعتراض ها زیاد شده فک کنم بخاطرهمین جواب متمرکز و نیمه متمرکزا تا آخر هفته معلوم بشه

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

شما  متمرکز هستین یا نیمه متمرکز؟؟؟؟


> اعتراض ها زیاد شده فک کنم بخاطرهمین جواب متمرکز و نیمه متمرکزا تا آخر هفته معلوم بشه
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

خب خداروشکر نیمه متمرکزا مشخص شد کی میاد[emoji52] [emoji58] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

> شما  متمرکز هستین یا نیمه متمرکز؟؟؟؟


من متمرکز انتخاب رشته کردم

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

منم متمرکزم
امیدوارم قبول بشین


> من متمرکز انتخاب رشته کردم
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

> منم متمرکزم
> امیدوارم قبول بشین


ایشالا شما هم قبول شی هر رشته ای که میخاین
من رشته های مهندسی مکانیک سمنان زدم که تو کارنامه سبز قبول شده بود مهندسی شیمی سمنان زدم که آخرین رتبه قبولیش با رتبه من تو کنکور 5 هزار نفر تو سهمیمون بدتر بود و مهندسی مواد سمنان که آخرین قبولیش 7 هزار نفر تو سهمیه با من اختلاف داشت. 
[emoji26] به نظرتون بلاخره یکی از اینا رو قبول میشم؟
شما چیا زدین؟

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

چی بگم والا
ایشالا که یکیشو قبول میشین واقعا دعا میکنم تو کارنامتون مردود نبینید
شانس باهاتون یار باشه
من آموزش زبان انگلیسی گرگان و ادبیات انگلیسی لرستان رو زدم امیدوارم قبول بشم
واقعا انسان به امید زندس
توکل ب خدا


> ایشالا شما هم قبول شی هر رشته ای که میخاین
> من رشته های مهندسی مکانیک سمنان زدم که تو کارنامه سبز قبول شده بود مهندسی شیمی سمنان زدم که آخرین رتبه قبولیش با رتبه من تو کنکور 5 هزار نفر تو سهمیمون بدتر بود و مهندسی مواد سمنان که آخرین قبولیش 7 هزار نفر تو سهمیه با من اختلاف داشت. 
> [emoji26] به نظرتون بلاخره یکی از اینا رو قبول میشم؟
> شما چیا زدین؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

ایشالا همه قبول شن هر رشته ای که میخان 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

ایشالا
 :Yahoo (2): 


> ایشالا همه قبول شن هر رشته ای که میخان 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


ایشالا شما هم قبول شی هر رشته ای که میخاین
من رشته های مهندسی مکانیک سمنان زدم که تو کارنامه سبز قبول شده بود مهندسی شیمی سمنان زدم که آخرین رتبه قبولیش با رتبه من تو کنکور 5 هزار نفر تو سهمیمون بدتر بود و مهندسی مواد سمنان که آخرین قبولیش 7 هزار نفر تو سهمیه با من اختلاف داشت. 
[emoji26] به نظرتون بلاخره یکی از اینا رو قبول میشم؟
شما چیا زدین؟

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


ببخشید شما از کجا برگ سبزتون رو مشاهده کردید؟*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*کسی میدونه من چطوری باید برگ سبزمو بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *
> ببخشید شما از کجا برگ سبزتون رو مشاهده کردید؟*


کارنامه سبز 
که تو سایت سنجش هست میتونید برید ببینید

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*میشه لینک بدید؟پیدا نمیکنم




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


کارنامه سبز 
که تو سایت سنجش هست میتونید برید ببینید

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *میشه لینک بدید؟پیدا نمیکنم*


http://srv3.sanjesh.org/p_krn/index....last95shr/krn/

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*خخخ بعد دو ماه یافتم*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


www.sanjesh.org

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


ممنون
نمیدونم دیدنش مرحم باشه یا درد*

----------


## m.m.m.m

از وقتی سنجش اطلاعیه زده تاپیک خلوت شده :Yahoo (4): 
چهارشنبه بیاین بگین قبول شدین یا ن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## صادق خان

> *کسی میدونه من چطوری باید برگ سبزمو بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟*


برگ سبز :Yahoo (23): مال ماشینه

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*با اینکه اصلا تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت نکردم ولی اونقدر تاپیک رو اپ کردین اعصاب منم خورد شد
این سنجش چرا جواباتونو نمیده؟*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط صادق خان


برگ سبزمال ماشینه


انگار از من بدتر هم هس من حداقل برگ سبز کنکورو شنیده بودم ولی ندیده بودم برادر برید سازمان سنجش ببینید چ گلی کاشتید*

----------


## Pouya.He

> از وقتی سنجش اطلاعیه زده تاپیک خلوت شده
> چهارشنبه بیاین بگین قبول شدین یا ن



چهارشنبه نتیجه نیمه متمرکزا میاد
ماها که رشته های متمرکز زدیم معلوم نیس کی بیاد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

کسی میدونه داستان این پیک سنجش چیه؟؟
کی منتشر میشه؟
از کجا باید خوندش؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
فردا نتایج نیمه متمرکز اعلام میشه
یعنی امکانش هست ما متمرکزا روز پنجشنبه جوابمون بیاد؟
مردم از استرس :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام
> فردا نتایج نیمه متمرکز اعلام میشه
> یعنی امکانش هست ما متمرکزا روز پنجشنبه جوابمون بیاد؟
> مردم از استرس


وقتی جواب نیمه متمرکزا میاد یعنی تمام مراحل تموم شده و سنجش کارهای مربوط به تکمیل ظرفیت رو انجام داده و آخرش با اختلاف یه هفته نتایج متمرکزا میاد[emoji52] 
خداکنه همین فردا متمرکز ها هم بیاد[emoji120] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Mahdi.T

> کسی میدونه داستان این پیک سنجش چیه؟؟
> کی منتشر میشه؟
> از کجا باید خوندش؟


پیک سنجش
دوشنبه ها منتشر میشه

----------


## Mahdi.T

> وقتی جواب نیمه متمرکزا میاد یعنی تمام مراحل تموم شده و سنجش کارهای مربوط به تکمیل ظرفیت رو انجام داده و آخرش با اختلاف یه هفته نتایج متمرکزا میاد[emoji52] 
> خداکنه همین فردا متمرکز ها هم بیاد[emoji120] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


اصلا فردا قرار نیست نتایج بیاد
فردا قراره نتایج اولیه برای بعضی از رشته های نیمه متمرکز بیاد یعنی تو این رشته ها تازه چند برابر ظرفیت معرفی میشن و بعد مراحل گزینش و ... .
نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت و نتیجه نهایی رشته های نیمه متمرکز تا اواسط دی ماه میاد
http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=4821

----------


## m.m.m.m

تا 12 شب بیدارین؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> تا 12 شب بیدارین؟؟؟؟


چطور؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

خب شاید نتایج اومد رو سایت
سازمان سنجشه اعتباری ازش نیس :Yahoo (110): 
اصن شاید فردا نتایج نیاد
والا بخدا

----------


## Mahdi.T

> خب شاید نتایج اومد رو سایت
> سازمان سنجشه اعتباری ازش نیس
> اصن شاید فردا نتایج نیاد
> والا بخدا


گفتم که
اصلا فردا نتایج نمیاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

جواب نیمه متمرکزا منطورم بود :Yahoo (117): 


> گفتم که
> اصلا فردا نتایج نمیاد

----------


## Mahdi.T

> خب شاید نتایج اومد رو سایت
> سازمان سنجشه اعتباری ازش نیس
> اصن شاید فردا نتایج نیاد
> والا بخدا


نتایج تا اواسط دی میاد

----------


## Mahdi.T

> جواب نیمه متمرکزا منطورم بود


فردا فقط نتایجی میاد که چند برابر ظرفیت معرفی میشن واسه مراحل بعد

----------


## m.m.m.m

خیلیییییییییییییی دیره
مطمعنی؟ :Yahoo (2): 


> نتایج تا اواسط دی میاد

----------


## Mahdi.T

> خیلیییییییییییییی دیره
> مطمعنی؟


به قول شما به سازمان سنجش اعتباری نیست
ولی اینو مطمئنم که توی آذر نمیاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

بله صحیححححححححححححححح :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amiiin

پارسال که تو آذر اومده بوده که

----------


## m.m.m.m

سنجش دیگه شورشو درآورده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

توروخدا یکی جواب منو بده
بعد از قبولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت باید انصراف بدیم؟
من تو دانشگاه غیرانتفایی هستم و اگه تا زمان شروع ثبت نام ترم جدید انصراف ندم باید شهریه ی انصراف بدم بهشون
زمان ثبت نام ترم جدید هم اواسط دی ماه هست
سنجش دیگه علاوه بر مشکل استرس داره مشکل مالی هم به ما وارد میکنه[emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi.m

نزدن هنو؟! قرار بود امروز بزنن کههه

----------


## m.m.m.m

حالم داره بهم میخوره
تورو خدا یکی جواب 
اقا پویا رو بده
من خودم نمیدونم
سر در نمیارم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehdi.m

> توروخدا یکی جواب منو بده
> بعد از قبولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت باید انصراف بدیم؟
> من تو دانشگاه غیرانتفایی هستم و اگه تا زمان شروع ثبت نام ترم جدید انصراف ندم باید شهریه ی انصراف بدم بهشون
> زمان ثبت نام ترم جدید هم اواسط دی ماه هست
> سنجش دیگه علاوه بر مشکل استرس داره مشکل مالی هم به ما وارد میکنه[emoji26] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


بعد از قبولی رشته محل قبلی شما باطل و همانند دانشجویان انتقالی  رفتار خواهد شد

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دیگه دارم قاطی میکنم...

----------


## Amiiin

> منم سردرنمیارم
> تاپیک بزن ج میدن بچه ها
> +
> تو سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش چجوری سوالم بپرسم؟اه


الان بپرسی دوباره میگه متعاقبا از طریق پیک سنجش :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Pouya.He

قسمت سراسری سایت سنجش اومد بالا تر :Yahoo (13): 
احتمالا تا یکی دو ساعت آینده نتایج نمیه متمرکزا میاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

آره خداروشکررررررررررررررر اومده بالا
سنجش ک کارش معلوم نی
شاید نتیجه ی مارو هم بزاره ن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 


> قسمت سراسری سایت سنجش اومد بالا تر
> احتمالا تا یکی دو ساعت آینده نتایج نمیه متمرکزا میاد

----------


## amir98mh

اگه تا یک ساعت دیگه نزنن مستقیم میرم شیشه هاشونو میارم پایین

----------


## m.m.m.m

احسنت :Yahoo (4): 


> اگه تا یک ساعت دیگه نزنن مستقیم میرم شیشه هاشونو میارم پایین

----------


## Pouya.He

> آره خداروشکررررررررررررررر اومده بالا
> سنجش ک کارش معلوم نی
> شاید نتیجه ی مارو هم بزاره ن؟؟؟


خداکنه[emoji26] [emoji120] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amir98mh

گفتن 9 میزنن
همه ساعت هشت دم در سایت سنجش

----------


## m.m.m.m

6کاربر تو تاپیکن :Yahoo (4): 
خب ی چیزی بگین

----------


## amir98mh

> 6کاربر تو تاپیکن
> خب ی چیزی بگین


چی بگیم

----------


## m.m.m.m

نمیدونم
 :Yahoo (4): 


> چی بگیم

----------


## amir98mh

> نمیدونم


اتل متل توتوله بخونیم

----------


## m.m.m.m

آره فوق فوووووووووووووووقش مدیرای انجمن بخاطر اسپم اخراجمون میکنن :Yahoo (4): 
بخدا این پنجمین پروفایلمه
زرتی اخراج میکنن
 :Yahoo (110): 


> اتل متل توتوله بخونیم

----------


## amir98mh

سلام
نتایج رو زدن
میشه یکی اسکرین شات بگیره بذاره
من نمیدونم قبول شدم یا نه

----------


## amir98mh

این کارنامه منه

----------


## m.m.m.m

وای نتایج اومده
چی قبول شدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amir98mh

> وای نتایج اومده
> چی قبول شدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم که قبول شدم یا نه
برا شما چی نوشته

----------


## Goodbye forever

*سلام مال من اینو میزنه :

داوطلب گرامي ، شما در زمان انتخاب رشته هيچکدام از رشته‌هاي ‌ ‌تحصيلي - دانشگاه فرهنگيان - دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه الله - دانشگاه شهيد مطهري - دانشگاه علوم دريايي امام خميني(ره) -دانشگاه علوم پزشکي تبريز - دانشگاه علوم پزشکي لرستان - خرم اباد را درآزمون ‌سراسري ‌سال 1395 را انتخاب نکرده ايد
*

----------


## m.m.m.m

من رشتم متمرکز بوده


> نمیدونم که قبول شدم یا نه
> برا شما چی نوشته

----------


## satar98

*عاغا قبول شدي ديگه!!
يا همون سايت دانشگاه يا سنجش مي گه كي بري مصاحبه!!*

----------


## m.m.m.m

وقتی زده دانشگاه علوم دریایی امام خمینی پس یعنی چی؟


> نمیدونم که قبول شدم یا نه
> برا شما چی نوشته

----------


## amir98mh

> *عاغا قبول شدي ديگه!!
> يا همون سايت دانشگاه يا سنجش مي گه كي بري مصاحبه!!*


آخه هیچ چی ننوشته

----------


## Pouya.He

پس رشته های متمرکز کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.m.m.m

تو قسمت نام دانشگاه برات زده علوم دریایی امام خمینی 
پس قبول شدی
تبریک میگم


> آخه هیچ چی ننوشته

----------


## Pouya.He

> آخه هیچ چی ننوشته


باید به سایت دانشگاهیی که پذیرفته شدی اونجا اطلاعیه میزنن برا زمان مصاحبه

----------


## satar98

*قبول نشده باشي جاي اسم دانشگاه خط تيره مي زاره*

----------


## Suicide

> منم قبول شدم نوشته کلیه کد رشته ها
> خداروشکر فقط خداکنه مصاحبشم قبولشم


تبریک ... :Y (605): 

شیرینی ما یادت نره  :Yahoo (76): 

ایشالا مصاحبشم قبول میشی ... فقط واسه مصاحبه حتما با چادرینا برو و حسابی تیپ بچه مذهبی بزن ...

----------


## شانا

من قبول نشدم. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Suicide

> خعلی ممنون
> مصاحبش قبولشم چشم
> میگن یدختره با چادر رفته گفتن همیشه چادر سرت میکنی؟اونم گفته اره گفتن چرا دروغ میگی


مگه علم غیب دارن ؟؟
البته قبلش خوب تمرین کن .. بعضیا چادرو یه جوری سرشون میکنن که از یه کیلومتری مشخصه چادری نیستن ...

----------


## Uncertain

> خعلی ممنون
> مصاحبش قبولشم چشم
> میگن یدختره با چادر رفته گفتن همیشه چادر سرت میکنی؟اونم گفته اره گفتن چرا دروغ میگی


به خاطر اینکه قبلش کلی تحقیق میکنن از مدرسه و همسایه ها سعی کن با همسایه هاتون هماهنگ کنی هواتو داشته باشن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




از همسایه های چن سال قبل میپرسن؟اخه ما همش خونمون عوض میشه و 5 سال پیش از شهرستان اومدیم تهران الان از کجا میپرسن؟کسیم اینجا مارو نمیشناسه 


اره راستش از همسایه های قدیمی ماهم پرسیده بودن البته فک نکنم برن از شهرستان بپرسن*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




ای وای چ بد اخه مردم حسودنتروخدا چیکار کنم قبولشم؟ 


اره حسودی که خب هست اما از یه نفر که نمیپرسن از چن تا از همسایه هاتون یا دوستای مدرست ممکنه بپرسن اگه پدر و مادرتم کارمند دولت باشن یکم کارت راحتتره خصوصا اگه معلم باشن*

----------


## m.m.m.m

تبریک میگم آجی :Yahoo (3): 


> ای وای چ بد اخه مردم حسودنتروخدا چیکار کنم قبولشم؟

----------


## MN94

> منم قبول شدم نوشته کلیه کد رشته ها
> خداروشکر فقط خداکنه مصاحبشم قبولشم


انشاالله که قبول میشید شما هم واسه من دعا کنید.التماس دعا

----------


## m.m.m.m

@شانا
عزیزم هیچ کار خدا بی حکمت نیس
خیلی ناراحت شدم
ایشالا ی چیز بهتر قبول میشی :Yahoo (12):

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی جواب ما کی میاد؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




ینی شما رفتی از دوستات قبلش پرسیده بودن؟من 3ساله ک با همه دوستام قهرم ای خدا


ببین شماره چن تا از دوستاتو میگیرن ممکنه بپرسن ممکنه نپرسن از دوستای منکه نپرسیدن ولی چن نفر دیگ از دوستاشونم پرسیده بودن یه عده هم بودن فقط از مدرسشون پرسیده بودن و اصلا تحقیقات محلی نکردن براشون*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




وای خدا رحم کنه شماره رو خودمون باید بشون بدیم؟


اینقد استرس اصلا لازم نیس.... ۷۰ درصد قبولی به رتبت بستگی داره بعدش بقیه چیزا مث مصاحبه و تحقیقات ....
فردا یا امشب اطلاعیه میاد که چکار کنین ....
شماره دوستاتم خودت باید بدی بهشون*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi



 رتبه من ک خوب نیس 
هیچ دوستیم ندارم


حتما بین کساییکه انتخاب کردن این رشته رو خوب بوده که دعوت کردن به مصاحبه*

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام آیا اینجا کسایی هستن که در تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کرده باشن و رشته* مدیریت بازرگانی* دانشگاه گلستان رو انتخاب کرده باشن ؟

من انتخاب کردم ، فقط امیدوارم قبول نشم ، (الکی زدم ، نمیخوام در روزانش قبول بشم ، امیدوارم قبول نشم)

30 نفر میگرفت مرد و زن

تجربی

لطفا رتبتونو بگین ، ممنون

----------


## MN94

> خیلی ممنون 
> انشاالله
> شما چی زدین؟


من دبیری ها رو زدم.

----------


## MN94

> رتبه من ک خوب نیس 
> هیچ دوستیم ندارم


حتما نباید دوست مدرسه باشه دوستان خانوادگی رو هم میشه شمارشونو داد تو فرم نوشته.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> مگ جوابا نیومده؟


نه هنوز ، فعلا نیمه متمرکز ها اومدن 

متمرکز ها بعدا اعلام میشن

----------


## Pouya.He

هنوز رشته های متمرکز نیومده

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MN94

> اسمتون واسه مصاحبه دراومده؟چ شهری بودین؟


اره.قبلا پرسیدین گفتم شهرو.

----------


## MN94

> ببخشید یادم نیس اراک بودین؟
>  دوست خونوادگیم ندارم چیکار کنم؟بگم بی دوستم میگن منزوی خخخ


تو مصاحبه که نمی پرسن شماره دوست ها رو یه فرم هست میاد باید توی اون پر کنید بدید هسته گزینش.

----------


## Amiiin

متمرکزا کی میاد ؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ک اینطور
> ببخشید دوست خانوادگی گفتین شماره مرد میشه داد؟



نه متاسفانه! شماره مرد واسه دختر ؟! این سوتیه !!!

شما باید خودتون رو فردی مذهبی و با اعتقاد نشون بدین ! (البته نه افراطی و نه تفریطی !)

----------


## MN94

> ک اینطور
> ببخشید دوست خانوادگی گفتین شماره مرد میشه داد؟


والا نمیدونم چی بگم اشنای خانم ندارید.توی اون فرمه نوشته فقط نباید از بستگان و فامیل باشند.اشنا دوست باهاشون رفت و امد خانوادگی دارید و ....

----------


## rooh

در هيچ رشته داراي شرايط خاصي معرفي نشده ايد

Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Goodbye forever

> خخخ دوست پسرم ک نیس دوست خانوادگیه مدیر اموزشگا زبان داداشمه خیلی ادم با فرهنگوخوبیه
> وای از تظاهر کردن متنفرم 
> خو پ چیکارکنم شماره کسی نیس بدم


شماره رفیق (خانم) دختر خاله یا دختر دایی ، دختر عمه ، دختر عمو تون؟؟؟؟

----------


## Suicide

> تو مصاحبه که نمی پرسن شماره دوست ها رو یه فرم هست میاد باید توی اون پر کنید بدید هسته گزینش.


*آره .. حتی برای همسایه ها هم خودت شماره اینا مینویسی ...*

----------


## MN94

> شماره رفیق (خانم) دختر خاله یا دختر دایی ، دختر عمه ، دختر عمو تون؟؟؟؟


اینایی که نوشتید فامیل محسوب میشن اینا نمیشه.

----------


## MN94

> *آره .. حتی برای همسایه ها هم خودت شماره اینا مینویسی ...*


نه شماره همسایه ها رو نمیخوان ادرس منزل فقط میخوان خودشون بصورت انتخابی میپرسن.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اینایی که نوشتید فامیل محسوب میشن اینا نمیشه.


منظورم خودشون نیست منظورم دوست دختر خالشون ...

یعنی خودش که میگه دوستی نداره پس باید از دوستای اشناهاش کمک بگیره

----------


## rooh

یه نفر که رفته بود مصاحبه گفت از من پرسیدن رنگ در مصلای نماز جمعتون چه رنگه

Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk

----------


## somi

> یه نفر که رفته بود مصاحبه گفت از من پرسیدن رنگ در مصلای نماز جمعتون چه رنگه
> 
> Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk


من شهرستان بودم مسجد زیاد میرفتم ولی اومدیم اینجا نمیدونم مسجد و حسینه اینارو سردرنمیارم :Yahoo (19): اصن اینجا ندیدم برن نماز جمعه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Suicide

> نه شماره همسایه ها رو نمیخوان ادرس منزل فقط میخوان خودشون بصورت انتخابی میپرسن.


دقیق یادم نیس ..
ولی حدود 4 سال پیش واسه خواهرم خودمون از این چیزا نوشتیم ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

```

```




> من دختر خالمم درست حسابی نمیشناسم چ برسه دوستاشون خخخ اخرین بار 4سال پیش فامیلامونو دیدم
> وای اینجور ک معلومه من قبول نمیشم


همسایه چی؟ اشنای پدر مادرتون؟؟

همکلاسی؟؟؟

----------


## MN94

> یه نفر که رفته بود مصاحبه گفت از من پرسیدن رنگ در مصلای نماز جمعتون چه رنگه
> 
> Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk


اره اینارو میپرسن دروغ بگید نماز جمعه رفتن رو متوجه میشن چون هستن معمولا خودشون شرکت تو نماز جمعه خیلی مهمه براشون.

----------


## rooh

یا یکی دیگه سوالاشون این بود که اگه در شرایط سختی گیر بیوفتی چیکار میکنی؟

Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk

----------


## MN94

> یا یکی دیگه سوالاشون این بود که اگه در شرایط سختی گیر بیوفتی چیکار میکنی؟
> 
> Sent from my GLX G5 using Tapatalk


سوالایی میپرسن که به ذهنتون هم نمیرسه میخوان استدلال منطقی رو بسنجند.

----------


## MN94

> اینجا فقط چنتا اشنا داریم یکیشون مدیر اموزشگاه داداشمه یکیشونم همسایه قبلیمونه یکیشونم دوست بابامه ک کلا تعطیله خخخ


پدرتون شغلش چیه توی محل کار اشنایی همکاری یا مادرتون اونا هم میشه.

----------


## mehdi.m

> از همسایه های چن سال قبل میپرسن؟اخه ما همش خونمون عوض میشه و 5 سال پیش از شهرستان اومدیم تهران الان از کجا میپرسن؟کسیم اینجا مارو نمیشناسه


تبریک 
چند بوده رتبتون جسارتا ؟چ دانشگاهی قبول شدین؟

----------


## MN94

> اینجا فقط چنتا اشنا داریم یکیشون مدیر اموزشگاه داداشمه یکیشونم همسایه قبلیمونه یکیشونم دوست بابامه ک کلا تعطیله خخخ


انشاالله یه نفر پیدا میشه با خانواده مطرح کنید خدا خودش قضیه رو حل میکنه نگران نباشید.

----------


## MN94

> ایشالا خیلی ممنون از وقتی ک گذاشتین


خواهش میکنم احتمالا فردا اطلاعیه بیاد منم باید فرم پرینت بگیرم پر کنم.

----------


## MN94

> ایشالا خیلی ممنون از وقتی ک گذاشتین


من فکر کنم فرمشو دارم پیدا کنم براتون می فرستم.

----------


## MN94

> فرم چی؟


این فرمی که الان فرستادم براتون باید پر کنید بدید هسته گزینش پرینت بگیرید پر کنید تو اطلاعیه ای هم که سنجش فردا میزنه این فرمو قرار میده با زمان محل مصاحبه.

----------


## Pouya.He

خوش بحال اونایی که تو نیمه متمرکز انتخاب رشته کرده بودن الان راحت شدن 
ماها که نیمه متمرکز نزذه بودیم هنوز معلوم نیس کی تکلیفمون معلوم میشه[emoji26] [emoji58] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

امضاتو دوس دارم :Yahoo (4): 


> خوش بحال اونایی که تو نیمه متمرکز انتخاب رشته کرده بودن الان راحت شدن 
> ماها که نیمه متمرکز نزذه بودیم هنوز معلوم نیس کی تکلیفمون معلوم میشه[emoji26] [emoji58] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -ava-

سلام

توی اطلاعیه زده که ظرف48 ساعت باید فرم رو واسشون ارسال کنیم.
فردا ک جمعست.چطوری پستش کنیم؟؟؟شنبه هم ک تعطیله
خواهشا بگید بزارم واسه یکشنبه؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> سلام
> 
> توی اطلاعیه زده که ظرف48 ساعت باید فرم رو واسشون ارسال کنیم.
> فردا ک جمعست.چطوری پستش کنیم؟؟؟شنبه هم ک تعطیله
> خواهشا بگید بزارم واسه یکشنبه؟چیکار کنم؟


دقیقا چه فرمی؟؟؟

----------


## -ava-

> دقیقا چه فرمی؟؟؟


همین فرمی که باید مشخصاتمون رو بنویسم دیگه.که توی سایت سنجش زدن

----------


## MN94

> همین فرمی که باید مشخصاتمون رو بنویسم دیگه.که توی سایت سنجش زدن


نرفتید هسته گزینش امروز؟دفعه اول مصاحبه میرید؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

پس نتایج ما کی میادددددددددددددد خسته شدم دیگه

----------


## Pouya.He

> پس نتایج ما کی میادددددددددددددد خسته شدم دیگه


[emoji26] سنجش دیگه حتی جواب منو تو سیستم پاسخگویی نمیده انقدر ازش سوال پرسیدم
مثل اینکه قرار نیس نتایج ما تا آخر آذر بیاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

> [emoji26] سنجش دیگه حتی جواب منو تو سیستم پاسخگویی نمیده انقدر ازش سوال پرسیدم
> مثل اینکه قرار نیس نتایج ما تا آخر آذر بیاد


فک کنم دوشنبه اطلاعیه بزنن و چهارشنبه یک دی دیگه جوابمون بیاد

----------


## Pouya.He

> فک کنم دوشنبه اطلاعیه بزنن و چهارشنبه یک دی دیگه جوابمون بیاد


واقعاااااااا؟شما از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## -ava-

> نرفتید هسته گزینش امروز؟دفعه اول مصاحبه میرید؟


جمعه که تعطیله.گزینش واسه ما تو شهرمون نیست.یکشنبه صبح زود ازطریق پست میفرستم
.نه دفعه دوم هستم .
استرس گرفتم.هرکی فرمشو پست کرده بگه توروخدا

----------


## MN94

> جمعه که تعطیله.گزینش واسه ما تو شهرمون نیست.یکشنبه صبح زود ازطریق پست میفرستم
> .نه دفعه دوم هستم .
> استرس گرفتم.هرکی فرمشو پست کرده بگه توروخدا


اگه دفعه دومتون هست زنگ بزنید هسته گزینش شاید لازم نباشه فرم پست کنید من اینطور شنیدم.

----------


## -ava-

> اگه دفعه دومتون هست زنگ بزنید هسته گزینش شاید لازم نباشه فرم پست کنید من اینطور شنیدم.


خب تعطیله که.

----------


## MN94

> خب تعطیله که.


یکشنبه صبح زنگ بزنید.من که رفته بودم فقط اونایی که دفعه اولشون بود رو زنگ میزدن میگفتن مدارک و فرم بیارید.شما یه زنگ بزنید که اطمینان پیدا کنید.شما دفعه قبل بخاطر چی قبول نشدید مصاحبه یا گزینش یا رتبه؟

----------


## -ava-

> یکشنبه صبح زنگ بزنید.من که رفته بودم فقط اونایی که دفعه اولشون بود رو زنگ میزدن میگفتن مدارک و فرم بیارید.شما یه زنگ بزنید که اطمینان پیدا کنید.شما دفعه قبل بخاطر چی قبول نشدید مصاحبه یا گزینش یا رتبه؟


نه من منظورم این بود سری دوم واسه مصاحبه هستم براساس حروف الفبا فامیل.
وگرنه قبول نشده بودم تاالان واسه مصاحبه.
اولین بارمه.یکشنبه صبح پست میکنم ،مشکلی که نیست؟

----------


## MN94

> نه من منظورم این بود سری دوم واسه مصاحبه هستم براساس حروف الفبا فامیل.
> وگرنه قبول نشده بودم تاالان واسه مصاحبه.
> اولین بارمه.یکشنبه صبح پست میکنم ،مشکلی که نیست؟


اگه دفعه اول که دعوت به مصاحبه میشید اره حتما باید فرم بدید هسته گزینش با مدارک شناسنامه کارت ملی و... خودتون برید به نظرم بهتره تا پست کردن.

----------


## m.m.m.m

همینجوری گفتم :Yahoo (15): 


> واقعاااااااا؟شما از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## MN94

> اسامی برااساس حروف الفبا کجاس؟قبلا سنجش میزد شما از کجا فهمیدین سری دومین؟


اون جدوله رو میگن که مثلا از حرف ث تا خ دوشنبه بیان ولی همه میان تو یه روز معمولا جدول سنجش دقیق نیست.

----------


## MN94

> کجاست؟میشه لینکشو بزارین؟


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## mohsenda

سلام بچه ها من دفعه قبل مدارکم رو فرستادم واسه هسته گزینش و تحقیقات محلی هم اومدن و گزینش هم رفتم اما به خاطر رتبه قبول نشدم به نظرتون الان هم دوباره باید این کار ها رو بکنم

----------


## MN94

> سلام بچه ها من دفعه قبل مدارکم رو فرستادم واسه هسته گزینش و تحقیقات محلی هم اومدن و گزینش هم رفتم اما به خاطر رتبه قبول نشدم به نظرتون الان هم دوباره باید این کار ها رو بکنم


زنگ بزن هسته گزینش بپرس ولی فکر نمیکنم لازم باشه دوباره مدارک بفرستی به منکه گفتن لازم نیست.

----------


## elL

دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره جواب کی میاد؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره جواب کی میاد؟


[emoji58] [emoji26] هیچ چیزی هنوز مشخص نیست ولی مطمنا تا اواسط دی ماه میاد 
چون اون موقع زمان ثبت نام ترم جدید دانشگاه هاست

----------


## elL

اخه جواب نیمه متمرکز که چهارشنبه اومد واسه متمرکز یعنی انقد طول میکشه؟
پارسال دقیقا یک ماه طول کشید اگر امسالم یک ماه باشه میشه همین امروز ولی فک میکنم تا اخر اذر دیگه حتما میاد
وقتی نیمه متمرکز الان اومده واسه متمرکز بعید میدونم انقدر طول بکشه

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام امیدوارم زود تر بیاد تا ماهم از بلا تکلیفی در بیایم ... شاید این هفته اعلام کنن ... البته شایدم اعلام نکنن ! چون سازمان سنجشه دیگه!!!

 دقیق کار نمیکنه ! همیشه دقیقه 90 هست

بیاین سرگرم بشین :

*** 6 تست متوسط واژگان و گرامر انگلیسی ، میتونی جواب بدی؟ ***

----------


## elL

تا وسط دی خیلیه بعید میدونم از مشاور پرسیدم گفت تا اخر اذر میاد

----------


## Pouya.He

> تا وسط دی خیلیه بعید میدونم از مشاور پرسیدم گفت تا اخر اذر میاد


والا من که الان دانشجوام به زور میرم دانشگاه از خدامه زودتر بیاد از این جهنم!خلاص بشم

----------


## MN94

کسی هست اینجا پنج شنبه رفته باشه زمان مصاحبه رو بپرسه کسی اطلاع داره زمان مصاحبه کی هست این تعطیلات زیاد هم معضلی واسه کشور.

----------


## elL

اووووووف خدا بگم چیکارشون کنه بچه هارو مسخره ی خودشون کردن
ولی تا اخر اذر میاد حتما تو ارشیو 94 8 ابان شروع انتخاب رشته بود
8اذرم جواب اومده بود ولی جواب متمرکز زوذتر از نیمه متمرکز بود واسه متمرکز 17 دی اومده بود
یعنی امسال برعکس شده؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

دیگه میخوام بالا بیارم
چرا سنجش اینطوری میکنه
 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## elL

> دیگه میخوام بالا بیارم
> چرا سنجش اینطوری میکنه


اجی 
امشب تا فردا احتمال زیاد میاد نشد تا اخر اذر دیگه حتمیه

----------


## Pouya.He

> اجی 
> امشب تا فردا احتمال زیاد میاد نشد تا اخر اذر دیگه حتمیه


خدا از دهنت بشنوه
[emoji26] ولی گمونم سنجش فعلا درگیر ثبت نام کنکور دکتراس حالا حالا ها نمیاد نتایج ما

----------


## elL

> خدا از دهنت بشنوه
> [emoji26] ولی گمونم سنجش فعلا درگیر ثبت نام کنکور دکتراس حالا حالا ها نمیاد نتایج ما



وای نه تورو خدا خب جوابه نیمه متمرکزارو که دادن بعد واسه متمرکز وقت ندارن ؟
نه وقتی واسه نیمه متمرکز اومده واسه متمرکزم توی همین چن روز حتما میاد از مشاور پرسیدم

----------


## m.m.m.m

بخدا استرس منو کشت :Yahoo (2): خیلیییییییییییییی زحمت بکشن بنظرم چهارشنبه بیاد
طبق پیک سنجش فک کنم تازه دوشنبه اطلاعیه بزنن

----------


## Pouya.He

> وای نه تورو خدا خب جوابه نیمه متمرکزارو که دادن بعد واسه متمرکز وقت ندارن ؟
> نه وقتی واسه نیمه متمرکز اومده واسه متمرکزم توی همین چن روز حتما میاد از مشاور پرسیدم


حالا شما برو از خود سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال بپرس اگه قرار باشه تو این هفته بیاد بهتون میگن طی چند روز آینده اعلام میشه در غیر اینصورت میگن توسط پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد
من انقدر سوال پرسیدم دیگه جوابمو نمیده سنجش[emoji52]

----------


## elL

اووووووووف چقد اخه اذیت میکنن بچه هارو ای خدا

----------


## elL

> حالا شما برو از خود سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال بپرس اگه قرار باشه تو این هفته بیاد بهتون میگن طی چند روز آینده اعلام میشه در غیر اینصورت میگن توسط پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد
> من انقدر سوال پرسیدم دیگه جوابمو نمیده سنجش[emoji52]



چون کاراشون بی برنامس جوابی ندارن که بدن

----------


## Ferrari

بچه ها کسی از زمان گزینش دانشگاه بقیه الله (عج) اطلاع داره؟ تو سایتش که هنوز چیزی ننوشتن.

----------


## Mahdi.T

> وای نه تورو خدا خب جوابه نیمه متمرکزارو که دادن بعد واسه متمرکز وقت ندارن ؟
> نه وقتی واسه نیمه متمرکز اومده واسه متمرکزم توی همین چن روز حتما میاد از مشاور پرسیدم


کی گفته جواب نیمه متمرکز هارو دادن؟
این نتیاجی که چند روز پیش اومد اعلام اسامی چندبرابر ظرفیت چنتا رشته نیمه متمرکز بود که هنوز مراحل گزینش و... مونده. نه نتایج نهایی
تا اونجایی که من اطلاعات کسب کردم جواب تکمیل ظرفیت متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز تا اواسط دی ماه اعلام میشه

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام جوابا کی میاد خووووووووووووو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## elL

> کی گفته جواب نیمه متمرکز هارو دادن؟
> این نتیاجی که چند روز پیش اومد اعلام اسامی چندبرابر ظرفیت چنتا رشته نیمه متمرکز بود که هنوز مراحل گزینش و... مونده. نه نتایج نهایی
> تا اونجایی که من اطلاعات کسب کردم جواب تکمیل ظرفیت متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز تا اواسط دی ماه اعلام میشه


شما از بخش پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدین؟

----------


## legendmat

> بچه ها کسی از زمان گزینش دانشگاه بقیه الله (عج) اطلاع داره؟ تو سایتش که هنوز چیزی ننوشتن.


*زمان مراجعه*

*پنجشنبه 2 دی ماه و جمعه 3 دی ماه از ساعت 8 صبح*

----------


## elL

> *زمان مراجعه*
> 
> *پنجشنبه 2 دی ماه و جمعه 3 دی ماه از ساعت 8 صبح*



شما خبر نداری جواب کی میاد؟

----------


## Ferrari

> *زمان مراجعه*
> 
> *پنجشنبه 2 دی ماه و جمعه 3 دی ماه از ساعت 8 صبح*


ممنون از پاسختون
برای گزینش باید هر دو روز اونجا حاضر باشیم یا همه ی مراحل برای هر پذیرفته شده یک روزه تموم میشن؟

----------


## legendmat

> ممنون از پاسختون
> برای گزینش باید هر دو روز اونجا حاضر باشیم یا همه ی مراحل برای هر پذیرفته شده یک روزه تموم میشن؟


خواهش میکنم
اگر مدارکتون کامل باشه یه روزه تموم میشه.

----------


## elL

> خواهش میکنم
> اگر مدارکتون کامل باشه یه روزه تموم میشه.


شما نمیدونید که جوابا کی میاد؟

----------


## legendmat

> شما خبر نداری جواب کی میاد؟


نه. ولی بنظرم تا آخر آذر نهایتا دهه اول دی بیاد. نیاز به اطلاعیه قبلی هم نداره. معمولا قبل از اعلام  نتایج نهایی اطلاعیه نمیزنن. بعدش میزنن

----------


## elL

> نه. ولی بنظرم تا آخر آذر نهایتا دهه اول دی بیاد. نیاز به اطلاعیه قبلی هم نداره. معمولا قبل از اعلام  نتایج نهایی اطلاعیه نمیزنن. بعدش میزنن


اخه شنیدم گفتن اواسط دی ماه گفتم شاید شمام خبر داشته باشید ولی پرسیدم از چن تا مشاور دقیقا حرف شمارو زدن

----------


## Ferrari

> خواهش میکنم
> اگر مدارکتون کامل باشه یه روزه تموم میشه.


تشکر مجدد بابت پاسخگویی
یعنی بررسی مدارک ، مصاحبه، معاینه و آزمایش های جسمی و بدنی و بقیه ی مراحل گزینش همش یه روز کار داره؟ چون امثال من که تهران نیستن باید برنامه ریزی کنن که بتونن یه محل اقامت پیدا کنن اگه قراره به روز دوم بکشه.
البته خوب بیشتر سوال میکنم ببینم که فرقی نداره که از روز اول ( 2 دی )  یا دوم ( 3 دی ) اونجا حاضر باشیم یا حتما باید از روز اول بریم.

----------


## legendmat

> تشکر مجدد بابت پاسخگویی
> یعنی بررسی مدارک ، مصاحبه، معاینه و آزمایش های جسمی و بدنی و بقیه ی مراحل گزینش همش یه روز کار داره؟ چون امثال من که تهران نیستن باید برنامه ریزی کنن که بتونن یه محل اقامت پیدا کنن اگه قراره به روز دوم بکشه.
> البته خوب بیشتر سوال میکنم ببینم که فرقی نداره که از روز اول ( 2 دی )  یا دوم ( 3 دی ) اونجا حاضر باشیم یا حتما باید از روز اول بریم.


شهریور ماه گزینش سپاه یک روز کار داشت. تمام کارهای بالا رو در عرض چند ساعت انجام میدن. بهتره روز اول برید که اگر کاستی باشه لااقل روز دومم داشته باشین.

----------


## Ferrari

> شهریور ماه گزینش سپاه یک روز کار داشت. تمام کارهای بالا رو در عرض چند ساعت انجام میدن. بهتره روز اول برید که اگر کاستی باشه لااقل روز دومم داشته باشین.


مجددا بابت پاسخگویی کامل شما سپاسگزارم.

----------


## legendmat

> مجددا بابت پاسخگویی کامل شما سپاسگزارم.


خواهش میکنم

رساله آموشی رو حتما مطالعه کنید.

----------


## Pouya.He

فردا پیک سنجش منتشر میشه و اگر قرار باشه نتایج تو هفته دیگه بیاد مینویسه توش

----------


## m.m.m.m

امیدوارم اطلاعیه فردا بیاد
ایشالا تا آخر هفته جوابا میاد
فک نمیکنم تا اواسط دی طول بکشه


> فردا پیک سنجش منتشر میشه و اگر قرار باشه نتایج تو هفته دیگه بیاد مینویسه توش

----------


## elL

> فردا پیک سنجش منتشر میشه و اگر قرار باشه نتایج تو هفته دیگه بیاد مینویسه توش


وای خدا ازتون راضی باشه خداروشکر که حداقل فردا میاد از کجا باید پیک سنجشو نگا کرد؟
میشه اگه چیزی درباره ی نتایج اومد اینجا بگید؟

----------


## elL

> امیدوارم اطلاعیه فردا بیاد
> ایشالا تا آخر هفته جوابا میاد
> فک نمیکنم تا اواسط دی طول بکشه



ایشالله اجی جون ایشالله

----------


## Pouya.He

> وای خدا ازتون راضی باشه خداروشکر که حداقل فردا میاد از کجا باید پیک سنجشو نگا کرد؟
> میشه اگه چیزی درباره ی نتایج اومد اینجا بگید؟


بله حتما

----------


## elL

> بله حتما


ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## m.m.m.m

بنظرتون پیک سنجش امشب میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Pouya.He

> بنظرتون پیک سنجش امشب میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


پیک سنج معمولا هر دوشنبه صبح میاد 
ولی هنوز نیومده خخخخ
خدا کنه تا آخر آذر نتایج بیاد چون از اول دی ثبت نام کارشناسی ارشد شروع میشه دیگه از همینی ک هستم بدتر میشه

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## elL

از اینجا باید پیک سنجشو نگا کرد؟
peyk.sanjesh.org

----------


## Pouya.He

> از اینجا باید پیک سنجشو نگا کرد؟
> peyk.sanjesh.org


بله

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pouya.He

تو پیک سنجش چیزی درباره زمان اومدن نتایج نبود :'(
ولی من از سیستم پاسخگویی پرسیدم گفتش تا چن روز آینده میاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

پس یعنی تا آخر هفته دیگه اومده خیر سرش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## navvab5

با سلام .اگه میشه به من جواب بدید .من تاریخ 19/10/95تاریخ اعزام به خدمتم هست یعنی دفترچه سربازی پست کردم.ولی توی تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کردم .اگه قبول بشم میتونم برم دانشگاه.لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## elL

> تو پیک سنجش چیزی درباره زمان اومدن نتایج نبود :'(
> ولی من از سیستم پاسخگویی پرسیدم گفتش تا چن روز آینده میاد



واااای اخیییییییییش خیالم راحت شد
خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون که پرسیدین وقتی دیدم چیزی ننوشته
گفتم حتما حالا حالا ها نمیاد 
دستتون درد نکنه ایشالله که قبول بشید

----------


## m.m.m.m

امروز 30 آذره... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> امروز 30 آذره...


به احتمال زیاد امروز و فردا نتایج میاد ما راحت میشیم خخخخ

----------


## Mahdi.T

> به احتمال زیاد امروز و فردا نتایج میاد ما راحت میشیم خخخخ


دهه اول دی
که احتمالا میوفته آخرین روز این دهه

----------


## m.m.m.m

حدس میزنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> دهه اول دی
> که احتمالا میوفته آخرین روز این دهه

----------


## MN94

> دهه اول دی
> که احتمالا میوفته آخرین روز این دهه


با نظر ایشون موافقم احتمالا اواخر هفته دیگه نتایج نهایی میاد.

----------


## Pouya.He

لطفا شایعه سازی نکنید
هیچی معلوم نیس شاید همین امشب بیاد شاید هفته دوم دی ماه بیاد
ممکن منظور سنجش از چند روز دیگه 3 روز باشه ممکن 14 روز باشه
هیچی معلوم نیس


فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajjadj766

اینم از زمان اعلام نتایج.................
به نظر من بهترین کار ممکن اینه که به جای وقت تلف کردن هر از چند گاهی کتابارو ورق بزنین خدایی نکرده اگه ورق برگشت و قبول نشدین وقت زیادی رو از دست ندین توصیه من به شما!!!!

----------


## Pouya.He

> اینم از زمان اعلام نتایج.................
> به نظر من بهترین کار ممکن اینه که به جای وقت تلف کردن هر از چند گاهی کتابارو ورق بزنین خدایی نکرده اگه ورق برگشت و قبول نشدین وقت زیادی رو از دست ندین توصیه من به شما!!!!


دوست عزیز منظور سازمان سنجش جواب مصاحبه ها هست اگه قرار باشه بهمن بیاد رشته های نیمه متمرکزه 
اگه قرار باشه بهمن ماه رشته های متمرکز جوابش بیاد
اولا در اون صورت ما ورودی بهمن ماه نمیشیم و میشیم ورودی مهر سال 96! 
دوما من همین دیروز پرسیدم اسکرینشم گذاشتم سازمان گفته چند روز دیگه
ولی با این گفتتون که به جای وقت گذرونی درس ها رو شروع کنیم کاملا  موافقم




> اینم از زمان اعلام نتایج.................
> به نظر من بهترین کار ممکن اینه که به جای وقت تلف کردن هر از چند گاهی کتابارو ورق بزنین خدایی نکرده اگه ورق برگشت و قبول نشدین وقت زیادی رو از دست ندین توصیه من به شما!!!!



فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajjadj766

> دوست عزیز منظور سازمان سنجش جواب مصاحبه ها هست اگه قرار باشه بهمن بیاد رشته های نیمه متمرکزه 
> اگه قرار باشه بهمن ماه رشته های متمرکز جوابش بیاد
> اولا در اون صورت ما ورودی بهمن ماه نمیشیم و میشیم ورودی مهر سال 96! 
> دوما من همین دیروز پرسیدم اسکرینشم گذاشتم سازمان گفته چند روز دیگه
> ولی با این گفتتون که به جای وقت گذرونی درس ها رو شروع کنیم کاملا  موافقم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


* دوست عزیز اگر مشاهده کنید زمان اعلام پاسخشون همین امروز یعنی 30 آذر بوده امسال روند پذیرش داوطلبان وجدول زمان بندی مربوط به اون تغییر کرده لذا زمان اعلام نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز و تکمیل ظرفیت دیر تر اعلام خواهد شد. ضمنا شما در صورت ثبت نام هم ورودی 96 نخواهید نشد بلکه ورودی نیمسال دوم تلقی خواهید شد با این تفاوت که چند روز مثل ترم اولی ها کلاس ها دیرتر شروع میشه.
*

----------


## Pouya.He

> * دوست عزیز اگر مشاهده کنید زمان اعلام پاسخشون همین امروز یعنی 30 آذر بوده امسال روند پذیرش داوطلبان وجدول زمان بندی مربوط به اون تغییر کرده لذا زمان اعلام نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز و تکمیل ظرفیت دیر تر اعلام خواهد شد. ضمنا شما در صورت ثبت نام هم ورودی 96 نخواهید نشد بلکه ورودی نیمسال دوم تلقی خواهید شد با این تفاوت که چند روز مثل ترم اولی ها کلاس ها دیرتر شروع میشه.
> *


امکان نداره تا بهمن طولش بدن...
من دیروز پرسیدم گفتن چند روز دیگه میاد 
واقعا این سنجش خودشم نمیدونه
این ضرب المثل که میگن دروغگو ها فراموش کار میشن در مورد سنجش داره صدق میکنه[emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MN94

> امکان نداره تا بهمن طولش بدن...
> من دیروز پرسیدم گفتن چند روز دیگه میاد 
> واقعا این سنجش خودشم نمیدونه
> این ضرب المثل که میگن دروغگو ها فراموش کار میشن در مورد سنجش داره صدق میکنه[emoji26] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


تو اطلاعیه قبلی نوشته رشته های نیمه متمرکز نیمه دوم بهمن و درسته ولی بعید میدونم رشته های متمرکز و رشته های متمرکز با شرایط خاص هم در یه تاریخ با رشته های نیمه متمرکز اعلام شود.اینم اطلاعیه اش همون اولش نوشته:

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Pouya.He

> تو اطلاعیه قبلی نوشته رشته های نیمه متمرکز نیمه دوم بهمن و درسته ولی بعید میدونم رشته های متمرکز و رشته های متمرکز با شرایط خاص هم در یه تاریخ با رشته های نیمه متمرکز اعلام شود.اینم اطلاعیه اش همون اولش نوشته:
> 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


اخه مگه میشه بهمن ماه بیاد!
اینطوری میشه حدود 3 ماه !
کنکور سراسری که حدود یک میلیون نفر انتخاب رشته کرده بودن یک ماهه جوابش اومد 
اونوخت یه انتخاب رشته که 27 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن سه ماه طول بکشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه داریم؟؟؟مگه میشه؟؟؟

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

*ببینید دوستان چه الان چه اواخر دی و بهمن بیاد شما ورودی بهمن هستید و کلاسا از هفته دوم یا سوم بهمن شرو میشه+5-6روزم ثبت نام دانشگاه پس فرقی نداره*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *ببینید دوستان چه الان چه اواخر دی و بهمن بیاد شما ورودی بهمن هستید و کلاسا از هفته دوم یا سوم بهمن شرو میشه+5-6روزم ثبت نام دانشگاه پس فرقی نداره*


اون که شما میگی درست....
من حرفم یک چیز دیگس
منم دقیقا 29 آذر ماه ازشون سوال پرسیدم اینم مدرکش
انوقت این دوستمون امروز پرسیدن گفتن بهمن میاد!
همه این ها نشون میده که سازمان سنجش بی برنامس و این سیستم پاسخگویی هم پاسخگوهاش از خودشون جواب سوالا رو میدن!!!!!
تازه یک نکته دیگه!
اگه قرار باشه تو بهمن ماه نتایج متمرکزا بیاد من که دانشجو ام باید یک ترم کامل پاس کنم تازه برای ترم دومم ثبت نام کنم و پول شهریه بپردازم! از ترس اینکه تو تکمیل قبول نشم انوقت تو تکمیل قبول شم و دوباره از اول باید شروع به خوندن رشته جدید بکنم!!!!!!!
اصلن سازمان سنجش به نظر من مستحق فوش خوردنه[emoji58] 


فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

من مطمعنم جوابا خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی طول بکشه تا اخر هفته دیگه میاد 
البته بنظرم تا آخر همین هفته بیاد

----------


## elL

از نظر منم دیگه اگه بخواد خیلی دیر بیاد اخر هفته ی دیگس
تا الان سابقه نداشته که بخواد 3 ماه طول بکشه جوابش بیاد خیلی بعیده
منم از چن تا مشاور پرسیدم همشون همینو بهم گفتن و دقیقا هم پرسیدم که امکان داره اخر دی یا حتی دیرتر بیاد که گفتن بعیده و نه
حالا باز نمیدونم اینا کارشون معلوم نیس نمیشه اطمینان کرد

----------


## Pouya.He

یلدا نیز بگذشت و نتایج نیامد/ جان مگر برود کآن رفته بازگردد!
 در ضمن من دوباره همین امروز از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن تا چند روز آینده...
پس دیگه درموردش شایعه درست نکنیم
بشینیم پای کتاب و درسمون که اگه قبول نشدیم خدایی نکرده ...
اینم مدرکش 
نتایج اومد بیاید همین تایپک بگید چی قبول شدید.

----------


## m.m.m.m

آقا پویا واقعا ممنون که پرسیدین
من دیگه خیلییییییی نگرانم
خدا بخواد دیگه همین روزاس جوابا بیاد
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## elL

امیدوارم چن روز اینده که میگن یکی دو روز دیگه باشه
نه یکی دو هفته ی دیگه

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*پس چرا نمیاد؟؟*

----------


## Amiiin

تاپیک ۵۲ صفحه شد و نتایج نیومد 
حالا کاش قبول شیم

----------


## m.m.m.m

از صمیم قلبم آرزو میکنم تک تکتون قبول بشین :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Pouya.He

> *پس چرا نمیاد؟؟*


خدا میدونه منظور از چند روز واقعاچند روزه[emoji52]

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


خدا میدونه منظور از چند روز واقعاچند روزه[emoji52]


با این وضعشون میخان دانش اموز هایی تربیت کنن از همه نظر تکمیل باشن ی نگا ب خودشون نمیدازن ک سر تا حقه و کلکن*

----------


## m.m.m.m

خسته شدم دیگه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

واقعا به حال یه همچین سازمانی فقط میشه تاسف خورد... همین!

----------


## Pouya.He

من فک کنم تایپک 60 صفحه بشه بازم هنوز اون موقع نتایج نیومده[emoji26]

----------


## elL

اووووووووووووووف :Yahoo (110): بی مسئولیت تر از اینا بازم خودشونن

----------


## elL

یعنی میشه فردا بیاد؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی میشه فردا بیاد؟


هیچی معلوم نیست
سنجش کارش معلوم نمیکنه یهو دیدی امشب اومد یهو دیدی آخر دی اومد[emoji58]

----------


## elL

وای نه اخر دی دیگه خعیلی داره اخه مگه میشه انقد طول بکشه؟
واسه انتخاب رشته ی کنکور انقد طول نکشیده بود

----------


## MN94

> وای نه اخر دی دیگه خعیلی داره اخه مگه میشه انقد طول بکشه؟
> واسه انتخاب رشته ی کنکور انقد طول نکشیده بود


رشته های متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص همین دو سه روز پیش مصاحبه اش بود.این هفته که بعیده اون هفته هم احتمالش کمه که نتایج بیاد.برید بشینید درستون بخونید که عقب نیوفتید.التماس دعا

----------


## Pouya.He

انتخاب رشته کنکور یک میلیون نفر بودن یک ماه طول کشید
این 27 هزار نفر بودن یک ماه بیشتر شد

----------


## elL

> انتخاب رشته کنکور یک میلیون نفر بودن یک ماه طول کشید
> این 27 هزار نفر بودن یک ماه بیشتر شد



همینش خیلی عجیبه

----------


## Pouya.He

> رشته های متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص همین دو سه روز پیش مصاحبه اش بود.این هفته که بعیده اون هفته هم احتمالش کمه که نتایج بیاد.برید بشینید درستون بخونید که عقب نیوفتید.التماس دعا


هیچی معلوم نیست دوست عزیز شایعه سازی نکنید 
من از یکی ک مصاحبه داده بود شنیدم گفتن 10 دی جوابشونو میدن پ صد در صد تا اونموقع نتایج ماهم میاد

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MN94

> هیچی معلوم نیست دوست عزیز شایعه سازی نکنید 
> من از یکی ک مصاحبه داده بود شنیدم گفتن 10 دی جوابشونو میدن پ صد در صد تا اونموقع نتایج ماهم میاد
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk


مصاحبه بقیه الله سپاه هم دیروز شروع شده.شما خودت مختاری دوست نداری به توصیه من توجه نکن اجبارت که نکردم.التماس دعا

----------


## elL

درگیر ارشد و دکتران مارو فراموش کردن :32:

----------


## Pouya.He

> درگیر ارشد و دکتران مارو فراموش کردن


جالبه من یکشنبه پرسیدم گفتن چند روز آینده [emoji52]

----------


## elL

> جالبه من یکشنبه پرسیدم گفتن چند روز آینده [emoji52]



دوس دارم بهشون بگم این چن روز اینده رو که میگید واسه 
من معنی کنید معلومه میخوان بپیچونن

----------


## m.m.m.m

فردا که بعیده
هفته ی دیگه تا جمعه اومده
اگر نیاد که دیگه.....
باشد که هدایت شوند :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elL

> فردا که بعیده
> هفته ی دیگه تا جمعه اومده
> اگر نیاد که دیگه.....
> باشد که هدایت شوند


اره احتمال زیاد همون اواخر هفته ی دیگه میاد هییییییییی

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام ، هنوزم خبری نیست ؟ 

 :12:  :40: 

 :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## kiiiimia

ببخشيد واسه بهمن هم دوباره تكميل ظرفيت ميزنن يا نه ديگ؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (68): 
ازاد چي؟

----------


## elL

> ببخشيد واسه بهمن هم دوباره تكميل ظرفيت ميزنن يا نه ديگ؟
> ازاد چي؟



واسه دولتی دیگه نمیاد ولی 
ازاد فک میکنم بیاد پارسال اواخر بهمن اومده بود

----------


## elL

> سلام ، هنوزم خبری نیست ؟



نه خبری نیس هنوز متاسفانه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

چرا باید اینقدر طول بکشه من نمیفهمم :Y (638): 
تکمیل ظرفیت پارسال دوهفته طول کشیده بود
ما هم که دستمون به هیچ جایی بند نیست یه اعتراضی چیزی بکنیم اخه این چه وضعشه!
باید منتظر بمونیم !
خداکنه حالا مردود نشم من  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elL

> چرا باید اینقدر طول بکشه من نمیفهمم
> تکمیل ظرفیت پارسال دوهفته طول کشیده بود
> ما هم که دستمون به هیچ جایی بند نیست یه اعتراضی چیزی بکنیم اخه این چه وضعشه!
> باید منتظر بمونیم !
> خداکنه حالا مردود نشم من


همش به ما میرسه اینجوری میشه
واقعا ایشالله هممون قبول میشیم به امید خدا 
من از مشاور پرسیدم یه ساعت پیش گفت هفته ی بعد حتمیه

----------


## somi

> همش به ما میرسه اینجوری میشه
> واقعا ایشالله هممون قبول میشیم به امید خدا 
> من از مشاور پرسیدم یه ساعت پیش گفت هفته ی بعد حتمیه


جواب نیمه متمرکزام میاد هفته دیگ؟خداکنه بیاد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.m.m.m

میشه بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟؟؟
انقدر بپرسین تا بلکه زودتر جوابا بیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




جواب نیمه متمرکزام میاد هفته دیگ؟خداکنه بیاد


نیمه متمرکز مگ نیومده؟*

----------


## somi

> *
> 
> نیمه متمرکز مگ نیومده؟*


جواب مصاحبش

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *
> 
> نیمه متمرکز مگ نیومده؟*


فقط اسامی چند برابر ظرفیت اومده.نتایج نهایی هنوز نیومده
تا هفته دیگه هم متمرکز میاد هم نیمه متمرکز

----------


## Pouya.He

> میشه بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انقدر بپرسین تا بلکه زودتر جوابا بیاد


من که دیگه انقدر سوال پرسیدم جوابمو نمیدن [emoji26]
دوستان دیگه لطفا بپرسید بلکه جواب بدن 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

عصبانیممممممممممممممممممم  مممم :Yahoo (77): 
تا وقتی جوابا بیاد نمیتونم درس بخونم

----------


## Goodbye forever



----------


## Pouya.He

> 


انقدر از دست اینا عصبانیم که اگر دمه دستم بودن خدا میدونه چیکارشون میکردم[emoji58] [emoji26]

----------


## laleh74

> عصبانیممممممممممممممممممم  مممم
> تا وقتی جوابا بیاد نمیتونم درس بخونم


خیلی این وضع بده :Yahoo (2): 
امیدوارم قبول شین تا لااقل حسرت این مدت از دست رفته رو نخورین :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.m.m.m

من که دیگه از شنبه شروع میکنم ب خوندن 
با فردا دقیقا ی هفتس کتابامو وا نکردم :Yahoo (110): 
امیدوارم قبول بشیم :Y (461):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.m.m.m


عصبانیممممممممممممممممممم  مممم
تا وقتی جوابا بیاد نمیتونم درس بخونم


منم همین طور*

----------


## Amiiin

برگ به برگ 
باران به باران 
هدر دادي پاییـز را
به پای نیامدنت.... :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.m.m.m

امروزم که نمیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elL

> امروزم که نمیاد


اوهوم خدا کنه حداقل اوایل هفته ی دیگه بیاد  :Yahoo (48):  :Y (456):

----------


## Pouya.He

> اوهوم خدا کنه حداقل اوایل هفته ی دیگه بیاد


خوبیش اینه که هفته آینده صددرصد نتایج میاد[emoji58]

----------


## elL

> خوبیش اینه که هفته آینده صددرصد نتایج میاد[emoji58]


یعنی حتمیه دیگه؟مثه این هفته نشه یه بار؟جایی گفتن؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> یعنی حتمیه دیگه؟مثه این هفته نشه یه بار؟جایی گفتن؟


به نظر من تا 15 دی شاید بیاد  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی حتمیه دیگه؟مثه این هفته نشه یه بار؟جایی گفتن؟


اگه بیشتر از این طول بکشه ابروی خودشون میره ولی من حس میکنم منظورشون از چن روز آینده دیگه بیشتر از دوهفته نباشه
ولی بازم معلوم نمیکنه یهو دیدی امشب نتایج اومد یهو دیدی هفته آخر دی ماه

----------


## Pouya.He

> به نظر من تا 15 دی شاید بیاد


[emoji52] تا 15 دی ماه ما تو دانشگامون اولین امتحانمونم دادیم!
خدانکنه تا اون موقع طول بکشه

----------


## MN94

> جواب نیمه متمرکزام میاد هفته دیگ؟خداکنه بیاد


اون رشته که شما میگی متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص نیمه متمرکز نیست.نیمه متمرکز یه سری رشته دیگه اس مثل تربیت بدنی و...

----------


## m.m.m.m

مو دیه خسه وابیدومه وووووووی خدا همی هوی جیگروم خینه...چرا ایطو ایکنن خدا بوگوم چ وشون کنه :Yahoo (110): 
فهمیدین چی گفتم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

[QUOTE=m.m.m.m;1047962]مو دیه خسه وابیدومه وووووووی خدا همی هوی جیگروم خینه...چرا ایطو ایکنن خدا بوگوم چ وشون کنه :Yahoo (110): 
فهمیدین چی گفتم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): [/
پ .ن .پ بچه کجایی؟

----------


## Pouya.He

تایپک داره 60 صفحه میشه بازم خبری نیست :Yahoo (75): 
امروز دوباره از سنجش سوال پرسیدم جواب داد متعاقبا تو پیک سنجش ..........  :Y (443):

----------


## m.m.m.m

بچه شیراز :Yahoo (79): [QUOTE=afshar1998;1047967]


> مو دیه خسه وابیدومه وووووووی خدا همی هوی جیگروم خینه...چرا ایطو ایکنن خدا بوگوم چ وشون کنه
> فهمیدین چی گفتم؟؟؟[/
> پ .ن .پ بچه کجایی؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

امضات :Yahoo (4): 
فک کنم دوشنبه پیک بیاد چهارشنبه نتایج :Yahoo (110): 


> تایپک داره 60 صفحه میشه بازم خبری نیست
> امروز دوباره از سنجش سوال پرسیدم جواب داد متعاقبا تو پیک سنجش ..........

----------


## Cyrus the Great

[QUOTE=m.m.m.m;1047994]بچه شیراز :Yahoo (79): 
اره ما با شما شیرازیا حرف زدنمون شبیه همه

----------


## Pouya.He

> امضات
> فک کنم دوشنبه پیک بیاد چهارشنبه نتایج


مطمعنی ؟؟؟

----------


## elL

> امضات
> فک کنم دوشنبه پیک بیاد چهارشنبه نتایج



اره احتمالا همینطوره تا دوشنبه که قطعا جوابا نمیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## m.m.m.m

نه :Yahoo (4): 
حدس زدم 


> مطمعنی ؟؟؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

واااااااااااااااای ن :Yahoo (19): 
همین الان دفترچه انتخاب رشته مهر ماه رو دانلود کردم
واقعا پشیمون شدم از اینکه چرا واسه مهر انتخاب رشته برای زبان نکردم ظرفیتا عااااااااالی بوده
تو رو خدا برام دعا کنید من قبول بشم
استرس دارم شدیددددد :Y (442):

----------


## Pouya.He

> واااااااااااااااای ن
> همین الان دفترچه انتخاب رشته مهر ماه رو دانلود کردم
> واقعا پشیمون شدم از اینکه چرا واسه مهر انتخاب رشته برای زبان نکردم ظرفیتا عااااااااالی بوده
> تو رو خدا برام دعا کنید من قبول بشم
> استرس دارم شدیددددد


والا من که به انتخاب رشته اصلی فکر میکنم عصبی میشم
بارتبه ای که دارم جایی قبول شدم که چهار یا پنج برابر رتبه منو داشته باشی بازم قبولی!
یارو رتبش از من بدتره الان داره روزانه میخونه من بخاطر انتخاب رشته بد اینجا قبول شدم!
امیدوارم هممون هرجا که میخایم قبول شیم!

----------


## elL

> والا من که به انتخاب رشته اصلی فکر میکنم عصبی میشم
> بارتبه ای که دارم جایی قبول شدم که چهار یا پنج برابر رتبه منو داشته باشی بازم قبولی!
> یارو رتبش از من بدتره الان داره روزانه میخونه من بخاطر انتخاب رشته بد اینجا قبول شدم!
> امیدوارم هممون هرجا که میخایم قبول شیم!



ایشالله :Yahoo (48):

----------


## m.m.m.m

التماس دعای شدیددددددددددد
ایشالا که قبول میشین
 :Yahoo (1): 


> والا من که به انتخاب رشته اصلی فکر میکنم عصبی میشم
> بارتبه ای که دارم جایی قبول شدم که چهار یا پنج برابر رتبه منو داشته باشی بازم قبولی!
> یارو رتبش از من بدتره الان داره روزانه میخونه من بخاطر انتخاب رشته بد اینجا قبول شدم!
> امیدوارم هممون هرجا که میخایم قبول شیم!

----------


## m.m.m.m

...
خبری نیس :Yahoo (110): 
امروز تاپیک خلوته خخخخ

----------


## Pouya.He

من دوباره از سیستم پاسخگویی سوال پرسیدم
خخخخخخ خودتون نگاه کنید 
من دارم انتقاد میکنم جوابمو ک نمیدن هیچ  چرت و پرت تحویل آدم میدن

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من دوباره از سیستم پاسخگویی سوال پرسیدم
> خخخخخخ خودتون نگاه کنید 
> من دارم انتقاد میکنم جوابمو ک نمیدن هیچ  چرت و پرت تحویل آدم میدن


هر وقت اگه نوشت متعاقبا از طریق پیک سنجش اعلام خواهد شد یعنی اینکه ربات اینو برات فرستاده !

یعنی یه چیزی هست که از قبل به حافظش داده شده که جواب سوالای نامعلوم رو اینجوری جواب میده !  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Pouya.He

> هر وقت اگه نوشت متعاقبا از طریق پیک سنجش اعلام خواهد شد یعنی اینکه ربات اینو برات فرستاده !
> 
> یعنی یه چیزی هست که از قبل به حافظش داده شده که جواب سوالای نامعلوم رو اینجوری جواب میده !


اخه جالبش اینه ک به رفیقم گفتم بره پرسه اون پرسید به اون گفتن تا چندروز آینده..
فک کنم یه رباتی چیزی درست کردن اگه تو درخواست کلمه تکمیل ظرفیت بود یا بگه پیک سنجش یا چند روز آینده

----------


## m.m.m.m

چه جالب
خب فک کنم دیگه تا آخر این هفته بیاد


> اخه جالبش اینه ک به رفیقم گفتم بره پرسه اون پرسید به اون گفتن تا چندروز آینده..
> فک کنم یه رباتی چیزی درست کردن اگه تو درخواست کلمه تکمیل ظرفیت بود یا بگه پیک سنجش یا چند روز آینده

----------


## Pouya.He

> چه جالب
> خب فک کنم دیگه تا آخر این هفته بیاد


من ک چشم آب نمیخوره ولی از خدامه 
تایپک شد 60 صفحه!!!!!!!

----------


## Cyrus the Great

من اطمینان دارم به یاری مسئولان تا آخر اسفند اعلام میکن.اصلا نگران نباشید:troll (5)::troll (5):

----------


## m.m.m.m

:Y (716): 


> من اطمینان دارم به یاری مسئولان تا آخر اسفند اعلام میکن.اصلا نگران نباشید:troll (5)::troll (5):

----------


## elL

سوزنشون گیر کرده هی متعاقبا متعاقبا مسخره کردن مارو :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Amiiin

کاش قبول شیم حداقل

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


تایپک داره 60 صفحه میشه بازم خبری نیست
امروز دوباره از سنجش سوال پرسیدم جواب داد متعاقبا تو پیک سنجش .......... 


مسخرمون کردن بخدا*

----------


## m.m.m.m

فردا اگه اطلاعیه نزنن من خودکشی میکنم
شورشو دیگه در آوردن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> فردا اگه اطلاعیه نزنن من خودکشی میکنم
> شورشو دیگه در آوردن


آفرین تو میتونی  :Yahoo (37):

----------


## elL

امروز بابام ازم پرسید جوابتون کی میاد؟
گفتم 
متعاقبا از پیک سنجش اعلام میشود با سپاس :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## m.m.m.m

حلوا نخورده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110): 


> آفرین تو میتونی

----------


## m.m.m.m

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ باحال بود :Yahoo (4): 


> امروز بابام ازم پرسید جوابتون کی میاد؟
> گفتم 
> متعاقبا از پیک سنجش اعلام میشود با سپاس

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> حلوا نخورده


:troll (21)::troll (21)::troll (21):

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلاممیشه بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟البته فردا پیک سنجش میادشاااااااااااایدم نیادنمیدونم

----------


## elL

> سلاممیشه بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟البته فردا پیک سنجش میادشاااااااااااایدم نیادنمیدونم


اجی فردا که حتما هفته نامه ی  پیک سنجش میاد
ولی معلوم نیس که اطلاعیه ی تکمیل ظرفیت بیاد یا نه اگه اطلاعیه اومد که هیچ
ولی اگه نیومد فک کنم جواب حالا حالاها نمیاد

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji58] خداکنه هر چی زودتر بیاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

امروزم که خبری نیس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلاممیشه بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟البته فردا پیک سنجش میادشاااااااااااایدم نیادنمیدونم

----------


## m.m.m.m

شاید تا شب اطلاعیه بیاد
واقعا که مسخرست
من دیگه از امروز شروع میکنم ب خوندن
شاید قبول نشم :Yahoo (2): 



>

----------


## Mahdi.T

واقعا اینا نمیدونن که کنکوری ها چقدر تحت فشارن؟؟؟
اصلا نمیفهمم یا اینا درکشون زیر خط فقره یا اینکه سیستم مدیریتشون اینقدر داغونه

----------


## elL

بعد از ظهر حدودای ساعت 2 هفته نامه ی پیک سنجش میاد هفته ی پیشم همین موقع اومد
اگه بخواد تو این هفته بیاد جواب میگن توش اگم هیچی نگن که دیگه اومدنش با خداس

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*بخدا از دست اینا باید سر ب بیابون بذاری*

----------


## Pouya.He

بچه ها برید تو سیستم پاسخگویی و اعتراض بکنید نسبت به دیر اومدن نتایج
تعداد که زیاد باشه یه چیزی میشه [emoji58]

----------


## elL

چن دیقه ی دیگه هفته نامه میاد بچه ها دعا کنید اطلاعیه رو بزنه

----------


## legendmat

انگار که خبری نیست

----------


## elL

حالا چیکار کنیم؟ :Y (403):

----------


## elL

من دیگه طاقت ندارم :Y (461): 
هیچ کاریم از دسنمون برنمیاد

----------


## Pouya.He

از سیستم پاسخگویی بپرسید 

فرستاده شده از LG-K430ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.m.m.m

ی ماه و ی روز گذشت
نتایج نیومد
دیگم نمیاد :Yahoo (110): 
پرسیدین بگین
منم پرسیدم ج ندادن هنوز

----------


## hamed-corpo

سلام 

شما دقیقا منتظر اعلام نتایج چه رشته هایی هستین ؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام 
> 
> شما دقیقا منتظر اعلام نتایج چه رشته هایی هستین ؟


رشته های متمرکز تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور سراسری سال95

----------


## hamed-corpo

> رشته های متمرکز تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور سراسری سال95



میشه یه چندتا از این رشته ها رو مثال بزنی ؟؟!! برای تجربی ؟

----------


## Pouya.He

جواب دندون شکن سنجش به من خخخخخخخ
باید منتظر باشید خخخخ
غیب میگن

----------


## Pouya.He

> میشه یه چندتا از این رشته ها رو مثال بزنی ؟؟!! برای تجربی ؟


دامپزشکی_شیمی_زیست شناسی_مهندسی های رشته تجربی و...

----------


## elL

> جواب دندون شکن سنجش به من خخخخخخخ
> باید منتظر باشید خخخخ
> غیب میگن



جدی باید منتظر باشیم؟
خوب شد گفت نمیدونستم تنهایی فک کردن؟
مسخره ها جواب دادنشونم ته کشیده

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی امروز میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چرا سنجش جواب منو نمیده

----------


## elL

> یعنی امروز میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> چرا سنجش جواب منو نمیده


نه بابا اجی کجا امروز میاد؟اگه میخواس بیاد 
تو پیک میگف
جوابی ندارن که بدن

----------


## m.m.m.m

خیلی طولش دادن
خسته شدم

----------


## elL

> خیلی طولش دادن
> خسته شدم



منم ادم اگه بخواد درس بخونه حواسش اینجاس میگه شاید یک درصد قبول شم
از یه طرفم اگه نخونی همینطور زمان داره میره
هووووووووف اخه چرا انقد بچه هارو دق میدن؟ :Y (455):

----------


## Mahdi.T

خوبه یک گریزی بزنیم به اواسط آذر که من میگفتم نتایج تا اواسط دی میاد ولی بضی از دوستان میگفتن نه تا دوسه روز دیگه میاد
سلام بعضی دوستان :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pouya.He

> خوبه یک گریزی بزنیم به اواسط آذر که من میگفتم نتایج تا اواسط دی میاد ولی بضی از دوستان میگفتن نه تا دوسه روز دیگه میاد
> سلام بعضی دوستان


خب نستراداموس جان میشه بگی دقیقا کی میاد نتایج؟؟؟[emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## Amiiin

به من گفت تا چندروز آینده
دیگه این هفته میاد

----------


## Pouya.He

> به من گفت تا چندروز آینده
> دیگه این هفته میاد


به من از یکشنبه دوهفته پیش داره میگه چندروز آینده [emoji58]

----------


## Mahdi.T

> خب نستراداموس جان میشه بگی دقیقا کی میاد نتایج؟؟؟[emoji23] [emoji23]


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
طبق چیزی که من شنیده بودم تو هفته ی دوم دی که احتمالا میوفته آخر هفته ی دوم
حدودا چهاردهم پونزدهم

----------


## Pouya.He

> طبق چیزی که من شنیده بودم تو هفته ی دوم دی که احتمالا میوفته آخر هفته ی دوم
> حدودا چهاردهم پونزدهم


والا من به اونم راضیم اون موقعم بیاد باید خدا رو شکر کنیم[emoji52]

----------


## Mahdi.T

> والا من به اونم راضیم اون موقعم بیاد باید خدا رو شکر کنیم[emoji52]


انشاالله میاد تا اون موقع

----------


## Amiiin

در آغاز سال ۲۰۱۷ منتظر نتایج باشید

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*من ک از فردا شروع میکنم دیگ تکمیل مهم نیس کم حرسشو زدم*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *من ک از فردا شروع میکنم دیگ تکمیل مهم نیس کم حرسشو زدم*


بهترین کار همینه[emoji52]

----------


## Pouya.He

انقدر از سازمان سنجش سوال پرسیدم بهم گف دیگه سوال نپرس خخخخخخخ

----------


## m.m.m.m

پیک سنجش فقط دوشنبه ها میاد؟؟؟؟؟
این هفته که دیگه هیچی بنظرتون جوابا کی میاد؟؟؟

----------


## elL

> پیک سنجش فقط دوشنبه ها میاد؟؟؟؟؟
> این هفته که دیگه هیچی بنظرتون جوابا کی میاد؟؟؟


اره پیک فقط دوشنبه ها میاد
اخر هفته ی بعد میاد احتمالا جوابا تو پیک هفته ی بعد حتما در موردش یه چیزی میزنه

----------


## Mahdi.T

> انقدر از سازمان سنجش سوال پرسیدم بهم گف دیگه سوال نپرس خخخخخخخ


روحیه ی انتقاد پذیر سازمان سنجش منو تحت تاثیر خودش گذاشت :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elL

:Y (558):  :Y (744):

----------


## Amiiin

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> 


من که دیگه جوابم نمیده سازمان سنجش [emoji58] 
فک کنم گفته اون دوستمون ک گفت بهمن میاد درست باشه[emoji26]

----------


## Amiiin

> من که دیگه جوابم نمیده سازمان سنجش [emoji58] 
> فک کنم گفته اون دوستمون ک گفت بهمن میاد درست باشه[emoji26]


بهمن ؟ خدا نکنه
کاش امروز یا دیگه حداکثر شنبه بیاد

----------


## Pouya.He

> بهمن ؟ خدا نکنه
> کاش امروز یا دیگه حداکثر شنبه بیاد


احتمالش هست هفته دیگه بیاد ولی اگه هفته دیگه نیاد .......[emoji52]

----------


## elL

وایییی بهمن؟ :Yahoo (68): 
نه خب بهمن که نمیشه چون ثبت نام از اوایل بهمن شرو میشه و از اواسط بهمن کلاسا تشکیل میشه بعید میدونم تا بهمن طول بکشه 
فک کنم بعد از ثبت نام ارشد دیگه نوبت ماست که شنبه ثبت نامشون تموم میشه مهلتش و اواخر هفته ی اینده میاد تو پیک دوشنبه یه چیزی در موردش میگه حتما

----------


## Pouya.He

> وایییی بهمن؟
> نه خب بهمن که نمیشه چون ثبت نام از اوایل بهمن شرو میشه و از اواسط بهمن کلاسا تشکیل میشه بعید میدونم تا بهمن طول بکشه 
> فک کنم بعد از ثبت نام ارشد دیگه نوبت ماست که شنبه ثبت نامشون تموم میشه مهلتش و اواخر هفته ی اینده میاد تو پیک دوشنبه یه چیزی در موردش میگه حتما


اصلا نباید به هم ربط داشته باشه چه ربطی داره کار ما به ثبت نام ارشد[emoji52] 
تازه یک چیز دیگه من فهمیدم تکمیل ظرفیت دکتری هم که آبان ثبت نامش بود 3 هفته بعدش جوابشو دادن[emoji58] 
الان ماله ما نزدیک 5 هفتس داره میشه 6 هفته که انتخاب رشته کردیم[emoji58]

----------


## elL

> اصلا نباید به هم ربط داشته باشه چه ربطی داره کار ما به ثبت نام ارشد[emoji52] 
> تازه یک چیز دیگه من فهمیدم تکمیل ظرفیت دکتری هم که آبان ثبت نامش بود 3 هفته بعدش جوابشو دادن[emoji58] 
> الان ماله ما نزدیک 5 هفتس داره میشه 6 هفته که انتخاب رشته کردیم[emoji58]



با ما لج کردن انگار :Yahoo (2):

----------


## elL

> اصلا نباید به هم ربط داشته باشه چه ربطی داره کار ما به ثبت نام ارشد[emoji52] 
> تازه یک چیز دیگه من فهمیدم تکمیل ظرفیت دکتری هم که آبان ثبت نامش بود 3 هفته بعدش جوابشو دادن[emoji58] 
> الان ماله ما نزدیک 5 هفتس داره میشه 6 هفته که انتخاب رشته کردیم[emoji58]



بله حرفتون درسته 
کار ما از ارشدا جداست ولی مشکل اینه که اینا نمیتونن چن تا کارو با هم انجام بدن انگار

----------


## m.m.m.m

فک کنم آخرای دی بیاد :Yahoo (15):

----------


## elL

> فک کنم آخرای دی بیاد


اخر هفته ی دیگه 
فک کنم بیاد

----------


## Mahdi.T

خبری نشد؟؟؟ :Y (452):  :Y (452):

----------


## Pouya.He

دیگه خوابو خوراک رو از ما گرفتن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> دیگه خوابو خوراک رو از ما گرفتن


عاشق امضات شدم

----------


## Pouya.He

> عاشق امضات شدم������


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiiin

چرا نمیاد پس لعنتی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> چرا نمیاد پس لعنتی


سنجش جواب داد بهم تا آخر دی میاد[emoji58]

----------


## elL

> سنجش جواب داد بهم تا آخر دی میاد[emoji58]


اخه چرا؟ :Y (636): 
یعنی این هفتم نمیاد؟دیگه بهونشون چیه کاری که ندارن کارای ارشد و دکترام که تموم شد؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> اخه چرا؟
> یعنی این هفتم نمیاد؟دیگه بهونشون چیه کاری که ندارن کارای ارشد و دکترام که تموم شد؟


حداقل خوبه اینو گفتن که صددر صد تا اخر دی ماه میاد [emoji52]

----------


## elL

> حداقل خوبه اینو گفتن که صددر صد تا اخر دی ماه میاد [emoji52]



یعنی تا اخر دی بمونیم و نخونیم؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی تا اخر دی بمونیم و نخونیم؟


هیچوقت همچین کاری نکنید و درس هم بخونید در کنارش 
من خودم مطمئن هستم تو تکمیل قبول میشم بلاخره یه رشتشو ولی بازم دارم میخونم چون تکمیل ظرفیته دیگه یهو دیدی قبول نشدی!
حالا اگه قبول شدی که چه بهتر قبول نشدی چیزی رو از دست ندادی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elL

> هیچوقت همچین کاری نکنید و درس هم بخونید در کنارش 
> من خودم مطمئن هستم تو تکمیل قبول میشم بلاخره یه رشتشو ولی بازم دارم میخونم چون تکمیل ظرفیته دیگه یهو دیدی قبول نشدی!
> حالا اگه قبول شدی که چه بهتر قبول نشدی چیزی رو از دست ندادی



میخونم ولی خیلی نوسان داره یه روز 6 ساعت یه روز 3 ساعت یه روز 2 ساعت یه روز هیچی
ولی فک میکنم دیگه از فردا باید بیشتر بخونم دیگه معلوم شد کی میاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
 پیک سنجش چه ساعتی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاید  امروز ی خبری بشه

----------


## Majid.V.Z

من تو تکمیل ظرفیت دوم فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه فناوری‌های نوین روزانه آمل رو زدم
امیدوارم قبول بشم

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

----------


## legendmat

موعد ثبت نام نیمسال دوم ها دهه دوم و سوم دی ماهه نهایتا دهه اول بهمن. دیگه مطمئنا تا آخر دی میاد.

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> موعد ثبت نام نیمسال دوم ها دهه دوم و سوم دی ماهه نهایتا دهه اول بهمن. دیگه مطمئنا تا آخر دی میاد.


پیک سنجش اعلام کرده؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> پیک سنجش اعلام کرده؟


اعلام شد ولی داخلش چیزی درمورد تکمیل ظرفیت نبود  :Yahoo (21): 



> موعد ثبت نام نیمسال دوم ها دهه دوم و سوم دی ماهه نهایتا دهه اول بهمن. دیگه مطمئنا تا آخر دی میاد.


ثبت نام دانشگاه ها هفته اول و دوم بهمن هست تا تا هفته اول بهمن امتحان های دانشگاه هاست
خودم چند روز پیش از سیستم پاسخگویی پرسیدم گفتن تا آخر دی ماه اعلام میشه!
انقدر بی برنامه اند که به خاطر اینا ما باید امتحان های دانشگاه رو بدیم !!!!!بعد نتایج رو اعلام کنن! تازه بهشون تو سیستم پاسخگویی انتقاد میکنی میگن دیگه سوال نپرس :Yahoo (23):

----------


## legendmat

> ثبت نام دانشگاه ها هفته اول و دوم بهمن هست تا تا هفته اول بهمن امتحان های دانشگاه هاست


چند تا از دوستام 10 و 15 دی ثبت نام داشتن. خودم هم سایت بعضی دانشگاها رو نگاه میکردم تو همین محدوده ها بود. دهه اول بهمن هم  بود ولی کمتر

----------


## m.m.m.m

ی حسی بهم میگه 22دی جوابا میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> ی حسی بهم میگه 22دی جوابا میاد


[emoji26]  یه حسی ب من میگه اصلن جوابا نمیاد

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


[emoji26]  یه حسی ب من میگه اصلن جوابا نمیاد


بیگ لایک*

----------


## m.m.m.m

حس بدی دارممممممممم
چرا باید تا این حددددددددد طول بکشه
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amiiin

دیشب خواب دیدم اومده بود :-l

----------


## laleh74

هنوز نیومده؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pouya.He

> هنوز نیومده؟؟؟


نع :Yahoo (2): 





> دیشب خواب دیدم اومده بود :-l


منم یه بار خواب دیدم نتایج اومده ولی تو رشته ای که انتخابش نکردم قبول شده بودم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mahdi.T

مگه داریم؟؟؟مگه میشه؟؟؟
اگه به صورت دستی هم نتایج رو بررسی میکردن زودتر جواب میداد
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

مرز های بی مسئولیتی و ناکارآمدی رو میلیون ها سال نوری جا به جا کردن :-/

----------


## elL

خدای نظم و برنامه=سازمان سنجش

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amiiin


دیشب خواب دیدم اومده بود :-l


من هر شب کابوسشو میبینم*

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58]  نامردیم حدی داره

----------


## mohsenda

ای بابا چرا جوابا را نمیدن به خاطر اینا باید امتحانای دانشگاه رو بدیم

----------


## m.m.m.m

حوصلم سر رفت
 بنظرتون من زبان قبول میشم؟؟؟
دلداری بدین
فک کنم ب طور کلی خیلی مخاطب نداشته باشه ن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi.T

دوستان یه خبر بد دارم
این درمورد رشته های نیمه متمرکز دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتشه
ولی احتمالا بقیه نیمه متمرکزها و تکمیل ظرفیت متمرکزها هم همینجوری باشه
.
.
.
زمان اعلام نتایج نهایی پذیرفته شدگان رشته های نیمه متمركز دانشگاه در سال تحصیلی 96-95

----------


## Pouya.He

> دوستان یه خبر بد دارم
> این درمورد رشته های نیمه متمرکز دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتشه
> ولی احتمالا بقیه نیمه متمرکزها و تکمیل ظرفیت متمرکزها هم همینجوری باشه
> .
> .
> .
> زمان اعلام نتایج نهایی پذیرفته شدگان رشته های نیمه متمركز دانشگاه در سال تحصیلی 96-95


والا این خبر برای اون هایی که نیمه متمرکز ارتش رفتن مصاحبه خوب هست چون تکلیفشون مشخص شده[emoji58] 
رشته های متمرکز و جواب مصاحبه نیمه متمرکز ها معمولا دو الی سه هفته با فاصله از هم اعلام میشه و اگر!سازمان سنجش مثل روال همیشه کار کنه نتایج رشته های متمرکز هم باید اواخر دی ماه بیاد
بازم هیچی معلوم نیس شاید به قول شما باهم بیاد شاید حتی متمرکزا دیر تر از اونم بیاد[emoji52] [emoji26]

----------


## elL

واقعا بعیده که بخواد نیمه ی بهمن بیاد متمرکزا
چون نیمه ی بهمن شروع کلاساست و اوایل بهمن ثبت نام 
خیلی بخواد دیر بشه اول دوم بهمن
خودشونم که گفتن اخر دی

----------


## zahra777

دیگه داره حالم از چک کردن سایت سنجش بهم میخوره
خیلی بده 
اصلا تکلیفت معلوم نیست
6ماه دیگه هم به کنکور مونده
هرچیم میخوام بخونم فکر تکمیل ظرفیت اذیتم میکنه :Yahoo (75): 
خدا مارا از این بلا تکلیفی برهان.....آمین

----------


## m.m.m.m

میشه باز از سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟

----------


## zahra777

> میشه باز از سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟


عزیزم من امروز دوباره پرسیدم 
گفتن از طریق سایت متعاقبا اعلام میگردد :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Pouya.He

> میشه باز از سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟؟

----------


## elL

اخ جون پس اگه گفته حداکثر تا اخر دی شاید اواسط هفته ی دیگه یا اخراش بیاد :Y (605):

----------


## mehraneh

عجبا كه نتايج مياد .. اينقدر لفتش ميدن كه فكر كردم ديگه خبری از نتايج نيستــ...: (

----------


## m.m.m.m

اگه قبول نشم دیوونه میشم
 :Yahoo (2): دعا کنید برام

----------


## Mahdi.T

> اگه قبول نشم دیوونه میشم
> دعا کنید برام


انشاالله قبول میشین

----------


## Amiiin

سازمان سنجش دیگه عسلشو دراورده
خب نتایجو بزن دیگه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

70مین صفحه تاپیک و همچنان منتظر نتایج...

ینی اگه تو تایم استراحتشون بصورت دستی هم رسیدگی میکردن الان عملاً باید رو سایت می بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pouya.He

> دوستان برای چه رشته هایی انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت انجام دادید؟؟


من با رتبه 10k منطقه یک اینا رو زدم. خدا کنه قبول بشم!
شما چیا زدی؟

----------


## elL

> من با رتبه 10k منطقه یک اینا رو زدم. خدا کنه قبول بشم!
> شما چیا زدی؟


انشالله که قبول میشین

----------


## zahra777

> من با رتبه 10k منطقه یک اینا رو زدم. خدا کنه قبول بشم!
> شما چیا زدی؟


سلام برادر
یه سر برو تخمین رتبه سایت کانون
متوجه میشی که قطعا قبولی

----------


## m.m.m.m

منم رتبم 21000منطقع3 کنکور زبان
واسه آموزش زبان دانشگاه گلستان گرگان
و ادبیان انگلیسی لرستان رو زدم
امیدوارم قبول بشم
 :Yahoo (2): حوصله درس خوندن برا کنکور رو ندارم


> دوستان برای چه رشته هایی انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت انجام دادید؟؟

----------


## elL

چرا نمیاد پس؟ :Y (461):

----------


## Pouya.He

> چرا نمیاد پس؟


[emoji52]  مگه قراره بیاد اصن؟؟؟

----------


## elL

> [emoji52]  مگه قراره بیاد اصن؟؟؟



 :Yahoo (2):  نگید تورو خدا
به نظرتون دوشنبه چیزی میزنه در موردش؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> نگید تورو خدا
> به نظرتون دوشنبه چیزی میزنه در موردش؟


خدا کنه بیاد [emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120] 
دیگه فکر نکنم موضوعی ب غیر از تکمیل ظرفیت مونده باشه برا سنجش
ایشالا ک میاد تو این هفته

----------


## elL

> خدا کنه بیاد [emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120] 
> دیگه فکر نکنم موضوعی ب غیر از تکمیل ظرفیت مونده باشه برا سنجش
> ایشالا ک میاد تو این هفته



اره راس میگین
این ازمونای استخدامی همینطوری ادامه داره؟
هر دفه میرم تو سایت یه چیزه جدید میزنه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> اره راس میگین
> این ازمونای استخدامی همینطوری ادامه داره؟
> هر دفه میرم تو سایت یه چیزه جدید میزنه


آخریش آزمون وکالت بود که هفته اول آذر ازمونش بود اونم نتیجش اومد.
دیگه فک کنم چیزی مونده باشه
[emoji52] این هفته نیاد دیگه صد در صد هفته بعدیش نتایج میاد

----------


## elL

> آخریش آزمون وکالت بود که هفته اول آذر ازمونش بود اونم نتیجش اومد.
> دیگه فک کنم چیزی مونده باشه
> [emoji52] این هفته نیاد دیگه صد در صد هفته بعدیش نتایج میاد



خدا کنه همین هفته بیاد
عجب گرفتاری شدیما از دسته اینا

----------


## -ava-

نتایج نهایی فرهنگیان که گفتن نیمه دوم بهمن ماه میاد..
بنظرم همون موقع جواب تکمیل ظرفیت میاد چون ممکنه بعضیا تو مصاحبه رد بشن و اولویت های بعدیشون براشون انتخاب بشه
اگه الان نتایج تکمیل بیاد پس تکلیف اونهایی که مصاحبه رد میشن چیه!!!

----------


## -ava-

کسی اینجا هست واسه مصاحبه فرهنگیان رفته باشه؟؟
تحقیق اومدن واسه شماها کنن یا هنوز نه؟

----------


## elL

[QUOTE=-ava-;1058768]نتایج نهایی فرهنگیان که گفتن نیمه دوم بهمن ماه میاد..
بنظرم همون موقع جواب تکمیل ظرفیت میاد چون ممکنه بعضیا تو مصاحبه رد بشن و اولویت های بعدیشون براشون انتخاب بشه
اگه الان نتایج تکمیل بیاد پس تکلیف اونهایی که مصاحبه رد میشن چیه!!!

خب اینی که شما میگی ماله رشته های شرایط خاص و نیمه متمرکز هستن
ما منتظر متمرکزیم
واسه ما حداکثر تا اخر دی میاد چون نیمه ی بهمن کلاسا شرو میشه و اوایل بهمن ثبت نام دانشگاس

----------


## Pouya.He

> نتایج نهایی فرهنگیان که گفتن نیمه دوم بهمن ماه میاد..
> بنظرم همون موقع جواب تکمیل ظرفیت میاد چون ممکنه بعضیا تو مصاحبه رد بشن و اولویت های بعدیشون براشون انتخاب بشه
> اگه الان نتایج تکمیل بیاد پس تکلیف اونهایی که مصاحبه رد میشن چیه!!!


حرف شما کاملا صحیحه
ولی از اونجا که سازمان سنجش هیچوقت به فکر داوطلباش نیست ازش بعیده همچین تدبیری داشته باشه و به این دلیل نتایج رشته های متمرکز رو نده!

----------


## -ava-

[QUOTE=elL;1058782]


> نتایج نهایی فرهنگیان که گفتن نیمه دوم بهمن ماه میاد..
> بنظرم همون موقع جواب تکمیل ظرفیت میاد چون ممکنه بعضیا تو مصاحبه رد بشن و اولویت های بعدیشون براشون انتخاب بشه
> اگه الان نتایج تکمیل بیاد پس تکلیف اونهایی که مصاحبه رد میشن چیه!!!
> 
> خب اینی که شما میگی ماله رشته های شرایط خاص و نیمه متمرکز هستن
> ما منتظر متمرکزیم
> واسه ما حداکثر تا اخر دی میاد چون نیمه ی بهمن کلاسا شرو میشه و اوایل بهمن ثبت نام دانشگاس


خب عزیزم واسه نیمه متمرکزا هم کلاسا همون بهمن شروع میشه..

----------


## elL

[QUOTE=-ava-;1058828]


> خب عزیزم واسه نیمه متمرکزا هم کلاسا همون بهمن شروع میشه..


بعد چه جوری نیمه ی بهمن جوابا میاد؟
چه قد دیر عجب ادمایین بخدا

----------


## -ava-

[QUOTE=elL;1058831]


> بعد چه جوری نیمه ی بهمن جوابا میاد؟
> چه قد دیر عجب ادمایین بخدا


خب مگه یادتون نیست گفتن هفته اول مهر نتایج انتخاب رشتمون میاد؟؟درصورتیکه مهر شروع کلاسا بود.30 شهریور جوابا رو گذاشتن روسایت
حالا هم میگن نیمه دوم بهمن ولی ممکنه دوسه روز زودتر بدن
چیز عجیبی نیست...

----------


## elL

[QUOTE=-ava-;1058833]


> خب مگه یادتون نیست گفتن هفته اول مهر نتایج انتخاب رشتمون میاد؟؟درصورتیکه مهر شروع کلاسا بود.30 شهریور جوابا رو گذاشتن روسایت
> حالا هم میگن نیمه دوم بهمن ولی ممکنه دوسه روز زودتر بدن
> چیز عجیبی نیست...



اره اره عزیزم راس میگی حواسم نبود گیجم من ببخش :Yahoo (76): 
خیلی دیره دیگه زمان برای ثبت نامو بعد کم میزارن

----------


## zahra777

دعا کنید این هفته بیاد تکلیفمون روشن بشه
ای خدااااااا از دست این سازمان سنجش :Yahoo (75):

----------


## elL

> دعا کنید این هفته بیاد تکلیفمون روشن بشه
> ای خدااااااا از دست این سازمان سنجش


ایشالله اجی خدا کنه

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji58]  من از هفته دوم آذر منتظر نتایجم میشه یک ماه انتظار 
مارو بلاتکلیف کردن با این بی برنامه بودنشون
[emoji52] دقیقا 45 روز از تموم شدن انتخاب رشتش میگذره!!!
یکسری کنکوری ها ان که نمیدونن منتظر نتایج بمونن یا درس بخونن
یکسری دانشجو ان که باید امتحان دانشگاه رو بدن تازه اگه پاس هم بشه بی تاثیره چون نمیشه معادل سازی کرد!
سنجش هم که دیگه جوابگو نیست 
اونوقت فک کن چند تا سازمان حیاتی کشور مثل سازمان سنجش باشه!
اونوقت میگن چرا کشور پیشرفت نمیکنه![emoji58] 
باز خداکنه بعد این همه انتظار نتیجه انتخاب رشتمون مردود نباشه[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120]

----------


## elL

> [emoji58]  من از هفته دوم آذر منتظر نتایجم میشه یک ماه انتظار 
> مارو بلاتکلیف کردن با این بی برنامه بودنشون
> [emoji52] دقیقا 45 روز از تموم شدن انتخاب رشتش میگذره!!!
> یکسری کنکوری ها ان که نمیدونن منتظر نتایج بمونن یا درس بخونن
> یکسری دانشجو ان که باید امتحان دانشگاه رو بدن تازه اگه پاس هم بشه بی تاثیره چون نمیشه معادل سازی کرد!
> سنجش هم که دیگه جوابگو نیست 
> اونوقت فک کن چند تا سازمان حیاتی کشور مثل سازمان سنجش باشه!
> اونوقت میگن چرا کشور پیشرفت نمیکنه![emoji58] 
> باز خداکنه بعد این همه انتظار نتیجه انتخاب رشتمون مردود نباشه[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120]



واقعا تهش مردود نزنن ما راضی هستیم انتظار بکشیم
امیدوارم همه قبول شن
چون واقعا من یکی که اصلا نمیتونم تو این وضعیت بخونم
نا خوداگاه حواسم میره پی تکمیل ظرفیت
از کم خوندن هم متنفرم واقعا
ترجیح میدم کلا نخونم تا این که کم بخونم

----------


## elL

> [emoji58]  من از هفته دوم آذر منتظر نتایجم میشه یک ماه انتظار 
> مارو بلاتکلیف کردن با این بی برنامه بودنشون
> [emoji52] دقیقا 45 روز از تموم شدن انتخاب رشتش میگذره!!!
> یکسری کنکوری ها ان که نمیدونن منتظر نتایج بمونن یا درس بخونن
> یکسری دانشجو ان که باید امتحان دانشگاه رو بدن تازه اگه پاس هم بشه بی تاثیره چون نمیشه معادل سازی کرد!
> سنجش هم که دیگه جوابگو نیست 
> اونوقت فک کن چند تا سازمان حیاتی کشور مثل سازمان سنجش باشه!
> اونوقت میگن چرا کشور پیشرفت نمیکنه![emoji58] 
> باز خداکنه بعد این همه انتظار نتیجه انتخاب رشتمون مردود نباشه[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120]



واقعا تهش مردود نزنن ما راضی هستیم انتظار بکشیم
امیدوارم همه قبول شن
چون واقعا من یکی که اصلا نمیتونم تو این وضعیت بخونم
نا خوداگاه حواسم میره پی تکمیل ظرفیت
از کم خوندن هم متنفرم واقعا
ترجیح میدم کلا نخونم تا این که کم بخونم


امیدوارم این دفعه دیگه پیک سنجش یه چیزی بزنه واقعا دیگه داره خیلی طول میکشه

----------


## zahra777

نزدیک به 25 هزار نفر توی تکمیل ظرفیت امسال شرکت کردند :Yahoo (13): 
خدا بهمون رحم کنه قبول شیم 
بچه ها اگه کسی شبانه سمنان بیاره برای هر ترم چقدر باید هزینه بده؟؟؟
کسی اطلاع داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> نزدیک به 25 هزار نفر توی تکمیل ظرفیت امسال شرکت کردند
> خدا بهمون رحم کنه قبول شیم 
> بچه ها اگه کسی شبانه سمنان بیاره برای هر ترم چقدر باید هزینه بده؟؟؟
> کسی اطلاع داری؟؟؟؟


نزدیک به یک تومن شهریه خود دانشگاس
شما ام دانشگاه سمنان زدید؟
میشه بگید با چه رتبه ای و چه رشته ای؟[emoji56]

----------


## zahra777

> نزدیک به یک تومن شهریه خود دانشگاس
> شما ام دانشگاه سمنان زدید؟
> میشه بگید با چه رتبه ای و چه رشته ای؟[emoji56]


اهان یعنی یک تومن که باید بریزیم تو حلقوم دانشگاه 
تازه باید پول خوابگاه خودگردانشم بدیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 
منکه رتبه ام نجومیه بی خیال(حالا نه تا اون حد که فکر کردی :Yahoo (76): )
ولی فقط عمران سمنان روزانه و مواد و عمران و شیمی سمنان شبانه رو زدم
تازه هنر هم انتخاب کردم

----------


## Pouya.He

> اهان یعنی یک تومن که باید بریزیم تو حلقوم دانشگاه 
> تازه باید پول خوابگاه خودگردانشم بدیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منکه رتبه ام نجومیه بی خیال(حالا نه تا اون حد که فکر کردی)
> ولی فقط عمران سمنان روزانه و مواد و عمران و شیمی سمنان شبانه رو زدم
> تازه هنر هم انتخاب کردم


خابگاه خودگردانم زیاد هزینه ای نمیگیره
فک کنم خابگاه دولتی حدود دویست تومنه خابگاه خودگردان حدود چهارصد ایناس 
ایشالا که قبول میشید[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji56]

----------


## Mahdi.T

> واقعا تهش مردود نزنن ما راضی هستیم انتظار بکشیم
> امیدوارم همه قبول شن
> چون واقعا من یکی که اصلا نمیتونم تو این وضعیت بخونم
> نا خوداگاه حواسم میره پی تکمیل ظرفیت
> از کم خوندن هم متنفرم واقعا
> ترجیح میدم کلا نخونم تا این که کم بخونم
> 
> 
> امیدوارم این دفعه دیگه پیک سنجش یه چیزی بزنه واقعا دیگه داره خیلی طول میکشه


شما چه رشته ای انتخاب کردین؟

----------


## zahra777

> خابگاه خودگردانم زیاد هزینه ای نمیگیره
> فک کنم خابگاه دولتی حدود دویست تومنه خابگاه خودگردان حدود چهارصد ایناس 
> ایشالا که قبول میشید[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji56]


خیلی ممنونم 
ایشالله همه ی بچه های تایپیک قبول بشن شما هم که قطعا قبولی 
اما من دوست دارم هنر قبول شم  :Yahoo (56): کاش قبول شم برم شیراز :Yahoo (1): 
هی ی ی ی روزگار

----------


## Amiiin

همه رشته های شبانه شهریشون انقدره ؟
مثلا حسابداری هم همین قدره ؟!

----------


## Pouya.He

> همه رشته های شبانه شهریشون انقدره ؟<br>\nمثلا حسابداری هم همین قدره ؟!


فک کنم همه شهرستان ها یک شهریه داشته باشند
صد در صد رشته های علوم انسانی شهریه کمتری داره نسبت به فنی مهندسی

jadval shahriye

 این جدول شهریه شبانه های دانشگاه سمنان هست

----------


## Reza.k

احتمالا جوابای نیمه متمرکزا و تکمیل ظرفیت با هم میاد.درسته؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> احتمالا جوابای نیمه متمرکزا و تکمیل ظرفیت با هم میاد.درسته؟


به احتمال زیاد باهم میان

----------


## zahra777

> احتمالا جوابای نیمه متمرکزا و تکمیل ظرفیت با هم میاد.درسته؟


من الان رفتم سایت
برای پارسال(تکمیل ظرفیت 94) که دیدم اول متمرکز ها اومده بود(94/9/8)
بعد نیمه متمرکز ها(94/9/17)

----------


## Pouya.He

امسال چون خیلی دیر شده اعلام نتایج به احتمال زیاد هر دوشون باهم میاد 
چون همه متمرکزا هم نیمه متمرکز ها ورودیه بهمن هستیم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## zahra777

> امسال چون خیلی دیر شده اعلام نتایج به احتمال زیاد هر دوشون باهم میاد 
> چون همه متمرکزا هم نیمه متمرکز ها ورودیه بهمن هستیم


بعله به احتمال زیاد الان یک ماهو خورده ای روزه که مارو منتظر نگه داشتند :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Pouya.He

من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم دوباره مثل یک ماه پیش جواب دادن بهم  :Yahoo (21):  
 من چی پرسیدم سازمان سنجش چی جواب داده !!!

----------


## zahra777

> من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم دوباره مثل یک ماه پیش جواب دادن بهم  
>  من چی پرسیدم سازمان سنجش چی جواب داده !!!
> فایل پیوست 65972


دقیقا منم هر بار پرسیدم همینو جواب داده فقط بار اول گفت طی چند روز اینده که مال اوایل دی ماهه :Yahoo (110): 
انگار هر سوالی در باره تکمیل می پرسی جوابشو کپی پیست می کنند

----------


## mohsenda

فک کنم اطلاعات انتخاب رشته از سیستم سنجش پاک شده که این همه طول دادنش :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pouya.He

> فک کنم اطلاعات انتخاب رشته از سیستم سنجش پاک شده که این همه طول دادنش



من از یه مشاور پرسیدم گفت چون قراره قبول شده ها از بهمن برن سره کلاس بخاطر همین سنجش هیچ عجله ای نداره برا اعلام نتایج :Yahoo (68): 
اگه فردا تو پیک سنجش چیزی درموردش نباشه دیگه باید آستین بالا بزنیم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## zahra777

> من از یه مشاور پرسیدم گفت چون قراره قبول شده ها از بهمن برن سره کلاس بخاطر همین سنجش هیچ عجله ای نداره برا اعلام نتایج
> اگه فردا تو پیک سنجش چیزی درموردش نباشه دیگه باید آستین بالا بزنیم


 سنجش تنها چیزی که بهش فکر نمیکنه اینه که یه نفر بدجور نیاز داره بدونه قبول شده یا نه تا بتونه یه برنامه ریزی درستی داشته باشه نه اینکه سر بزنگاه تصمیم بگیره که بعدا پشیمون بشه
به هر حال امیدوارم هرچی صلاحه برای همه اتفاق بیوفته
بدون هیچ پشیمانی

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*شهریه پیام نور بیشتره یا شبانه؟*

----------


## Ferrari

> *شهریه پیام نور بیشتره یا شبانه؟*


سلام.
شهریه ی ثابت دانشگاه های پیام نور در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد به طور معمول  کمتر از شهریه ی این مقاطع در دوره های شبانه هست. شهریه بیشتر دانشگاه ها در دوره های شبانه بیشتر از پیام نوره، بعضی از دانشگاه ها هم کمتره. شهریه متغیر هم بسته به واحد های آموزشی ارائه شده، متفاوت هست.

----------


## Pouya.He

> *شهریه پیام نور بیشتره یا شبانه؟*


پیام نور کمتره یه مقدار

----------


## m.m.m.m

اگه فردا اطلاعیه ای نیومد لطفا باز از سیستم سنجش بپرسین
دیگه شورشو درآوردن
فردا میشه 20دی
 :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Pouya.He

> اگه فردا اطلاعیه ای نیومد لطفا باز از سیستم سنجش بپرسین
> دیگه شورشو درآوردن
> فردا میشه 20دی


[emoji46]  فکر نکنم فردا چیزی درمورد تکمیل ظرفیت بیاد تو پیک سنجش
یه چیز جدید به اسم آزمون تولیمو هست خودشونو مشغول کنن باهاش
من که فک کنم پیک سنجش این هفته درمورد اون باشه و هفته اینده درمورد تکمیل ظرفیت باشه[emoji58]

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
یعنی امروزم خبری نیس؟؟؟؟
یا ساعت 2پیک سنجش میاد؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام
> یعنی امروزم خبری نیس؟؟؟؟
> یا ساعت 2پیک سنجش میاد؟؟؟


انشالا که پیک سنجش در مورد تکمیل ظرفیت باشه[emoji120] [emoji120]

----------


## elL

ای خدااااااااا
اخه تولیمو این وسط چی میگه؟ :Yahoo (75): 
این از کجا پیداش شد؟

----------


## Pouya.He

هنوز پیک سنجش نیومده[emoji58] [emoji58]

----------


## elL

> هنوز پیک سنجش نیومده[emoji58] [emoji58]



اوهوم هیییییی
تا 2 و خورده ای میاد
عرضه ندارن یه دونه هفته نامه رو سر وقت بدن اه :Yahoo (43):

----------


## elL

چرا نیومد؟
ساعت از 2/30 گذشته :Y (461):

----------


## elL

پیک سنجش اومد
ولی......................................... :Y (495):  :Y (479): 
 :Yahoo (19):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :32:  :32:  :13:

----------


## Cyrus the Great

حالا ما نمیدونیم آرزو کنیم یه چیزی در بیایم یا جواب انتخاب رشته روبدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (619):  :Y (619):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> پیک سنجش اومد
> ولی.........................................


 :Y (446):

----------


## zahra777

خوب دوستان به امید خدا یه هفته دیگه هم معطلیم :Y (770):  :Y (770):

----------


## Mahdi.T

من همیشه پیگیر پیک سنجش هستم
هیچ وقت از این خبرا که فلان روز دیگه نتایج میاد توش نمیزنن
وقتی میگن از طریق پیک سنجش اعلام میشه یعنی خودشون هم نمیدونن و اینجوری دارن بچه هارو میفرستن دنبال نخود سیاه

----------


## m.m.m.m

میشه بازم از سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟

----------


## elL

> میشه بازم از سنجش بپرسین؟؟؟



همون جوابای همیشگی رو میدن چه فایده

----------


## Amiiin

:Y (452):  :Y (452):  :Y (452):

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji58]  جایی رو سراغ ندارید یه خبرگذاری برنامه ای چیزی بگیم پیگیری کنن؟؟

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> [emoji58]  جایی رو سراغ ندارید یه خبرگذاری برنامه ای چیزی بگیم پیگیری کنن؟؟


سالی تاک:troll (5)::troll (5):

----------


## Pouya.He

> سالی تاک:troll (5)::troll (5):


[emoji46] [emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## zahra777

> [emoji58]  جایی رو سراغ ندارید یه خبرگذاری برنامه ای چیزی بگیم پیگیری کنن؟؟


برنامه ی "نبض دانشجو"
شبکه خبر برنامه اش پخش میشه
فکر کنم اونا بتونند کمکی بکنند چون یه سری دانشجو ها که شکایت کرده بودند از بعضی مسائل اونا پیگیری کردند

----------


## sajjadj766

آقا اینا با چه زبونی بگن نتایج بهمن ماه میاد؟؟؟؟؟ خب من یه بار پرسیدم گفتن دیگه!!! حالا چه کاریه هر روز تایپک رو بالا میارین..... گفتن بهمن ماه یعنی بهمن ماه. احتمالا هم نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت با نیمه متمرکز یکی بیاد. سال قبل زود اعلام شد چون فقط نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های متمرکز رو زده بودن امسال دیر میاد چون نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز قراره باهم بیان. شما هم فعلا کتاب تو دستتون باشه یه ریاضی زیست شناسی چیزی بخونین. اگر هم حسشو ندارین حرص نخورین. مراحل پذیرش یه کم پیچیدس. باید همه دانشگاه ها نتایج مصاحبه رو بفرستن  از طرفی بعضی از داوطلبا رو هم که شرکت نکردن یا امکان داره به مرحله تجدید نظر فرستاده بشن رو هم اعلام کنن یا بعضی رشته ها آزمون عملی دارن اینارو همشون رو باید غربال کنن. حالا شما فکر کنین دانشگاه بقیه الله زمان مصاحبش اوایل دی ماه بوده حالا این دانشگاه تا بیاد نتایج رو جمع بندی کنه و به سنجش ارسال کنه یه کم فرآیندش زمان بر هست. صـــــــبور باشید  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## m.m.m.m

ما اوایل دی ازشون پرسیدیم گفتن تا چن روز آینده
منظورشون از چند روز آینده اوایل بهمن بوده؟؟؟
واقعا خسته نباشن
زرررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## Pouya.He

> آقا اینا با چه زبونی بگن نتایج بهمن ماه میاد؟؟؟؟؟ خب من یه بار پرسیدم گفتن دیگه!!! حالا چه کاریه هر روز تایپک رو بالا میارین..... گفتن بهمن ماه یعنی بهمن ماه. احتمالا هم نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت با نیمه متمرکز یکی بیاد. سال قبل زود اعلام شد چون فقط نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های متمرکز رو زده بودن امسال دیر میاد چون نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز قراره باهم بیان. شما هم فعلا کتاب تو دستتون باشه یه ریاضی زیست شناسی چیزی بخونین. اگر هم حسشو ندارین حرص نخورین. مراحل پذیرش یه کم پیچیدس. باید همه دانشگاه ها نتایج مصاحبه رو بفرستن  از طرفی بعضی از داوطلبا رو هم که شرکت نکردن یا امکان داره به مرحله تجدید نظر فرستاده بشن رو هم اعلام کنن یا بعضی رشته ها آزمون عملی دارن اینارو همشون رو باید غربال کنن. حالا شما فکر کنین دانشگاه بقیه الله زمان مصاحبش اوایل دی ماه بوده حالا این دانشگاه تا بیاد نتایج رو جمع بندی کنه و به سنجش ارسال کنه یه کم فرآیندش زمان بر هست. صـــــــبور باشید


 حرف شما کاملا صحیحه و تنها دلیل اینکه نتایج رشته های متمرکز رو نمیدن بخاطر همین رشته های نیمه متمرکز هست چون اگه با هم نیان بچه هایی که هم مصاحبه رفتن و هم رشته های متمرکزو انتخاب رشته کردن بلاتکلیف میشن

زمان اعلام نتایج جفتشون هم هفته آخر دی لغایت هفته اول بهمن ماه هست

----------


## Majid.V.Z

اوووووووووووووووف عاصی‌مون کردن پس چرا جواب نمیاد؟
تا اول بهمن نیاد باید دوباره ۶۰۰ هزار تومن شهریه بدم!!

----------


## Pouya.He

صد در صد تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه ها برای ترم جدید نتایج میاد دیگه   :Yahoo (68): 
شما 600 تومن باید بدی من یک میلیونو شیصد  :Y (572):

----------


## m.m.m.m

مگه شما انصراف ندادین؟


> صد در صد تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه ها برای ترم جدید نتایج میاد دیگه  
> شما 600 تومن باید بدی من یک میلیونو شیصد

----------


## Pouya.He

> مگه شما انصراف ندادین؟


با انصرافم موافقت نکردن 
تصویه شهریه نکرده بودم[emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji23]

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> صد در صد تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه ها برای ترم جدید نتایج میاد دیگه  
> شما 600 تومن باید بدی من یک میلیونو شیصد


آقا اصلا بحث سر مبلغ نیست!!
بحث سر پول زور دادنه

----------


## Amiiin

واقعا که

----------


## zahra777

:Yahoo (12): 
خیییییییییییییییللللللللل  للللللللللییییییییییییییی  ییییی ناااااااااااااااااامردن 
خییییییییییییییییییلللللل  لللللللللللللیییییییییی
اگه دیگه تا اخر دی نیاد
 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
اعصاب نمیذارن

----------


## elL

واقعا باورم نمیشه این همه مدت گذشته و هنوز ما منتظریم 
اصن نفهمیدم یهو کی دو ماه گذشت

----------


## mohsenda

من که پیام فرستادم به نبض دانشجو شاید اونا پیگیری کنن

----------


## Pouya.He

> من که پیام فرستادم به نبض دانشجو شاید اونا پیگیری کنن


اگه میشه ایدی که بهش پیام دادید رو بگید که چمد نفر دیگه از بچه های این تایپک بگند بهنشون اگه تعداد زیاد بهشون بگن حتما پیگیری میکنن

----------


## mohsenda

کانال رسمی نبض دانشجو [تنها برنامه تلویزیونی برای دانشجویان و دانشگاهیان]

  ارتباط با برنامه، پیشنهاد سوژه، ارسال فیلم و عکس از مشکلات و حتی دستاوردهای دانشگاه ها 
از طریق @nabzedaneshjoo_admin

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام احتمالا تا 6 بهمن ماه نتایج رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز تکمیل ظرفیت در سایت سازمان سنجش قرار خواهد گرفت .

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام احتمالا تا 6 بهمن ماه نتایج رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز تکمیل ظرفیت در سایت سازمان سنجش قرار خواهد گرفت .


از کجا فهمیدین؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> از کجا فهمیدین؟


پارسال 6 بهمن اعلام کردن (نیمه متمرکز) 

 امسال احتمالا میخوان متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز هارو باهم اعلام کنن

----------


## Reza.k

> پارسال 6 بهمن اعلام کردن (نیمه متمرکز) 
> 
>  امسال احتمالا میخوان متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز هارو باهم اعلام کنن


 سلام. آره احتمالا امسالم همین حدوداست چون ثبتنام علوم پزشکی ارتش از 16 بهمنه.پس max دیگه تا هفته اول بهمن باید نیمه متمرکزا بیاد

----------


## Amiiin

سراسری اومد بالا توی sanjesh.org :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Pouya.He

ضد حال زدن[emoji26] 
برا اطلاعیه ثبت نام دانشگاه امام صادق بود

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ضد حال زدن[emoji26] 
> برا اطلاعیه ثبت نام دانشگاه امام صادق بود


بله اما احتمالا از این به بعد تمرکز سنجش یکضرب روی سراسری خواهد بود تا روز ثبت نام کنکور !  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی ممکنه هفته اول بهمن جوابا بیاد؟؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> یعنی ممکنه هفته اول بهمن جوابا بیاد؟؟؟؟


شاید هفته بعد متمرکز هارو بذارن

----------


## m.m.m.m

خدا کنه بزارن
دیگه حالم داره بهم میخوره
عصبانیممممممممممممم شدیددددددد

----------


## mohsenda



----------


## Pouya.He

> 


جالبه قبلا ب من گفته بودن تا آخر دی

----------


## elL

جالبه که میگن احتمالا نیمه ی اول بهمن ماه
دیگه احتمالا چیه مثلا میخواد اسفند بیاد میگه احتمالا؟
حتما عید بچه ها کلاس میشینن

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> من اطمینان دارم به یاری مسئولان تا آخر اسفند اعلام میکن.اصلا نگران نباشید:troll (5)::troll (5):


عجب پیش بینی کردم یعنی هشت پا جام جهانیم مثل من نیست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## elL

وای خداااااااا
چه میشه هفته ی بعد بیاد
تا کی بمونیم اخه؟ :Y (727):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):

----------


## legendmat

> 


شورشو در آوردن

با خودشون فکر کردن چون زمان معین نداره هر وقت دلشون بخواد میتونن نتیجه بدن. نمیدونن که خیلیا دارن متحمل ضررای مالی و روانی( :Yahoo (75): ) میشن بخاطر این سهل انگاری

----------


## Amiiin

خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلاممممممممممممم
نمیدونم چرا ولی ی حسی بهم میگه این هفته نتایج میاددددددددد
سنجش که هیچوقت مطمعن حرف نمیزنه
ممکنه این هفته همه چی مشخص بشه و از هفته دیگه ثبت نام باشه
نظر شما چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zahra777

> سلاممممممممممممم
> نمیدونم چرا ولی ی حسی بهم میگه این هفته نتایج میاددددددددد
> سنجش که هیچوقت مطمعن حرف نمیزنه
> ممکنه این هفته همه چی مشخص بشه و از هفته دیگه ثبت نام باشه
> نظر شما چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عزیزم منم امیدوارم 
اما فقط اینو میدونم که اگه قبول نشم خیلی اوضاع وحشتناک می شه
به این هم فکر کردی که اگه قبول نشی چی میشه؟
من کلا به بهانه ی همین تکمیل دوماهه هیچ کاری نکردم قبلشم می گفتم هنو زوده عملا صفرم :Yahoo (2): 
دعا کنید منم اگه صلاحه قبول شم

----------


## Pouya.He

یکی از بچه ها زنگ زده بود روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش سوال پرسیده بود و اونها گفته بودن نتایج تا آخر دی میاد نهایتا تا هفته اول بهمن حالا درستی یا دروغ بودنشو نمیدونم
یکی از بچه های تایپک لطفا زنگ بزنه بپرسه 
021_42163
ولی فک کنم دیگه این انتظار برای اعلام نتایج داره  به آخر میرسه[emoji52]

----------


## sajjadj766

اگر میخواین در این رابطه اعتراض کنید که نتایج رو زودتر اعلام کنن بهترین کار ممکن تماس با این شمارست  و  آدرسی که امروز گرفتم. زنگ بزنین بگید ما دانشجوییم نتایج رو زودتر اعلام نکنن شهریه و..... باید بپردازیم حالا به هر نحوی که متقاعد بشن. نتایج مطمئنا تا هفته ی اول بهمن ماه نمیاد 
* تلفن: 82231000* الي 1 ادرس: تهران - منطقه 2 - شهرك قدس (غرب) - فاز 2 - خ. هرمزان - نبش خيابان پيروزان جنوبي

----------


## elL

واییییییی حالا چیکار کنیم؟ :40: 
ینی تا هفته ی اول بهمنم نمیاد؟ :Y (461): 
بعد کی وقت ثبت نام میدن؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

**

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
کسی زنگ نزد ب سنجش؟؟؟؟
بنظرتون امکانش هس این هفته بیاد؟؟؟؟تو سایت سنجش قسمت سراسری که حسااااابی اومده بالا
من ک میگم همین هفته میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## S A E E D

مطمئنن جوابا تا قبل از شروع ترم تحصیلی جدید میاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## S A E E D

یعنی امیدوارم ک بیاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S A E E D

یعنی امکانش هست ک نیاد؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی امکانش هست ک نیاد؟


جفت متمرکزا و نیمه متمرکزا آخرای هفته اول بهمن میاد

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام
> کسی زنگ نزد ب سنجش؟؟؟؟
> بنظرتون امکانش هس این هفته بیاد؟؟؟؟تو سایت سنجش قسمت سراسری که حسااااابی اومده بالا
> من ک میگم همین هفته میاد


به من گفتن تو مرحله پردازش برای قرار گرفتن روی سایت هست و ماکسیمم تا آخر هفته اول بهمن میاد

----------


## S A E E D

> جفت متمرکزا و نیمه متمرکزا آخرای هفته اول بهمن میاد


اره داداش.تا قبل شروع ترم بهمن بایستی بیاد جوابه
منطقیش هم همینه

البته اینا منطق حالیشون بود،انقد ملت رو معطل نمی زاشتن
هیچی بعید نیس تو این مخروبه
خودتونو واسه شرایط سخت اماده کنید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## zahra777

انشاالله همین هفته میاد دیگه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sajjadj766

> به من گفتن تو مرحله پردازش برای قرار گرفتن روی سایت هست و ماکسیمم تا آخر هفته اول بهمن میاد


من خودم وقت نکردم زنگ بزنم ولی حتما فردا زنگ میزنم یه چیزایی از زیر زبونشون میکشم.........  حالا چی میگفت؟؟؟ آخه پردازش توی یه سایت که کمتر از 2 روز طول میکشه....  اینا خودشون نمیدونن چند چندن با خودشون  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> من خودم وقت نکردم زنگ بزنم ولی حتما فردا زنگ میزنم یه چیزایی از زیر زبونشون میکشم.........  حالا چی میگفت؟؟؟ آخه پردازش توی یه سایت که کمتر از 2 روز طول میکشه....  اینا خودشون نمیدونن چند چندن با خودشون


جواب سربالا میدن 
واقعا دیگه رو اعصابن
یک بار دیگه چند ساعت بعد زنگ زدم گفتن تا چند روز آینده
[emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58]

----------


## sajjadj766

> سلام
> کسی زنگ نزد ب سنجش؟؟؟؟
> بنظرتون امکانش هس این هفته بیاد؟؟؟؟تو سایت سنجش قسمت سراسری که حسااااابی اومده بالا
> من ک میگم همین هفته میاد


*به خاطر ثبت نام دانشگاه امام صادق هست که اطلاعیه داده بودن*

----------


## sajjadj766

> جفت متمرکزا و نیمه متمرکزا آخرای هفته اول بهمن میاد


نتایج نیمه متمرکز ها رو که تو اطلاعیه نیمه دوم بهمن ماه اعلام کردن. سال قبل نتایج رو گفته بودن دهه اول بهمن ماه که 6 ام بهمن اعلام کردن امسال گفتن  نیمه دوم بهمن ماه یعنی تو خوشبینانه ترین حالت میشه گفت 10 ام به بعد میاد

----------


## sajjadj766

> جواب سربالا میدن 
> واقعا دیگه رو اعصابن
> یک بار دیگه چند ساعت بعد زنگ زدم گفتن تا چند روز آینده
> [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58]


خب یه چیزی رو بهونه میکردی دیگه میگفتی ما ثبت نام داریم  باید شهریه بدیم و فلان و...... بلکه یه چیزی از دهنش میکشیدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pouya.He

> خب یه چیزی رو بهونه میکردی دیگه میگفتی ما ثبت نام داریم  باید شهریه بدیم و فلان و...... بلکه یه چیزی از دهنش میکشیدی


[emoji23] [emoji23]  تلفنو گذاشتم ب جد و ابادشون واسه علاف کرنمون فوش دادم باو
دیگه اعصاب نذاشتن
شیطونه میگه برم تو سازمان پاسخگوی فوششون بدم[emoji58] 
انقدر کفریم ازشون

----------


## sajjadj766

> [emoji23] [emoji23]  تلفنو گذاشتم ب جد و ابادشون واسه علاف کرنمون فوش دادم باو
> دیگه اعصاب نذاشتن
> شیطونه میگه برم تو سازمان پاسخگوی فوششون بدم[emoji58] 
> انقدر کفریم ازشون


میاد خب به اعصابت مسلط باش  من که برای گذر از این زمان به کتاب پناه بردم لااقل فکرم مشغول شه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zahra777

> میاد خب به اعصابت مسلط باش  من که برای گذر از این زمان به کتاب پناه بردم لااقل فکرم مشغول شه


شما بهترین کارو انجام میدی

----------


## m.m.m.m

امتحانای دانشگاه کی تموم میشه؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> امتحانای دانشگاه کی تموم میشه؟


ما تا 6 بهمن امتحان داریم[emoji52]

----------


## elL

به نظر من که حتما تا قبل از 10 بهمن میاد چون وقتی از نیمه ی بهمن کلاسا شروع میشه و چن روز قبلشم وقت ثبت نام نمیشه که دیرتر از این بیاد ولی یه حسی بم میگه فردا یه چیزی میزنه در موردش واییییی چی میشه بگن :Yahoo (48):

----------


## sajjadj766

این* زمان هایی هست که توسط سازمان سنجش برای نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز  طی دوسال اخیر اعلام شده........ حالا فک کن برای این قبیل رشته ها گفتن نیمه دوم بهمن ماه خب قطعا 15 ام یا 15 ام به بعد میاددیگه*

----------


## elL

خب نمیدونم ولی حس میکنم این هفته میزنه یه چیزی 
اخه من نمیفهمم چه طوری انقد دیر میاد بعدا بچه ها از کی کلاس میشینن؟ :Y (463):

----------


## Pouya.He

حس میکنم فردا یه خبری میشه[emoji52]

----------


## Mojgan*M

منم ی ماه پیش حس میکردم قراره بیاد -__-

----------


## Pouya.He

خب آخه اینا نیمه متمرکزا بودن و همیشه تو بهمن ماه اعلام میشدن اما رشته های بدون مصاحبه یا همون متمرکز پارسال تو همون آذر ماه جوابش اعلام شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.m.m.m

خسته شدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## zahra777

> حس میکنم فردا یه خبری میشه[emoji52]


منم همچین حسی رو دقیقا دارم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## elL

> حس میکنم فردا یه خبری میشه[emoji52]



منم همین حسو دارم

----------


## sajjadj766

شاید البته شاید نتایج تکیل ظرفیت هارو کمی زودتر از نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز بزنن

کلاسا که شروعش از 22 بهمن به بعده.... زیاد به ورودیای جدید حساس نیستن پاش بیفته کلاسارو از اسفند هم برگزار میکنن

----------


## m.m.m.m

امیدوارم ی خبری بشه

----------


## elL

خدایا خواهش میکنم امروز سنجش بزنه یه چیزی درموردش خواااااااهشششش
 :Y (484):  :Y (484):  :Y (484):  :Y (484):  :Y (484):  :Y (484):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (58):  :Yahoo (58):  :Yahoo (58):  :Yahoo (58):  :11:  :11:

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji52] نمیخام ضد حال بزنم 
ولی احتمالا چیزی تو پیک سنجش نمیزارن در مورد تکمیل ظرفیت
پیک سنجش احتمالا درمورد آزمون کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور هست که 5 بهمن برگذار میشه[emoji58]

----------


## elL

> [emoji52] نمیخام ضد حال بزنم 
> ولی احتمالا چیزی تو پیک سنجش نمیزارن در مورد تکمیل ظرفیت
> پیک سنجش احتمالا درمورد آزمون کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور هست که 5 بهمن برگذار میشه[emoji58]


 
واااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااییییییییی  یییییییییییی نگید
تورو خدا اخه چرا همش ما اخریم؟ :Y (403):

----------


## elL

وایییییی اومد :5:  :15: 
ای خدا نههههههههههههههههههههههه :37:  :Y (590):  :Y (770):  :Y (770): 
 :32:  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):

----------


## Goodbye forever

آقا این چه وضعشه ؟؟؟ 

واقعا مسخرشو در آوردن!!! 

کنکور سراسری رو در عرض 1 ماه اعلام کردن !!! اونم کنکور سراسری اون همه شرکت کننده !!!

حالا واسه تکمیل ظرفیت الکی دارن کشش میدن !!! کافیه دو تا دکمه رو بزنه نتایج مارو روی سایت سنجش بذارن !!! واقعا که!!! همه چیزو که کامپیوتر تصحیح میکنه!!!

یعنی تا الانم نتونستن نتایج رو در بیارن !!!

واقعا که !!! چرا امسال اینجوریه ؟! پارسال در عرض دو سه هفته نتایج متمرکز هارو دادن اما امسال الان داره میشه 2 ماه !!! :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Goodbye forever

بزودی ثبت نام کنکور 96 شروع میشه!!!

پس کی میخواد بذاره این سنجش ؟!

----------


## Pouya.He

احتمالا بدون اطلاعیه یهو نتایج رو میزارن رو سایت [emoji52] 
امیدوار باشین
تایپک 84 صفحه شد حکایت همچنان باقیست......

----------


## zahra777

> آقا این چه وضعشه ؟؟؟ 
> 
> واقعا مسخرشو در آوردن!!! 
> 
> کنکور سراسری رو در عرض 1 ماه اعلام کردن !!! اونم کنکور سراسری اون همه شرکت کننده !!!
> 
> حالا واسه تکمیل ظرفیت الکی دارن کشش میدن !!! کافیه دو تا دکمه رو بزنه نتایج مارو روی سایت سنجش بذارن !!! واقعا که!!! همه چیزو که کامپیوتر تصحیح میکنه!!!
> 
> یعنی تا الانم نتونستن نتایج رو در بیارن !!!
> ...


هسته ی اتم هم می خواستند بشکافند انقدر طول نمی کشید :Y (770):

----------


## legendmat

> احتمالا بدون اطلاعیه یهو نتایج رو میزارن رو سایت [emoji52] 
> امیدوار باشین
> تایپک 84 صفحه شد حکایت همچنان باقیست......


همیشه اعلام نتایج نهایی یهوییه. بعدش درباره ثبت نام اطلاعیه میزنن.

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دوستان لطفا اینقد بیخود به خودتون استرس وارد نکنین
طبق تجربه دو سه سال پیش نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت هفته اول بهمن ماه اعلام میشه!
ولی این مسئولای بی مسئولیتی که میدونن نتایج رو حالا حالا ها اعلام نمیکنن، نباید بگن هفته آخر آذر که بچه ها اینقد الکی منتظر نمونن.

پ.ن: واقعا فکرشم نمیکردم که استارتر یه تاپیک بالای 80 صفحه ای باشم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amiiin

این تاپیک به ۱۰۰ صفحه میرسه آخر :-l

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elL


وایییییی اومد
ای خدا نههههههههههههههههههههههه



خدا بگم چیکارت کنه قلبم اومد تو دهنم فکر کردم نتایج اومده*

----------


## MN94

من دو سه هفته بود انجمن نیومده بودم الان که اومدم تاپیک بیست و خورده ای صفحه رفته جلو به نظر من روی همون حرف دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش حساب کنیم بهتره بالاخره نظم اونها توی امور بیشتره.کلی طول کشید همه اون صفحه های تاپیک بخونم.بعضی ها نوشته بودن فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکزه در حالی که متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص و فقط تربیت بدنی علوم ورزشی نیمه متمرکزه سپاه ارتشم و ... که نیمه متمرکزه در هر صورت من فکر میکنم حرف دانشگاه های سپاه و ارتش درسته و احتمالا همون نیمه دوم بهمن نتایج میاد.التماس دعا

----------


## m.m.m.m

هفته ی دیگه حتما میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> هفته ی دیگه حتما میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] معلوم نیس

----------


## elL

> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] معلوم نیس




یعنی هفته ی بعدم معلوم نیس؟
پس دیگه کی میخواد بیاد؟
دوشنبه ی هفته ی بعد میشه 4 بهمن :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> یعنی هفته ی بعدم معلوم نیس؟
> پس دیگه کی میخواد بیاد؟
> دوشنبه ی هفته ی بعد میشه 4 بهمن


سنجش معلوم نمیکنه
ولی من زمان ثبت نام ترم جدید دانشگاه ها رو رفتم تو سایتشون دیدم بیشترشون بین دهم تا شانزهم بهمن بود
همون احتمالا اواخر هفته اول بهمن ماه یا اوایل هفته دوم بهمن میاد[emoji26]

----------


## elL

> سنجش معلوم نمیکنه
> ولی من زمان ثبت نام ترم جدید دانشگاه ها رو رفتم تو سایتشون دیدم بیشترشون بین دهم تا شانزهم بهمن بود
> همون احتمالا اواخر هفته اول بهمن ماه یا اوایل هفته دوم بهمن میاد[emoji26]


اره درسته منم دیدم همینطوری زمان داره میره خدا کنه هممون قبول شیم اخرش پایان خوب واسه هممون باشه هیییییییییییییییی :Y (744):

----------


## elL

ینی هیچ کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد که زودتر نتیجه ها بیاد؟ :Y (456):

----------


## Pouya.He

> ینی هیچ کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد که زودتر نتیجه ها بیاد؟


من به برنامه نبض دانشجو پیام دادم گفتن پیگیری میکنند شماها هم پیام بدید اگه تعداد زیاد باشه زودتر پخش میکنند آیدی تلگرام برنامشون هم تو همین تایپک هست

من یه زمان فک میکردم نتایج تا آخر آذر میاد الان دی داره تموم میشه :/

----------


## sajjadj766

رفتم حرف دلتون رو زدم پاسخشون این بود

----------


## elL

امیدوارم این پاسخشون مثله بقیه ها نباشه

----------


## Pouya.He

بچه هااااااا
سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد نتایج دوشنبه 4 بهمن اعلام میشههه[emoji52] [emoji56]

----------


## Pouya.He

> وایییییییییییی جدی میگی؟


آره تو خبرگزاریا اومده خبرش

----------


## m.m.m.m

کی اعلام کرده؟کجا اعلام کرده؟؟؟/
جدی میگی؟


> بچه هااااااا
> سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد نتایج دوشنبه 4 بهمن اعلام میشههه[emoji52] [emoji56]

----------


## elL

> بچه هااااااا
> سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد نتایج دوشنبه 4 بهمن اعلام میشههه[emoji52] [emoji56]




تو خود سایت زدن؟
یا شما پرسیدین تو پاسخگویی؟

----------


## elL

واااااااااایییییییییی چه خبر خوبی خیلی خوشحالم :Y (605):  :Y (605):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (732):  :Y (732):  :Y (732):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):

----------


## m.m.m.m

از کجا مطمعن هستین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> از کجا مطمعن هستین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من قبلا به این خبرگذاری پیام داده بودم پیگیری کنند
و خبرگذاری معتبری هم هست
[emoji52]

----------


## elL

امیدوارم بعد از این همه انتظار هممون قبول شیم من واسه همه دعا میکنم  :11:  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (48):

----------


## Goodbye forever

ضمن آرزوي موفقيت‌‌ براي داوطلبان‌‌ گرامي‌ پيرو *اطلاعيه مورخ 95/9/24*،  بدين‌‌وسيله‌ به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي رشته‌هاي مختلف تحصيلي متمركز  و نيمه‌‌متمركز دانشگاهها  و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه  فرهنگيان و رشته‌هاي تحصيلي مقطع كارداني گروه آموزش پزشكي (پذيرش صرفاً  براساس سوابق تحصيلي) در مرحله تكميل ظرفيت آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395  مي‌رساند كه اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان رشته‌هاي مربوط *در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/11/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان به نشاني www.Sanjesh.org  اعلام خواهد شد. كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان مي‌بايست مطابق برنامه زماني مندرج در  اطلاعيه اعلام نتايج كه همزمان با اعلام اسامي منتشر خواهد شد براي انجام  مراحل ثبت‌نام به محل‌ قبولي خود مراجعه نمايند. روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Goodbye forever

زمان اعلام نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور 95 (متمرکز + غیرمتمرکز)

----------


## m.m.m.m

اینکه فقط برای بر اساس سوابق تحصیلیه
پس بقیش کی میاد


> زمان اعلام نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور 95 (متمرکز + غیرمتمرکز)

----------


## Pouya.He

> اینکه فقط برای بر اساس سوابق تحصیلیه
> پس بقیش کی میاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اای واقعا؟؟؟؟
یعنی دوشنبه جوابمون میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


>

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اینکه فقط برای بر اساس سوابق تحصیلیه
> پس بقیش کی میاد


این برای همش هست 

 *كليه داوطلبان متقاضي رشته‌هاي مختلف تحصيلي متمركز  و  نيمه‌‌متمركز دانشگاهها  و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه   فرهنگيان و رشته‌هاي تحصيلي مقطع كارداني گروه آموزش پزشكي (پذيرش صرفاً   براساس سوابق تحصيلي) در مرحله تكميل ظرفيت آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395   مي‌رساند* كه اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان رشته‌هاي مربوط *در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/11/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان به نشاني www.Sanjesh.org   اعلام خواهد شد. كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان مي‌بايست مطابق برنامه زماني مندرج  در  اطلاعيه اعلام نتايج كه همزمان با اعلام اسامي منتشر خواهد شد براي  انجام  مراحل ثبت‌نام به محل‌ قبولي خود مراجعه نمايند.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اای واقعا؟؟؟؟
> یعنی دوشنبه جوابمون میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله دوشنبه احتمالا از ساعت 16 به بعد روی سایت سنجش قرار میدن

----------


## m.m.m.m

یعنی دیگه جواب من که متمرکزم دوشنبه میااااااااااد؟
واااااااااااااااااااای بگو بخدا :Yahoo (4): 


> این برای همش هست 
> 
>  *كليه داوطلبان متقاضي رشته‌هاي مختلف تحصيلي متمركز  و  نيمه‌‌متمركز دانشگاهها  و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه   فرهنگيان و رشته‌هاي تحصيلي مقطع كارداني گروه آموزش پزشكي (پذيرش صرفاً   براساس سوابق تحصيلي) در مرحله تكميل ظرفيت آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395   مي‌رساند* كه اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان رشته‌هاي مربوط *در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/11/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان به نشاني www.Sanjesh.org   اعلام خواهد شد. كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان مي‌بايست مطابق برنامه زماني مندرج  در  اطلاعيه اعلام نتايج كه همزمان با اعلام اسامي منتشر خواهد شد براي  انجام  مراحل ثبت‌نام به محل‌ قبولي خود مراجعه نمايند.

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji52] من داشتم برا امتحان دانشگاه میخوندم الان این اطلاعیه اومد دیه حس درس خوندن پریددددد[emoji23]

----------


## zahra777

واااااای بچه ها دستتون درد نکنه پیگیری کردید 
ایشاالله اگه صلاحه هممون قبول بشیم 
برای منم دعا کنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

> یعنی دیگه جواب من که متمرکزم دوشنبه میااااااااااد؟
> واااااااااااااااااااای بگو بخدا


 :Yahoo (22):  ما که امیدواریم سنجش باز دبه در نیاره !!!

بچه ها میگم هر چی قبول شدین عکس بفرستین اینجا بذارین حتی مردود هم شدین بگین تا از حال هم خبردار بشیم  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m.m.m.m

وای من واقعا خوشحال شدم
ولی اگه زبونم لال دانشگاه قبول نشم خیلی شوک عجیبی بهم وارد میشه :Yahoo (2): 
استرس دارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Pouya.He

ایشالا هر کی هرجا دوس داره قبول بشه
برای همتون دعا میکنم 
دعام کنید[emoji26] [emoji120]

----------


## zahra777

> ما که امیدواریم سنجش باز دبه در نیاره !!!
> 
> بچه ها میگم هر چی قبول شدین عکس بفرستین اینجا بذارین حتی مردود هم شدین بگین تا از حال هم خبردار بشیم


حتما
منکه موافقم

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> امیدوارم بعد از این همه انتظار هممون قبول شیم من واسه همه دعا میکنم


نههههه من نمیخوام قبول شم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## m.m.m.m

سر نمازاتون دعام کنید
امیدوارم تک تک شما عزیزان قبول بشن :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Pouya.He

> نههههه من نمیخوام قبول شم


شما رو دعا میکنیم قبول نشید[emoji23]

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> شما رو دعا میکنیم قبول نشید[emoji23]


ای جااانم مرسی داشی <3  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی من به قسمت معتقدم، شاید قسمت این باشه که من قم قبول بشم و سال بعد کنکور ندم
شاید اتفاق خوبی اونجا در انتظارم باشه، شاید...  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

> ای جااانم مرسی داشی <3 
> 
> ولی من به قسمت معتقدم، شاید قسمت این باشه که من قم قبول بشم و سال بعد کنکور ندم
> شاید اتفاق خوبی اونجا در انتظارم باشه، شاید...


ایشالا هر چی صلاحه پیش بیاد برای همه[emoji120]

----------


## Amiiin

صلوات
ولی کاش شنبه اعلام میشد

----------


## Majid.V.Z

امیدوارم هرکی هر جا که دوس داره قبول شه
یا خدا خودت کمک کن اینجا قبول شم!!





دانشگاهش کوچیکه ولی هرچی که باشه از پیام نور خیلی خیلی بهتره!! مطمئنم

----------


## legendmat

خداروشکر بالاخره یه خبری شد. البته معمولا اطلاعیه نمیزدن. ولی لطف!!! کردن  ایندفعه زدن.

من که میدونم مردودم اما انشاالله همتون قبول میشین.

----------


## m.m.m.m

اصن باورم نمیشه دوشنبه جوابا میاد خخخخخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pouya.He

من که از همه وضعیتم بدتر شد....
اطلاعیه ک زدن دیگه درس دانشگاهو ول کردم
[emoji52] 
عاقا کسی میدونه میشه درس های پاس شده رو تطبیق کرد در صورت قبولی؟؟؟؟

----------


## elL

> نههههه من نمیخوام قبول شم




باشه واسه شما استثنا قائل میشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## elL

واااااااییییییییییییی باورم نمیشه اصصصصصلا هم خوشحالم هم استرس دارم
تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه ازادم زدن

----------


## m.m.m.m

توکل بخدا
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*www.sanjesh.org*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت رشته دارای شرایط خاص*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


من که از همه وضعیتم بدتر شد....
اطلاعیه ک زدن دیگه درس دانشگاهو ول کردم
[emoji52] 
عاقا کسی میدونه میشه درس های پاس شده رو تطبیق کرد در صورت قبولی؟؟؟؟


سلام..بله تطبیق میخوره از سراسری به سراسری تایید کارشناس اموزش و مدیر گروه..بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی تطبیق میدن حتما*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *
> 
> سلام..بله تطبیق میخوره از سراسری به سراسری تایید کارشناس اموزش و مدیر گروه..بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی تطبیق میدن حتما*


من دانشگاه فعلیم غیرانتفاییه به سراسری تطبیق نمیشه؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*فرقی نداره چ سراسری بخونی چ غیر انتفاعی مهم اینه واحد هات رو پاس کرده باشی و نمراتش خوب باشه تطبیق بزنی 
مثلا داداشم از سراسری ب غیر انتفاعی زد*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


من دانشگاه فعلیم غیرانتفاییه به سراسری تطبیق نمیشه؟


ایین نامه مطالعه شود

http://www.aletaha.ac.ir/uploads/%D8...D8%AF_5856.pdf*

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام بچه ها
بنطرتون من قبول میشم؟؟؟؟
حس ششم شما چی میگه؟
من خیلی استرس دارم
و
البته ی کوچولو حس خوب
دلداری ندینااااااااااااااا واقعا بگین حستون چیه...مرسی اه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> من احساس میکنم قبول نمیشم نمیتونم قبول نشدنمو تصورکنم ولی حسمم اینه
> خ نااراحت کنندس واقعا


من احساس میکنم توقبول میشی.احساس منم اشتباه نمیگه حالا برو خوشحال باش

----------


## Suicide

> من احساس میکنم قبول نمیشم نمیتونم قبول نشدنمو تصورکنم ولی حسمم اینه
> خ نااراحت کنندس واقعا


 :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> من احساس میکنم توقبول میشی.احساس منم اشتباه نمیگه حالا برو خوشحال باش


در مورد من چه احساسی داری؟ :/

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> در مورد من چه احساسی داری؟ :/


احساس مورد نظر دردسترس نمی باشد لطفا بعدا سوال فرمایید:troll (5)::troll (5):

----------


## Pouya.He

فقط سه روز دیگعععععع مونده تا تموم شدن بلاتکلیفی￼ 
این اظطرابی ک تکمیل ظرفیت ب من داد رو خوده کنکور نداد
////////////////////////////
فقط از خدا میخام این دوروز باقی مونده زودتر بگذره 
هرچی صلاحه پیش بیاد

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> احساس مورد نظر دردسترس نمی باشد لطفا بعدا سوال فرمایید:troll (5)::troll (5):


انشاالله که منفیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m.m.m.m

:Yahoo (110): ....

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
چقد اینجا خلوته...
سنجش اطلاعیه زده یعنی چی؟
یعنی جواب ما متمرکزا روز دوشنبه و نیمه مترکزا روز چهارشنبه میاد؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mahdi.T

نتایج نیمه متمرکزها ۶ بهمن میاد
اینم اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Goodbye forever

زمان اعلام نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور 95

----------


## sajjadj766

> نتایج نیمه متمرکزها ۶ بهمن میاد
> اینم اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور



عرضم محضر با سعادت شما که شما اشتباه متوجه این اطلاعیه شدین
این اطلاعیه مربوط به کسایی هست که مرداد ماه توی انتخاب رشتشون نیمه متمرکز ها رو زده بودن که نتایج این دسته از داوطلبان 6 ام بهمن ماه اعلام میشه مثل موسیقی نظامی،آموزش تربیت بدنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان و علوم ورزشی موسسات آموزش عالی 
اون افرادی هم که توی مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های نیمه متمرکز و متمرکز رو انتخاب کردن کما فی السابق نتایجشون همون 4 ام بهمن یعنی فردا میاد.

----------


## sajjadj766

> زمان اعلام نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور 95



دوست بزرگوار این اطلاعیه ای که صادر شده شامل رشته های تکمیل ظرفیت نمیشه. نتایج نیمه متمرکز و متمرکز  تکمیل ظرفیت همون 4 ام بهمن ماه میاد. لطفا عنوان تایپکتون رو هم اصلاح کنید. زنده باشید

----------


## sajjadj766

> سلام
> چقد اینجا خلوته...
> سنجش اطلاعیه زده یعنی چی؟
> یعنی جواب ما متمرکزا روز دوشنبه و نیمه مترکزا روز چهارشنبه میاد؟؟؟؟


نه همون دوشنبه میاد احتمالا یا ساعت 16 یا ساعت 20 فردا نتایج روی سایت بارگزاری بشه

----------


## Mahdi.T

> عرضم محضر با سعادت شما که شما اشتباه متوجه این اطلاعیه شدین
> این اطلاعیه مربوط به کسایی هست که مرداد ماه توی انتخاب رشتشون نیمه متمرکز ها رو زده بودن که نتایج این دسته از داوطلبان 6 ام بهمن ماه اعلام میشه مثل موسیقی نظامی،آموزش تربیت بدنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان و علوم ورزشی موسسات آموزش عالی 
> اون افرادی هم که توی مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت رشته های نیمه متمرکز و متمرکز رو انتخاب کردن کما فی السابق نتایجشون همون 4 ام بهمن یعنی فردا میاد.


استاد
مثل این که شنا بد متوجه شدی
من نگفتم تکمیل ظرفیت نیمه متمرکز
گفتم نیمه متمرکز
درضمن این رشته هایی که شما گفتی فقط بخشی از اون رشته هاست

----------


## sajjadj766

:Yahoo (45):  حرف شما متین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Reza.k

> استاد
> مثل این که شنا بد متوجه شدی
> من نگفتم تکمیل ظرفیت نیمه متمرکز
> گفتم نیمه متمرکز
> درضمن این رشته هایی که شما گفتی فقط بخشی از اون رشته هاست


سلام خوبی داداش؟
الان یعنی نیمه متمرکزا(ارتش و سپاه) 6 بهمن میاد؟یعنی فردا نمیاد دیگه؟درسته؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام آره دوستان این اطلاعیه جدید مربوط به نیمه متمرکزه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام آره دوستان این اطلاعیه جدید مربوط به نیمه متمرکزه


ای بابا....جوابا خیلی وقته آمادست ولی الکی دارن لفتش میدن!!
اینجا کیا نیمه متمرکز هستن و چه رشته ای؟

----------


## sajjadj766

اونایی که توی اواخر آبان انتخاب رشته کردن هر رشته ای رو انتخاب کرده باشن فردا نتایجش میاد  :Yahoo (1):  انشالله فردا همه تکمیل ظرفیتیا خبرای خوشی رو برامون بگم

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ای بابا....جوابا خیلی وقته آمادست ولی الکی دارن لفتش میدن!!
> اینجا کیا نیمه متمرکز هستن و چه رشته ای؟


آره بیخودی دارن کشش میدن ...

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام خوبی داداش؟
> الان یعنی نیمه متمرکزا(ارتش و سپاه) 6 بهمن میاد؟یعنی فردا نمیاد دیگه؟درسته؟


سلام
با این اطلاعیه ای که امروز دادن اینطور به نظر میاد

----------


## sajjadj766

> آره بیخودی دارن کشش میدن ...


بعضی وقتا باید بهشون حق داد واقعا مراحلی که طی میشه یه کم وقت گیر هستن.  گاهی اوقات هم علی رغم تاکید سنجش مجری های مصاحبه نتایج رو دیرتر از موعد ارسال میکنن برای همین یه کم زمان بر میشه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> بعضی وقتا باید بهشون حق داد واقعا مراحلی که طی میشه یه کم وقت گیر هستن.  گاهی اوقات هم علی رغم تاکید سنجش مجری های مصاحبه نتایج رو دیرتر از موعد ارسال میکنن برای همین یه کم زمان بر میشه


نه اصلا نمیشه حق داد ! شما حسابشو بکنین واسه کنکور سراسری کمتر از یک ماه نتایج رو گذاشتن!

حالا واسه تکمیل ظرفیت که در مقابل کنکور چیزی نیست چند ماه الان طول کشیده !!!  :Yahoo (22):  این یعنی دارن کم کاری میکنن!!! اونم واسه من که متمرکز زدم !!!

نه مصاحبه ای نه چیزی ولی چرا باید با غیر متمرکز ها باهم اعلام کنن!!! اصلا دلیلی وجود نداره!!!

هر ساله جدا از هم اعلام می کردن اما امسال دارن کم کاری میکنن!!!  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## zahra777

فرداااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بعد از اعلام نتایج امیدوارم حال هممون خوب باشه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> فرداااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بعد از اعلام نتایج امیدوارم حال هممون خوب باشه


 :Yahoo (99):  من که فکر نکنم قبول بشم  :Yahoo (4):  با 90 هزار تجربی روزانه زدم   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zahra777

> من که فکر نکنم قبول بشم  با 90 هزار تجربی روزانه زدم


برای خدا کاری نداره که قبول بشید
به هر حال من دعا میکنم اگه به صلاحه هممون قبول بشیم
منم اتفاقا امکان قبولیم 40-45 درصدی هست ولی خوب توکل بر خدا

----------


## Pouya.He

من ک میگم تایپک 100 صفحه میشه تا اعلام نتایج[emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## zahra777

> من ک میگم تایپک 100 صفحه میشه تا اعلام نتایج[emoji23] [emoji23]


فقط امیدوارم بدقولی نکنند :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Pouya.He

> فقط امیدوارم بدقولی نکنند


نع مطمئن باش وقتی اطلاعیه زدن دیگه بدقولی نمیکنن چون آبروشون میره:-\

----------


## Goodbye forever

بنظرتون فردا ساعت چند میذارن ؟ 4 عصر یا 6 شب ؟

----------


## Pouya.He

> بنظرتون فردا ساعت چند میذارن ؟ 4 عصر یا 6 شب ؟


من میگم آخر شب دوشنبه میاد

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام
شاید فردا صبح بیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pouya.He

من ک مطمنام نتایج بعد از پیک سنجش میاد 
باور کنین از سنجش بعید نیست نتایجو دوشنبه ساعت 23/59 دیقه شب بزاره رو سایت[emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## Goodbye forever

الان چه احساسی دارین ؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiiin

کاش صبح دیگه زده باشن

----------


## Reza.k

> من فرهنگیانم


ممنون.پزشکی و دندون و دارو چی؟کسی هست اینجا؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Reza.k


ممنون.پزشکی و دندون و دارو چی؟کسی هست اینجا؟


بین رشته ها دندون و دارو پزشکی نبود ک*

----------


## Reza.k

> *
> 
> بین رشته ها دندون و دارو پزشکی نبود ک*



منظورم نیمه متمرکزاست(برای ارتش و سپاه)

----------


## zahra777

> الان چه احساسی دارین ؟


فقط میخوام بگذرههههههههههه این ساعات :Yahoo (2):

----------


## RainBow

موفق باشین همگیتون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## m.m.m.m

من که امشب راحت میخوابم
حس میکنم فردا عصر جوابا میاد
 :Yahoo (110): 
شب بخیر :Yahoo (100): 
دعا یادتون نره :Yahoo (4): مرسی

----------


## m.m.m.m

سلام چرا کسی نی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام از سنجش خبری نشد؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

بالاخره روز موعود فرا رسید... خدایا به امید تو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Suicide

زیر نویس شبکه خبر نوشت ساعت 20 امشب اعلام میشه
 8 شب ...

----------


## _LuNa_

> زیر نویس شبکه خبر نوشت ساعت 20 امشب اعلام میشه
>  8 شب ...




ایشالا خبر قبولی بچه ها.... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sajjadj766

> ایشالا خبر قبولی بچه ها....


شما کدوم رشته هارو انتخاب کردين؟

Sent from my HTC Desire 820G PLUS dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## _LuNa_

> شما کدوم رشته هارو انتخاب کردين؟
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820G PLUS dual sim using Tapatalk




من امسال اولین کنکور منه :Yahoo (1): 


این تاپیکو گاهی میخونم ومیدونم بچه ها منتظر هستن تا ایشالا خبر موفقیتشون بیاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

بچه ها هر جا که قبول شدین اینجا بذارین

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> زیر نویس شبکه خبر نوشت ساعت 20 امشب اعلام میشه
>  8 شب ...




راس میگه اینم منبعش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Suicide

> راس میگه اینم منبعش


یه مرد هیچوقت دروغ نمیگه !!! :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا : دعا کنید آبجیم فرهنگیان قبول بشه ... شاید نتونم درکش کنم ولی میدونم که الان تو دلش چه آشوبی بر پاست ... خداجون خودت کمکش کن  :Y (518):

----------


## Pouya.He

7 ساعت تا تموم شدن بلاتکلیفی[emoji52] [emoji56]

----------


## m.m.m.m

من استرس دارم
دعا کنید قبول بشم :Y (636):

----------


## Goodbye forever

اگه قبول نشده باشین مینویسه "مردود"  :Yahoo (117): 

بعنوان نمونه :

----------


## Pouya.He

> اگه قبول نشده باشین مینویسه "مردود" 
> 
> بعنوان نمونه :


خدانصیب گرگ بیابون نکنه[emoji58]

----------


## zahra777

فکر کنم این تایپیک قبل اعلام نتایج به صفحه100میرسه😂
دارم میمیرم از استرس 
خواهرم میخواد منو ببره بیرون بگردیم ازین حالم در بیام
دیروزم به زور خواب زیاااد فکرو از خودم دور کردم
اقا پویا ایشالله هم دانشگاهی بشیم☺
5/5ساعت دیگر
برای منم دعا کنید

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> اگه قبول نشده باشین مینویسه "مردود" 
> 
> بعنوان نمونه :


ایشالله قسمت خودم بشه : |

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

بچه ها اینقد خودتونو نگران نکنین
خدایی نکرده قبول هم نشید دنیا به آخر نمیرسه
5 ماه دست نخورده وقت دارین و ایشالله به نتیجه دلخواهتون میرسین
همه چی رو بسپرین به دست خدا و سرنوشت...

----------


## Goodbye forever

حسین توکلی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار گروه جامعه خبرگزاری میزان گفت: بر اساس برنامه زمانی اعلام شده، اسامی تعداد 6 هزار و 970 نفر به عنوان پذیرفته شده نهایی هر یک از رشته های تحصیلی متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز در مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت آزمون سراسری سال 95 امروز اعلام می شود.

وی افزود: مقرر شده اسامی این افراد ساعت 20 امروز دوشنبه 4 بهمن ماه به روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار گیرد.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش کشور با تاکید بر لزوم مراجعه پذیرفته شدگان نهایی به محل قبولی خود در روزهای اعلام شده اظهارکرد: پذیرفته شدگان نهایی باید با به همراه داشتن مدارک لازم به شرح مندرج در بند "الف" اطلاعیه ای که به روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می گیرد برای ثبت نام در یکی از روزهای چهارشنبه 6 بهمن و یا شنبه 9 بهمن ماه به محل قبولی خود مراجعه کنند. 



توکلی ادامه داد: ضروری است پذیرفته شدگان نهایی پیش از مراجعه حضوری به محل قبولی، برای اطلاع از برنامه زمانی، مکانی و مدارک مورد نیاز به پایگاه دانشگاه و یا موسسه آموزش عالی مورد پذیرش خود مراجعه کنند. 
انتهای پیام/

----------


## Pouya.He

> حسین توکلی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار گروه جامعه خبرگزاری میزان گفت: بر اساس برنامه زمانی اعلام شده، اسامی تعداد 6 هزار و 970 نفر به عنوان پذیرفته شده نهایی هر یک از رشته های تحصیلی متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز در مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت آزمون سراسری سال 95 امروز اعلام می شود.
> 
> وی افزود: مقرر شده اسامی این افراد ساعت 20 امروز دوشنبه 4 بهمن ماه به روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار گیرد.
> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش کشور با تاکید بر لزوم مراجعه پذیرفته شدگان نهایی به محل قبولی خود در روزهای اعلام شده اظهارکرد: پذیرفته شدگان نهایی باید با به همراه داشتن مدارک لازم به شرح مندرج در بند "الف" اطلاعیه ای که به روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می گیرد برای ثبت نام در یکی از روزهای چهارشنبه 6 بهمن و یا شنبه 9 بهمن ماه به محل قبولی خود مراجعه کنند. 
> 
> 
> 
> توکلی ادامه داد: ضروری است پذیرفته شدگان نهایی پیش از مراجعه حضوری به محل قبولی، برای اطلاع از برنامه زمانی، مکانی و مدارک مورد نیاز به پایگاه دانشگاه و یا موسسه آموزش عالی مورد پذیرش خود مراجعه کنند. 
> انتهای پیام/


قبلا گفته بودن 13 هزار نفر پذیرفته میشن :-\

----------


## m.m.m.m

صلوات :Yahoo (19):

----------


## m.m.m.m

وای جوابا اومد
برید تو سایت سنجش خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## m.m.m.m

کجایین بچه ها؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Pouya.He

من جرعت ندارم بازش کنم[emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## محبوبه21

نتایج اومدن

----------


## m.m.m.m

اصن باز نمیشه 


> من جرعت ندارم بازش کنم[emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## Pouya.He

> اصن باز نمیشه


[emoji52]  اره باز نشد

----------


## m.m.m.m

چرا صفحه اصلی نمیاد که باید مشخصات رو زد؟

----------


## Pouya.He

ماله شما هم اینطوریه؟

----------


## m.m.m.m

چرا اینجوریه؟

----------


## Pouya.He

موردم از اظطراب [emoji46]

----------


## محبوبه21

:Yahoo (68):  :Y (659):  :Y (450):

----------


## m.m.m.m

حالم بده :Yahoo (114):

----------


## محبوبه21

خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا :Y (503):

----------


## Pouya.He

به نظر شما هدف سنجش از این کار چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (388):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*بچه ها چی شده؟*

----------


## m.m.m.m

جوابا اومده اما صفحش باز نمیشه


> *بچه ها چی شده؟*

----------


## Pouya.He

نتایج رو سایت اومده ولی باز نمیشه :Y (395):

----------


## m.m.m.m

من که اصن هیچی نمیفهمم  :Yahoo (2): 


> به نظر شما هدف سنجش از این کار چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeedt

قصد خاصی نداره سنجش :Yahoo (4): ) مشکل سخت افزاریه درست میشه نیم ساعت یه ساعت دیگه

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*اره منم زدم باز نشد*

----------


## Pouya.He

فک کنم همون ساعت 8 شب باز شه  :Y (406):

----------


## m.m.m.m

15 کاربر در حال مشاهده

----------


## Pouya.He

نشد یه کارو سنجش درست حسابی بکنه :Y (561):

----------


## m.m.m.m

محاله تا 8شب طولش بدن

----------


## Goodbye forever

بچه ها جواب ها اومد ها !!!

----------


## Goodbye forever

واسه من باز نمیشه

----------


## m.m.m.m

باز نمیشه که :Yahoo (77): 


> بچه ها جواب ها اومد ها !!!

----------


## Goodbye forever

بدين‌وسيله از داوطلباني كه اسامي آنها به  عنوان قبول نهايي هر يك از رشتههاي تحصيلي متمركز و نيمه‌‌متمركـز در  مرحله تكميل ظرفيت آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 در سايت اين سازمان به آدرس www.Sanjesh.org اعلام شده است، دعوت مي‌نمايد كه با همراه داشتن مدارك به شرح ذيل براي ثبت‌نام* در يكي از روزهاي چهار‌شنبه  95/11/6 و يا شنبه مورخ 95/11/9*  به موسسه محل قبولي خود مراجعه نمايند، بديهي است عدم مراجعه به موقع  پذيرفته‌شدگان براي ثبت‌نام به منزله انصراف قطعي از تحصيل آنها تلقي خواهد  شد. 

*تذكر مهم:* كليه  پذيرفته‌شدگان لازم است قبل از مراجعه حضوري به دانشگاه و يا موسسه محل  قبولي خود براي اطلاع از برنامه زماني، مكان، مدارك مورد نياز و نحوه  مراجعه خود جهت ثبت‌نام، به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني موسسه محل قبولي ذيربط  مراجعه نمايند. در صورتي كه زمان خاصي از سوي دانشگاهها و موسسات براي  ثبت‌نام اعلام نشده باشد داوطلبان مي‌بايست در يكي از روزهاي فوق براي  ثبت‌نام مراجعه نمايند.

*الف- مداركي كه پذيرفته‌شدگان لازم است به هنگام ثبت‌نام ارائه نمايند:

*
 1- كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان بايد داراي يكي از  مدارك پايان دوره كارداني (فوق ديپلم) و يا گواهينامه دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي يا  ديپلم چهارساله نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه (داراي بخش و شهر محل اخذ مدرك)  باشند و با در نظر داشتن ضوابط تاريخ اخذ مدرك تحصيلي كه قبلاً در دفترچه  راهنماي انتخاب رشته هاي تحصيلي ( دفترچه شماره 2) به اطلاع رسيده براي  ثبت‌نام به موسسه محل قبولي مراجعه نمايند.

 2- اصل مدرك و يا گواهي تحصيلي پايان دوره  متوسطه و دو سال ما قبل آن براي كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان اعم از نظام جديد و يا  نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه با مهر و امضاء مدير دبيرستان يا هنرستان به  انضمام تصوير آن كه بخش و شهر محل اخذ مدرك تحصيلي در آن مشخص باشد. 3- اصل  و يا گواهي مدرك پايان دوره كارداني پيوسته آموزشكده هاي فني و حرفهاي  براي پذيرفته شدگان داراي مدرك مذكور با قيد تاريخ اخذ مدرك كارداني* (حداكثر تا تاريخ 95/6/31)* به  انضمام تصوير آن، همچنين اصل و يا گواهي ديپلم متوسطه، سال ما قبل ديپلم و  دو سال ماقبل ديپلم با مهر و امضاء مدير دبيرستان و يا هنرستان كه بخش و  شهر محل اخذ ديپلم و سال ما قبل ديپلم و دو سال ماقبل ديپلم در آن مشخص شده  باشد، به انضمام يك برگ تصوير آن.

 4- اصل شناسنامه و كارت ملي و دو سري كپي از آنان.

 5- شش قطعه عكس 4×3 تمام رخ تهيه شده در  سال جاري (پذيرفته شدگان مرد كه براي آنان معافيت تحصيلي درخواست مي‌گردد  لازم است دوازده قطعه عكس همراه داشته باشند). 

 6- معرفي نامه رسمي از ستاد مشترك‌ سپاه  ‌پاسداران‌ انقلاب ‌اسلامي‌ و يا وزارت جهاد كشاورزي با امضاء و مهر هر يك  از رؤساي ارگان‌هاي مذكور.

 7- آن دسته از داوطلبان شاهد و ايثارگر كه  با سهميه‌هاي بنياد شهيد و امور ايثارگران و يا ستاد كل نيروهاي مسلح  پذيرفته شده‌اند در زمان ‌ثبت‌نام، ملزم به ارائه فرم ‌و يا مدركي ‌در  رابطه‌ با‌ تاييد سهميه ثبت‌نامي ‌خويش‌ نمي‌باشند. ‌چنانچه ‌سهميه‌  پذيرفته‌شده‌اي حسب مورد از سوي‌ ‌بنياد شهيد و امور ايثارگران و يا ستاد  كل نيروهاي مسلح ‌مورد تاييد قرار نگيرد از تحصيل وي ممانعت بعمل خواهد  آمد.

 8- مدركي كه وضعيت نظام وظيفه آنها را با  توجه شرايط مربوط به مقررات وظيفه عمومي مندرج در صفحه 35 دفترچه راهنماي  شماره يك آزمون سراسري سال 1395 مشخص كند (براي برادران).

 9- اصل حكم مرخصي سالانه يا موافقت كتبي و بدون قيد و شرط سازمان متبوع براي كارمندان.

 10-* با توجه به بخشنامه 221446/460 مورخ 91/10/18* رياست‌  محترم‌ مركز سنجش آموزش ‌و پرورش كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان مي‌بايست به همراه  تصويرگواهي پيش‌دانشگاهي خود به دفاتر پيشخوان دولت مراجعه و درخواست  تاييديه‌ي تحصيلي (ارزش تحصيلي) از اداره آموزش ‌و پرورش محل تحصيل خود را  نمايند و رسيد مربوط را در زمان ثبت‌نام به دانشگاه ارائه دهند. كليه  پذيرفته‌شدگان حتماً عنوان رشته قبولي و عنوان و آدرس دانشگاه محل قبولي  خود را در زمان تكميل فرم در دفاتر پيشخوان اعلام نمايند.

 11-ارائه اصل كارنامه تحصيلي ديپلم متوسطه  نظام جديد با امضاء و ممهور به مهر دبيرستان يا سازمان آموزش پرورش براي  ديپلمه‌هاي نظام جديدآموزش متوسطه (رياضي‌فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و  علوم و معارف اسلامي) سال‌هاي 1385 به بعد كه امتحانات آنان به صورت كتبي و  سراسري برگزار شده است در هنگام ثبت‌نام ضروري مي‌باشد. 

 12- اصل كارنامه تحصيلي دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي  (رياضي ‌فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر) در  هر يك ‌از سال‌هاي 1391 الي 1395 با امضاء و مهر دبيرستان يا سازمان آموزش و  پرورش.

*ب- تذكرات مهم در رابطه اعلام اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي:* 1- داوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان  پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي هر يك از رشتههاي تحصيلي متمركز و نيمه‌‌متمركـز در  مرحله تكميل ظرفيت آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 اعلام گرديده است، چنانچه جزء  پذيرفته‌شدگان رشته متمركز آزمون سراسري سال1395 نيز باشند، برابر ضوابط  اعلام شده قبولي آنان در رشته متمركز لغو شده و منحصراً مي‌بايست در رشته  پذيرفته‌شده متمركز و يا نيمه متمركز (قبولي جديد) ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل  دهند و با آنان همانند دانشجوي انتقالي رفتار خواهد شد. 2- براي پذيرفته‌شدگان مرحله تكميل ظرفيت  دوره هاي روزانه رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يا نيمه متمركز يك نوبت از  حداكثر دو نوبت قبولي منظور خواهد شد. 3- داوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان  پذيرفته‌شده نهايي دورههاي روزانه درج گرديده، خواه در مؤسسه آموزش عالي  ذيربط ثبت‌نام نمايند و يا ننمايند، حق شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 را  نخواهند داشت. 4- گزينش رشته‌‌هاي‌ تحصيلي نيمه‌‌متمركـز  دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزشعالي از بين داوطلباني كه در مراحل مصاحبه،  معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش شركت نموده و از سوي آن موسسه واجد شرايط براي  گزينش نهايي اعلام شده اند با در نظر داشتن نمره علمي زيرگروه رشته مذكور  انجام شده است، لذا داوطلباني كه در مراحل مصاحبه شركت نموده ولي اسامي  آنان به عنوان پذيرفته‌شده نهايي اعلام نشده است، يا مردود مراحل مصاحبه  بودند و يا در گزينش نهايي مردود علمي در مقايسه با ساير پذيرفته‌شدگان  نهايي شناخته شدهاند. 

 5- به اطلاع آن دسته از داوطلباني كه در  زمان اعلام نتايج نهايي بجاي كد رشته قبولي و يا علاوه بر كد رشته محل  قبولي متمركز براي آنان يكي از كدهاي *11 (دانشگاه فرهنگيان)،* *21 (دانشگاه علوم‌پزشكي بقيه‌الله«عج»)،* *26 (رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه شهيد مطهري)* و *25 (رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه علوم دريايي امام خميني«ره»- نوشهر)* اعلام  گرديده، مي‌رساند با توجه به اولويت كد رشته محل انتخابي، اين افراد در  رديف معرفي‌شدگان چندبرابر ظرفيت براي انجام مصاحبه و ساير مراحل گزينش در  رشته‌هاي تحصيلي انتخابي قرار گرفته‌اند و مي‌بايست در صورت تمايل به منظور  اطلاع از برنامه‌زماني انجام مراحل مصاحبه و گزينش* از روز چهارشنبه مورخ 95/11/6* به سايت موسسه معرفي‌شده مراجعه نمايند.

 داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سوالات خود را  درخصوص موضوعات فوق حداكثر تا تاريخ 95/11/20 از سيستم پاسخگويي اينترنتي  مندرج در سايت اين سازمان به نشاني www.Sanjesh.org  ارسال نموده و يا با  شماره‌ تلفن  42163  (پيش شماره 021) تماس حاصل  نمايند. از مراجعه حضوري خودداري شود. به سوالات مطرح شده و يا درخواستهاي  واصله بعد از تاريخ فوق ترتيب اثر داده نخواهد شد.

----------


## m.m.m.m

مگه صفحه شما باز شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> مگه صفحه شما باز شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه هنوز واسه کسی باز نشده فکر کنم ؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

بچه ها نتایجتون رو عکس بکشین بذارین

----------


## Pouya.He

باز نمیشه :/

----------


## Goodbye forever

*You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.*شما اجازه دسترسی به این قسمت را ندارید !!!

----------


## m.m.m.m

وووووووووووووووی چرا باز نمیشه

----------


## Goodbye forever

پس بقیه چرا حرف نمیزنن ؟

 				در حال حاضر 25 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (12 کاربر و 13 مهمان)

*Goodbye forever*،*aalirezaa1376*،*edward71*،*Fatemeh4247*،*m.m.m.m*،*Pouya.He*،*rooh*،*Saeedt*،*Sir William*

----------


## Saeedt

این خطا موقعی نشون داده میشه ک نخوان کسی وارد صفحه شه مثلا اینجا نتایج برای کسی باز شه به هر دلیلی...قبلا دیده بودم این رو از سنجش ولی سریع لینک رو برمیداشت و مجدد میزاشت سالمش رو  ولی الان لینک هست نیم ساعته و این خطا هم ... :Yahoo (75):

----------


## m.m.m.m

حالا چی میشه

----------


## edward71

دوستان من از طرف داداشم اینجام ها خودش سر جلسه امتحانه دانشگاه آزاد

----------


## Saeedt

از این بابت انصافا دانشگاه ازاد کارش درسته دقیقا میگه کی همون تاریخو ساعت و حتی دقیقه نتایج رو سایته ...

----------


## Pouya.He

تایپک 100 صفحه شددددددددددددد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## m.m.m.m

پس کی باز میشه

----------


## Pouya.He

> پس کی باز میشه


ساخت 8 شب

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Goodbye forever


پس بقیه چرا حرف نمیزنن ؟

 				در حال حاضر 25 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (12 کاربر و 13 مهمان)

Goodbye forever،aalirezaa1376،edward71،Fatemeh4247،m.m.m.m،Pouya.He،rooh،Saeedt،Sir William


خب چی بگیم بدبختی ک جار زدنی نیس*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pouya.He


تایپک 100 صفحه شددددددددددددد


۲۰۰ نشه صلوات*

----------


## sajjadj766

من فک میکردم برای من باز نمیشه میخواستم بزنم سیستمو داغون کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiiin

وای یه ساعته قلبم تو دهنمه :-l

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *
> 
> خب چی بگیم بدبختی ک جار زدنی نیس*


 :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (101): 
 :Y (461): 
هنوزم نیومده چرا؟!

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Goodbye forever





هنوزم نیومده چرا؟!


 نیومده : نمیدونم حتمن میخوان همه جمع بشن تو سایت حادثه منا ۲ رو بسازن*

----------


## Mr.amp98

> خدانصیب گرگ بیابون نکنه[emoji58]


خدا اینو امسال نصیب ما کرد. خیلی دردناکه

----------


## Pouya.He

آدم یا باید یه کارو نکنه یا میکنه کامل بکنه :/
 یعنی چی آخه الان نصفه و نیمه گزاشتن تو سایتشون
ولی فک کنم ساعت 8 شب بزارن چون از قبل گفتن

----------


## Goodbye forever

مگه کارکنان سنجش شبا نمیخوابن؟ الان هم ادم میشینه؟ خب دکمشو بزنه ببینیم دیگه

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*بریم نماز مون رو بخونیم حداقل ی کار مفید انجام بدیم 
بچه ها التماس دعا برا من دعا کنید 
حوصله پشت کنکور ندارم*

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> *بریم نماز مون رو بخونیم حداقل ی کار مفید انجام بدیم 
> بچه ها التماس دعا برا من دعا کنید 
> حوصله پشت کنکور ندارم*


کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد:troll (5):.باشه از آمون بزرگ میخوام یه کاری برات بکنه

----------


## joozef

چرا الكي جو ميديد ؟ 
سرور شلوغه باز نميكنه 
يه سري ها از من و شما بيكارتر بودن، زودتر رفتن تو سايت
سرور جواب نميده الان !

----------


## -ava-

حالا که گذاشتن چرا ارور میده

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> حالا که گذاشتن چرا ارور میده


بابا اونا گفتن ساعت8 حالا اینو اصلا برا نما گذاشتن!!! شما ساعت8برین

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> حوصلم سررف 
> 
> امشب شب بدی میشه


تو بزار نتایجو ببینی شاید امشب شب خوبیم بشه از خوشحالی خوابت نبره.من با رتبه کارت شارژ همه پزشکیا ودمپزشکیا رو انتخاب کردم بعدم اینقدر امیدوارم که نه گو!!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Majid.V.Z

بچه‌ها ساعت ۸ جواب میاد؟

----------


## Amiiin

چرا نمیاد پس اه :Yahoo (42):

----------


## Amiiin

> بچه‌ها ساعت ۸ جواب میاد؟


اینطور گفتن

----------


## negar~

> تو بزار نتایجو ببینی شاید امشب شب خوبیم بشه از خوشحالی خوابت نبره.من با رتبه کارت شارژ همه پزشکیا ودمپزشکیا رو انتخاب کردم بعدم اینقدر امیدوارم که نه گو!!


سراسری؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 

پرستاری نداشت مگه نه؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Majid.V.Z

بچه‌ها باورتون میشه اصلا استرس ندارم؟؟کاملا بی‌حسِ بی‌حسَم

----------


## somi

> تو بزار نتایجو ببینی شاید امشب شب خوبیم بشه از خوشحالی خوابت نبره.من با رتبه کارت شارژ همه پزشکیا ودمپزشکیا رو انتخاب کردم بعدم اینقدر امیدوارم که نه گو!!


 :Yahoo (77): تو مگ اولین کنکورت امسال نمیشه؟
مرررسی خداکنه :Yahoo (2): +مرسی از درخواست
حس برعکس این اهنگو دارم
I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's gonna
Be a good night That tonight's gonna be a good, good night
A feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's gonna be a
Good night That tonight's gonna be a good, good night
A feeling, woohoo, that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's
بد بد بد نایت :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Suicide

> تو مگ اولین کنکورت امسال نمیشه؟
> مرررسی خداکنه+مرسی از درخواست
> حس برعکس این اهنگو دارم
> I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's gonna
> Be a good night That tonight's gonna be a good, good night
> A feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's gonna be a
> Good night That tonight's gonna be a good, good night
> A feeling, woohoo, that tonight's gonna be a good night That tonight's
> بد بد بد نایت


 :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75): 
حق داری استرس داشته باشی ... نگران باشی ...

اما اینکه بگی امشب شب بدی میشه ! *نه* !

----------


## Pouya.He

من نمیدونم چرا استرس گرفتمممم
 برا کنکور ریلکس بودم نمیدونم چرا الان استرس دارم :/
کمتر از دوساعت تا تموم شدن بلاتکلیفی مونده  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## elL

واااااااااااااییییییییییی  ییییی خدا چرا اینا با ما اینطوری میکنن
میخواستن جوابارو ساعت 8 بدن دیگه چرا الان زدن؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

ساعت هفت اخبار شبکه یک پخش شد

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> ساعت هفت اخبار شبکه یک پخش شد


خب چی گفت؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

تازه شروع شد

----------


## Majid.V.Z

آقا فکر کنم سنجش گند زده تو سرور و سایتش و به روشم نمیاره

----------


## Goodbye forever

بچه ها درست کردن

----------


## legendmat

دوستان سایت باز شد برید نگاه کنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

درست شد اینم لینکش
http://result2.sanjesh.org/RSSar9511Takmil/

----------


## DR.MAM

*سربازی قبول شدم*

----------


## legendmat

پیشبینیم دقیق بود

----------


## elL

مردود

----------


## Goodbye forever

*من که فعلا جرات نگاه کردن ندارم ، کسی الان نگاه کرده چی قبول شدین ؟؟
*

----------


## Suicide

یا خدا

اول صلوات بفرستید 
 بعد نگاه کنید


اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد

----------


## Goodbye forever

> پیشبینیم دقیق بود





> مردود





کجا زده بودین ؟

----------


## Pouya.He

خدایا شکرتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## Suicide

> مردود


 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
وای ..اه  ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

> خدایا شکرتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


مبارکه داداش

بچه ها شما ها هم بذارین اگه مردود شدین هم بگین کجا زده بودین

----------


## محبوبه21

مرررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررگ دود

----------


## Goodbye forever

> مرررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررگ دود


کجا زده بودین ؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

منم همون  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : این همه منتظر موندیم!!! آخرشم ...

----------


## Suicide

وای خدا ... خودت کمک کن ...
آبجی ؟!

----------


## m.m.m.m

تبریک میگم


> خدایا شکرتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> فایل پیوست 66723

----------


## Suicide

> من قبول نشدم 
> 
> همه دعاو نذرو همچی هیچ
> 
> دوستای خوبم دیگ خدانگهدارتون تا ابدیت
> مرسی علیرضا و آیلار جان


ای وای  :Yahoo (2): 

آبجی مواظب خودت باش ...

----------


## محبوبه21

دامپزشکی ها رو اهواز و لرستان و تبریز وارومیه

----------


## m.m.m.m

مردود شدم
خیلی حالم گرفته شد
از فردا باید بشینم درس بخونم اه
بای

----------


## elL

واااااییییییییییییی دوس دارم بمیرم  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## Goodbye forever

خداحافظ تکمیل ظرفیت ...  :Y (661):

----------


## Pouya.He

از بچه های تایپک همه مردود شدن چرا
یعنی هیشکی هیجا قبول نشد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Amiiin

قبول شدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lullaby

_بچه ها تکمیل ظرفیت برای چی هست؟
بچه ها توروخدا ناامید نشین منم تو بدترین شرایط زندگیمم و درسم افتضاحه اما دارم میجنگم
بجنگید بچه ها_

----------


## محبوبه21

این تکمیل همش فرمالیته هست

----------


## Amiiin

> _بچه ها تکمیل ظرفیت برای چی هست؟
> بچه ها توروخدا ناامید نشین منم تو بدترین شرایط زندگیمم و درسم افتضاحه اما دارم میجنگم
> بجنگید بچه ها_


یه فرصت دیگه برای انتخاب رشته با رشته ها و تعداد محدود نسبت به انتخاب رشته اولیه

----------


## Goodbye forever

یه خط تیره گذاشته با یک حرف "مردود" !!!

کلا 2 جارو زده بودم ... 

من خودم دعا میکردم تا قبول نشم!!!

واگرنه واسه کنکور 96 مشکل میشد ...

----------


## Pouya.He

[emoji52]  هنوز تو شوکم

----------


## Pouya.He

> قبول شدم


مبارکه 
کجا چه رشته ای؟

----------


## Lullaby

_بچه ها اروم باشین
همه ی ما مشکلات زیاد داریم
اگه قرار باشه با یه رد شدن از پا دربیایم
پس چطور قراره دربرابر مشکلات سخت آینده مقاومت کنیم؟؟
حاضرم قسم بخورم کسی الان مثل من داغون نیست
اما میجنگم 
بجنگید_

----------


## Goodbye forever

موفق باشین همگی .

----------


## legendmat

> کجا زده بودین ؟


 دامپزشکی روزانه

----------


## joozef

با ١٣هزار هيچ جا نياوردم : )))))))))))))))
هيييييييييچ جا ! 
هيييييييييچ رشته اي !
مگه ميشه ؟

----------


## joozef

> ممنون
> کلا ی انتخاب زده بودم ، توی تجربی کلا حسابداری و مدیریت و دامپزشکی داشت
> حسابداری قبول شدم


داداش ٧-٨ تا دامپزشكي داشت، يه زيست شناسي اهواز، يه علوم آزمايشگاهي كيش 
هيچ جاشو نياوردم !
خيلي عجيبه ! 
رفيقم امسال با 18k رفته زيست اهواز، بعد من الان با 13k تكميل ظرفيت زيست اهواز نياوردم : )))))))))))))) 
يه مشكلي قطعا اين وسط هست !

----------


## Amiiin

> داداش ٧-٨ تا دامپزشكي داشت، يه زيست شناسي اهواز، يه علوم آزمايشگاهي كيش 
> هيچ جاشو نياوردم !
> خيلي عجيبه ! 
> رفيقم امسال با 18k رفته زيست اهواز، بعد من الان با 13k تكميل ظرفيت زيست اهواز نياوردم : )))))))))))))) 
> يه مشكلي قطعا اين وسط هست !


منظورم شهر خودم بود
حتما سهمیه ای چیزی داشته

----------


## likeastatue

الان نیمه متمرکز ها هم اومده یا چهارشنبه؟؟؟
ازاد هم تکمیل ظرفیت داده میتونین شهرای کوچیکو بزنین و البته دور اگه مشکلی ندارین!

----------


## -ava-

.




 








                                         وضعیت قبولی                                     

                                         زمين شناسي|دانشگاه شهيدچمران -اهواز
عنوان رشته و نام دانشگاه
                                         10442
کد رشته

















امیدم به فرهنگیان بود که نشد...
بخونیم واسه 96

----------


## Goodbye forever

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


روزانه قبول شدین ؟

اگه روزانه هست تا یکسال محرومین متاسفانه !

----------


## -ava-

> روزانه قبول شدین ؟
> 
> اگه روزانه هست تا یکسال محرومین متاسفانه !


دارم میگم که بخونیم واسه96...پس روزانه نیس..شبانه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دارم میگم که بخونیم واسه96...پس روزانه نیس..شبانه


بسلامتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Majid.V.Z

مردود و دیگر هیچ...نشد که از این پیام‌نور فَکِستنی خلاص شیمآرزوها و رویاها ساخته شدن برای نرسیدن بهشون...

----------


## Goodbye forever

*ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 96 = 18 بهمن ماه
*

----------


## Majid.V.Z

فقط حالم از این گرفته که چرا دو سال عمرمو هدر دادم اگر قرار بود پیام‌نور بخونم...

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

اونایی که قبول شدن تبریک، اونایی هم که مردود شدن نگران نباشن، 5 ماه تا موفقیت مونده!
و حالا خودم...
همونطور که انتظارشو داشتم مردود شدم شکر خدا  :Yahoo (76): 
طبق یه اشتباه محض عجله کردم و انتخاب رشته کردم
رشته ای که اصلا بش علاقه ای نداشتم، ادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه قم

پرقدرت میریم برا کنکور 96 و یه نتیجه ی بهتر  :Yahoo (1): 

پ.ن: تعداد صفحات تاپیک چی میگه؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

*دوستانی که قبول نشدن،خودشونو نگران نکنن..شاید حکمت نبوده خب..هیچ برگی بی اذن خدا از درخت نمیوفته..از فردا محکم بخونین واسه ۹۶..ایشالا سال آینده بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین

بعضی وقتا تو زندگی ما آدما یه سری اتفاقا میفته که باعث میشه مثلا چند سال از بقیه عقب بمونیم،ولی خب بعد اون چند سال خدا چنان نتیجه یی بهمون میده که تمام اون عقب افتادگیا جبران میشه

خودتونو اصلنه اصلا ناراحت نکنین و از فردا با قدرت هرچه بیشتر برین بطرف کنکور ۹۶*

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> *دوستانی که قبول نشدن،خودشونو نگران نکنن..شاید حکمت نبوده خب..از فردا محکم بخونین واسه ۹۶..ایشالا سال آیتده بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین*


خوبه...
بخونین و به هدفتون برسین
از ما که گذشت...

----------


## Fatemeh4247

**

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*همه موفق و پیروز باشید چ کسایی ب عنوان دانشجو میخوان ادامه بدن چ کسایی ک ب عنوان پشت کنکوری*

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

موفق خواهی شد... فورا نه، ولی حتما!

انگیزتون رو به هیچ عنوان از دست ندین، 150 تا 24 ساعت دست نخورده مونده برا موفقیت...
تو این 150 روز 0 میتونه به 100 برسه، پس یه یا علی بگین و از همین فردا از نو شروع کنین، حتما به هدفتون میرسین انشاالله <3

----------


## Mahdi.T

> داداش ٧-٨ تا دامپزشكي داشت، يه زيست شناسي اهواز، يه علوم آزمايشگاهي كيش 
> هيچ جاشو نياوردم !
> خيلي عجيبه ! 
> رفيقم امسال با 18k رفته زيست اهواز، بعد من الان با 13k تكميل ظرفيت زيست اهواز نياوردم : )))))))))))))) 
> يه مشكلي قطعا اين وسط هست !




یه خورده عجیبه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

یعنی داغونم له لهم :Yahoo (12): :troll (21):

----------


## Mojgan*M

زیست شناسی ی سری جاها مث گنبد با سوابق میگرفت دوستمم با 100 هزار رفت
بستگی داره خو. شاید ی سری نرفتن با رتبه ها بهتر نظرشون عوض شده -__-

----------


## Amsterdam

اصن ناراحت نشینا من بدبخت با رتبه 15k شهر خودم پرستاری نیاوردم ( الان نه ها انتخاب رشته اصلی)ولی از یه منطقه دیگه با رتبه 17kاومده شهر من  :Yahoo (43): نتیجه : مث خر باید خوند واس 96

----------


## Mojgan*M

> فقط حالم از این گرفته که چرا دو سال عمرمو هدر دادم اگر قرار بود پیام‌نور بخونم...


داداش رشتت ریاضیه دیگه پیام نورم ک هستی بخون برا کنکور سال دیگ حتما دولتی میاری
الان دقیقا وقت خوندنه ک ی جا خوب قبول شی
نمیدونم چرا اینقد زود ناامید میشین

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> داداش رشتت ریاضیه دیگه پیام نورم ک هستی بخون برا کنکور سال دیگ حتما دولتی میاری
> الان دقیقا وقت خوندنه ک ی جا خوب قبول شی
> نمیدونم چرا اینقد زود ناامید میشین


تو هم جای من بودی اینطوری میشدی

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> تو هم جای من بودی اینطوری میشدی


مکالمه‌ی من و داداشم

----------


## Mojgan*M

> تو هم جای من بودی اینطوری میشدی
> 
> فایل پیوست 66729



منم کامپیوتر امل میخواستم بزنم با برق گنبد ولی کلا تکمیل شرکت نکردم موندم برا سال بعد
خودت بهتر میدونی ولی بیخیال چیزی ک میخوای شدن بدتر از خوده شکسته
درکل موفق باشی

----------


## zahra777

منم طبق قولی که دادم اومدکم بگم چی قبول شدم
مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه سمنان 
اما شبااااااااااااااااااااااا  نهههههههههههههههه 
و من دوباره بلاتکلیفم که ایا هزینه کنم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Pouya.He

> منم طبق قولی که دادم اومدکم بگم چی قبول شدم
> مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه سمنان 
> اما شبااااااااااااااااااااااا  نهههههههههههههههه 
> و من دوباره بلاتکلیفم که ایا هزینه کنم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خوبه بلاخره یه چیزی قبول شدید مردود نشدید
واقعا شبانه شهرستان هزینه ی بالایی میخاد 
اگه توان کنکور 96 رو دارید حتما پشت کنکور بمونید بهتره

----------


## Ali.psy

*دوستان اصلا ناامید نشید فقط یکم تامل کنید بخودتون ارامش بدید نمیدونم داغونم و...واقعا خودتونو با این مسائل ساده درگیر نکنید درتینده کلی مسائل و مشکلات هست اینا که واقعا چیزی نیست فرصت جبران دارید قطعا به صلاحه و انتخاب رشته اصلی در اینده بهتر میتونه باشه...پس با انرژی خودتونو واسه کنکور96 اماده کنید..

قطعا چیزی از دست ندادید...*

----------


## edward71

داداش من با آزمون زیست شناسی گیاهی روزانه گنبد قبول شده، بره به نظرتون ؟ الان آزاد حسابداری میخونه

----------


## mo.sh

دوستان ناراحت شدن نداره به نظر من تو تکمیل واسه تجربیا جز دانشگاه فرهنگیانش دیگه هیچ  رشته ی خوبی نداشت من که خودم دامپزشکی روزانه دانشگاه لرستان قبول شدم  و امکان نداره برم پس هرکی از کنکور96 محروم نیست بشینه بخونه

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> *دوستان اصلا ناامید نشید فقط یکم تامل کنید بخودتون ارامش بدید نمیدونم داغونم و...واقعا خودتونو با این مسائل ساده درگیر نکنید درتینده کلی مسائل و مشکلات هست اینا که واقعا چیزی نیست فرصت جبران دارید قطعا به صلاحه و انتخاب رشته اصلی در اینده بهتر میتونه باشه...پس با انرژی خودتونو واسه کنکور96 اماده کنید..
> 
> قطعا چیزی از دست ندادید...*


اگه 8 بار شکست خوردی، برای 9مین بار تلاش کن

بچه هایی که قبول نشدن باید فردا کلا یه آدم کاملا متفاوت با الان باشن
ینی امشب رو بریزن دور، فردا جوری شروع کنن انگار کنکور 96 اولین کنکورشونه

موفق میشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arnika

بعد مدت ها اومدم اونم بخاطر خاهرجونم  @elL 

ازشنیدن خبرقبول نشدن خیلیاتون کلللی ناراحت شدم.. کلللی یادچندماه پیش خودم افتادم ک تموم کارامو کرده بودم واس شروع نیمسال اول و دانشجوی پرستاری شدنم..
اما نشد ک بشه.. بااختلاف زیر20نفرنشد ک بشه...

سخت بود..کلی حالم بد بود..
ازشما چ پنهون حتی ی مدت با خداهم قهرکردم..باورم نمیشد اونهمه دعاو نذر و درس و یقین همه مشاورا.....
هعععی خلاصه نشد ک بشه..
اما حالا حالم عااااالیه ..
باورم شد ک نباید میشده ..باورم شد ک بهترش درراهه.. باورم شد ک خداخعععععلی بیشترازتصورمون دوسمون داره...

غصه نخورین.. ناراحت نباشین..
ازفردا ی دوره ی جدید روشروع کنین.. 
بدون غصه و غم گذشته..
فقط بفکر تیر96باشین و ی کنکور عاااالی ...
برای همتون بهترینارومیخام.

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*ی سوال تکمیل ظرفیت برگ سبز داره؟ اگ داره الان قابل مشاهدس؟یا باز باید دو ماه صبر کنیم؟*

----------


## Pouya.He

> *ی سوال تکمیل ظرفیت برگ سبز داره؟ اگ داره الان قابل مشاهدس؟یا باز باید دو ماه صبر کنیم؟*


فکر نکنم داشته باشه من تا بحال نشنیدم

----------


## Mojgan*M

کسایی ک قبول شدن مبارکتون باشه خوشال شدم براتون ایشالا مام تو 96 بترکونیم >____<
بقیه م امیدتونو از دست ندید هنوز کلی وقت مونده امید داشته باشین
موفق باشیم : )

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezaAsghari


اگه 8 بار شکست خوردی، برای 9مین بار تلاش کن

بچه هایی که قبول نشدن باید فردا کلا یه آدم کاملا متفاوت با الان باشن
ینی امشب رو بریزن دور، فردا جوری شروع کنن انگار کنکور 96 اولین کنکورشونه

موفق میشید 


دقیقا...فقط تلاش و سخت کوشی ادم باید متفاوت باشه از الانش اما از نظر پیشرفت علمی و تحصیلی و اخلاق و شعور و رفتارم مهمه اونم باید متفاوت و ثابت بمونه از دید مثبت نه غرور و...*

----------


## elL

تبریک به همه ی دوستانی که قبول شدن ایشالله که موفق باشید

----------


## Pouya.He

دوستان واقعا ناراحت شدم یکسری از دوستان مردود شدن تو این تایپک 
خوشحال شدم یک سری بچه ها قبول شدن
کسایی ک قبول نشدن حتما حکمتی توش بوده و امیدوارم تو کنکور96 بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید
///////////////
خداحافظ تایپک تکمیل ظرفیت[emoji52]

----------


## elL

:Y (662):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط joozef


با ١٣هزار هيچ جا نياوردم : )))))))))))))))
هيييييييييچ جا ! 
هيييييييييچ رشته اي !
مگه ميشه ؟


اگ میتونید اعتراض بزنید 
برادر من ۳ سال پیش با رتبه ۱۳kدامپزشکی ازاد گرمسار قبول شد دولتی هم مهندسی کشاوزی اراک  قبول شد البته دولتی جای بهتر هم قبول میشد ولی انتخاب رشته خراب کرد رشته زیست شناسی و ازمایشگاه و.... بعد مهندسی کشاورزی زده بود
از کار سازمان سنجش ادم سر درنمیاره*

----------


## edward71

بچه ها زیست خوبه ؟

----------


## m a h s a

دوستان تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه ازادو زدن؟
تا کی مهلت هست؟

----------


## m a h s a

از پیراپزشکیا کدوم رشته کمترین تراز رو میخواد؟؟؟

----------


## likeastatue

من دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شدم اما
چون دانشگاه فعلیم معافیت برام صادر شده نمیتونم برم قبلا ی بار انصراف داده بودم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouya.He

> من دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شدم اما
> چون دانشگاه فعلیم معافیت برام صادر شده نمیتونم برم قبلا ی بار انصراف داده بودم


منم برام معافیت تحصیلی صادر شد:-\ 
اما انصراف دادم راحت 
مدارک هم شنبه میرم پس میگیرم:-\

----------


## likeastatue

> منم برام معافیت تحصیلی صادر شد:-\ 
> اما انصراف دادم راحت 
> مدارک هم شنبه میرم پس میگیرم:-\


من قبلا برام معافیت صادر شده بود
انصراف دادم
الان دوباره برام معافیت صادر شده
میگن نمیشه انصراف بدی انصراف بدی دیگه معافیت صادر نمیشه برات

----------


## Pouya.He

> من قبلا برام معافیت صادر شده بود
> انصراف دادم
> الان دوباره برام معافیت صادر شده
> میگن نمیشه انصراف بدی انصراف بدی دیگه معافیت صادر نمیشه برات


ببنید بعضی دانشگاه ها اصلا نیاز نیس انصراف بدید و باهاتون مثل دانشجوی انتقالی رفتار میشه
/////
حتما یه راهی هست 
شک نکنین

----------


## likeastatue

> ببنید بعضی دانشگاه ها اصلا نیاز نیس انصراف بدید و باهاتون مثل دانشجوی انتقالی رفتار میشه
> /////
> حتما یه راهی هست 
> شک نکنین


امیدوارم خدا کنه

----------

